# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Kako posvojiti dijete iz druge države/kontinenta?

## Angelina Bell

Ako netko nešto zna o tome, molim da mi to napiše.  :Smile:  Npr. dijete iz Azije i/ili Afrike.
Tražila sam puno na netu kroz pretraživače, ali nema baš nekih odgovora.
Da li je u Hrvatskoj to uopće moguće i ako je, otkud kenuti?
Hvala

----------


## ina33

Nisam sigurna 100% i nisam "znalac" u ovoj temi pa molim druge curke s iskustvom i znanjem da pripomognu, ali mislim da bih se trebala obratiti njihovim pandanima "centara za soc. rad". Možda najbolje da se raspitaš u ambasadama tih zemalja u Hrv. ili ako nemaju u Hrv. onda negdje gdje imaju ambasade (tipa Beč i sl.)? Nisam sigurna da ti neka hrv. institucija tu može biti posrednik, možda griješim...

----------


## Angelina Bell

E baš ti hvala ina33. 
Na ambasade uopće nisam pomislila. Pokušat ću se malo raspitati. Razmišljala sam samo o centrima do kojih nisam znala kako stići.
No, možda još neka od cura zna nešto više!?

----------


## otocanka

Ja pokušavam sa Centrima u Crnoj Gori. Nitko mi se ne javlja   :Sad:  .

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja ne znam mnogo o tome i ne znam nikoga tko živi u Hrvatskoj da je ostvario takvo posvojenje. Mislim da je problem u tome da je to teže ostvariti nego posvojenje u Hrvatskoj. Susjedne zemlje sad već imaju dosta razvijene mreže vlastitih centara i posvojitelja, tako da mislim da je i iz BiH i drugih okolnih zemalja sada mnogo teže posvojiti djecu nego što je to bilo za vrijeme rata.

Međunarodna posvojenja s drugih kontinenata, koliko mi je poznato, obavljaju agencije za posvojenje, kakvih kod nas nema. To sve skupa jako mnogo košta, tako da je i to jedan od razloga zašto se ljudi iz Hrvatske ne upuštaju u to. Mislim da je ipak mnogo lakše ostvariti posvojenje u Hrvatskoj i da su tu stvari pod mnogo boljom kontrolom.

----------


## sorciere

mislim da se to u hrvatskoj ne radi. 

možda da malo progooglaš, pa onda zamoliš u ambasadi da ti provejere agencije na koje eventualno naiđeš.

----------


## Angelina Bell

Hvala cure. Da, progooglati ću se malo   :Laughing:  i ako išta nađem javit ću.
Mislim da je stvarno žalosno ako Hrvatska nema mogućnost takvog posvajanja, a mislima da nema... I dječica u Hrvatskoj su mala, bespomoćna bića kojima treba dom i ljubav, no ova su mi druga dječica nekako više "u srcu". Malo mi je bed što tako mislim, ali  :Sad:   ... ne mogu si pomoć.
Hvala na po moći do sada.   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

ovako je posvojenje u RH regulirano obiteljskim zakonom - nigdje se ne spominje posvojenje djeteta iz druge drzave, nego samo mogucnost da je jedan posvojitelj stranac:




> Četvrti dio
> *POSVOJENJE*
> Članak 123.
> (1) Posvojenje je poseban oblik obiteljsko-pravnog zbrinjavanja i zaštite djece bez odgovarajuće roditeljske skrbi koji posvojiteljima omogućuje roditeljstvo.
> (2) Posvojitelji posvojenjem stječu pravo na roditeljsku skrb.
> Članak 124.
> (1) U postupku posvojenja centar za socijalnu skrb upoznat će posvojitelje s pravom djeteta da od posvojitelja dozna da je posvojeno.
> (2) Centar za socijalnu skrb savjetovat će posvojiteljima da kažu djetetu najkasnije do sedme godine života da je posvojeno, a ako je starije dobi, odmah nakon zasnivanja posvojenja.
> 
> ...

----------


## larisa

Moja saznanja o usvajanjima iz npr Kine ili Rusije,sudeci po knjigama i raznim clancima koje sam procitala na internetu je da vecina(ako ne i sve) osobakoje se upuste u postupak usvajanja to cine uz  pomoc agencije u zemlji iz koje dolaze.Agencija u zemlji radi procjenu podobnosti usvajatelja i kontaktira sa centrom zemlje u kojoj se usvaja da bi se ispostovali uvjeti o usvajanju jedne i druge drzave.Procedura je dosta iscrpna i mislim da sam procitala za npr bebe iz Kine proces traje oko 12-14 mjeseci ako je sve u redu.Usvajanje u Kini se takodjer placa,zavisno od provincije iz koje beba dolazi donacija sirotistu u kojem je dijete boravilo je od 3000-5000 US kao i mnogi drugi troskovi( manje vazni kad se uzme u narucje svoja beba) .Ako ste spremni na "put u nepoznato" probajte se obratiti na ovu adresu za bebu iz Kine i pitajte da li kao hrvatski drzavljani mozete posvojiti bebu iz Kine
The China Centre of Adoption Affairs (CCAA)
103 Beiheyan St.
Dongcheng District
Beijing 100006
Phone: 86-10-6522-3102
86-10-6513-0607
Website: www.china-ccaa.org
Email: mail@ccaa.cn

  Nedavno sam poslala nekoliko knjiga osobi koja pise pod imenom Metvica a jedna od tih knjiga govori o americkom bracnom paru koji je usvojio djecaka iz Rusije.
Ukratko bih to opisala kao  put "preko trnja do zvijezda".Ne bas ohrabrujuca prica sa sretnim zavrsetkom,sto je valjda ipak najvaznije.Ne mogu se oteti dojmu da je to jedna velika trgovina(barem u tom dijelu svijeta) malim nevinim bicima.Ako se sluzite engleskim zamolite da Vam se knjiga posudi,procitat cete je preko noci i dobit cete odgovor na mnoga pitanja.
Sto se tice usvajanja iz Afrike,nemam nikakva saznanja o istima osim globalnog da je Afrika preplavljena djecom bez skrbi koja(nadam se) cekaju na usvajanje.Moje misljenje je da trebate kontaktirati veleposlanstvo drzave iz koje zelite posvojiti bebu.Ne znam da li ih mozete naci u Hrvastkoj(mislim da ne)pa ce Vam vjerojatno najblizi biti Bec.
Ako znate drzavu za koje se zelite informirati mogu Vam pomoci sa adresom i br telefona jer zivim u Belgiji gdje sasvim sigurno postoje veleposlanstva vecine africkih drzava.
U Belgiji se usvaja puno djece iz africkih zemalja kao i Azije,svakodnevno ih susrecem.
Zelim vam puno srece,
Larisa

----------


## ammarena

ovako je posvojenje u RH regulirano obiteljskim zakonom - nigdje se ne spominje posvojenje djeteta iz druge drzave, nego samo mogucnost da je jedan posvojitelj stranac:

Ovo što si navela odnosi se samo za slučajeve kada stranac želi posvojiti u RH. 
Međutim, u slučaju kada naši državlajni žele posvojiti u drugoj državi, na njih se primijenjuje zakon te države.

Dakle, kao što smo mi potpisnici međunarodne konvencije o posvojenju  time dozvoljavamo da stranci posvoje djecu koaj su naši državljani ( ne jedan starnac nego oba roditelja mogu biti stranci), ako je to u interesu djeteta,  jedanko tako veliki broj država ima istu odredbujer su potpisnici iste konvencije.
Drugo je pitanje što odredba "ako je to u interesu djeteta" zapravo znači da prednost uvijek imaju domaći državljani.

Prema tome, za posvojenje naših državljana u inozemstvu, ne primijenjuju se naši zakoni, već zakoni zemlje u kojoj se želi posvojiti. 
U svim nama susjednim zemljama, te gotovo svim zemljama u Evropi dozvoljeno je posvojenje od strane stranih, dakle naših državljana.

----------


## Ancica

> Međutim, u slučaju kada naši državlajni žele posvojiti u drugoj državi, na njih se primijenjuje zakon te države.


Ne mora biti. U Kanadi recimo ako posvajas dijete "izvana" moras proci i kroz kanadski sustav posvojenja, ukljucujuci i specificne procedure koje se razlikuju od prvincije do provincije (Kanada je federalna drzava).

Onda jos tu ulazi u igru je li zemlja iz koje hoces posvojiti dijete potpisnica haske konvencije ili ne (Hrvatska nije - http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/sponsor/adopt-5.html).

Sigurna sam da i u Hrvatskoj trebas proci odredene procedure. Prvi korak bi ti mozda trebao biti kontaktiranje sa ministarstvom ili odjelom ili kaj vec je imigracije. Oni bi trebali znati kakva je procedura ili te barem uputiti na pravo mjesto. Jer u konacnosti, ne mozes dijete samo dovesti u Hrvatsku i prijavit ga kao svoje.

----------


## ammarena

Podrazumjeva se da iz svoje zemlje donosis odgovarajuću dokumentaciju ( napr. potvrdu o nekažnjavanju i sl.) ovismo što zemlja u kojoj posvajaš traži, ali postupak posvojenja se provodi prema zakonima zemlje u kojoj se posvaja. 

Sa odgovarajućom dokumentacijiom o posvojenju zemlje u kojoj si posvojila dovodiš dijete najnormalije u svoj u zemlju.

Svrha posta bila je reći da se naš zakon, a čiji su članci naprijed navedeni, NE odnosi se na te slučajeve.

----------


## Ancica

ammarena, ti si sgurna da je u Hrvatskoj to tako jednostavno? naravno da se moraju postivati zakoni zemlje u kojoj posvajas sto se tice samog posvojenja al neznam bas da se tako jednostavno dijete moze "uvesti" u drugu zemlju (gdje dijete nema drzavljanstvo ili dozvolu boravka).

----------


## ammarena

Slučajno o tome nešto znam i to nije problem, naravno kad imaš valjanu dokumentaciju druge države iz koje je vidljivo da si posvojila njenog državljanina. 

Tek tada se na tu obitelj primijenjuje naše pravo tj. radi se upis u maticu rođenih, mijenja državljanstvo, ime, te se potom radi prijava prebivališta u MUP-u i sl.

Dokument o usvojenju jednak je napr. potvrdi o rođenju u nekoj drugoj zemlji.

Problem  je posvojiti u drugoj državi, jer svaka zemlja štiti svoje državljane, na način da prvenstveno želi da isti budu posvojeni od strane njenih državljana zbog vjeskih, kulturoloških i sl. razloga.

Ima jako puno naših obitelji koje su posvojile u inozemstvu, samo i jedino zato što sve nama susjedne zemlje imaju puno blaže i normalnije kriterije za posvojitelje vezane uz njihovu životnu dob, te time dobili mogućnost posvojiti dijete.

----------


## Ivca

Bok,
 MM i Ja smo u postupku posvajanj djeteta iz Rusije, tocnije Kaliningrada.
Nakon bezuspjaesnog obijanja vrata po HR centrima za socijalnu skrb 2005, te pisanja ministarstvu, te njihovog odgovora da MM mora da postane Hr drzavljanin ako zelimo da posvojimo zdravo Hr dijete, mi smo se prebacili na potrazivanje njegovog Hr drzavljanstva,ali naravno to je opet proces od dve godine pa tako u medjuvremenu pokusavamo da posvojimo djete iz rusije.Tocnije djevojciu ispod 18 mjeseci starosti i healthy.
MI smo pokrenuli postupak preko USA agencije za posvojenja iz rusije, posto oboje imamo US putovnice , Moje Hr drzavljanstvo se niti ne spominje u mojim papirima, iskazano je samo da sam rodjena i odrasla u Hrvatskoj. MI smo prvi konatak sa agencijom uspostavili 4.1.2006 ali tek nakon punih 5 mjeseci sakupljanja  60  raznih vrsta dokumentacije  ovjerenja i odobrenja te misljenja 8 razlicitih lijecnika- specijalista, nas dosje je otisao u Rusiju krajem maja 2006. Tog dana nam je receno da
cemo navjerovatnije cekati njihov poziv 10-12 mjeseci, te nakon toga camo putovati u rusiju na 2 tjedna da upoznamo djete te da se odlucimo ako cem je posvojiti( nikakve informacije , ili slika nisu dostupne prije posjeta djetetu) , nakon tog prvog putovanja u RUsiju treba da se vratimo u USA te da cekamo oko 6-8 tjedana da bi nam ruska vlada zakazala dan na sudu te da bi posvojenje postalo punopravno. Nakon tog djela treba ostati obaveznih 10 dana  u rusiji da bi se sredio birokratski postupak odvodjenja djeteta u drugu drzavu. Sve skupa boravka u rusiji je 5 tjedana u hotelskom smjestaju,  sta i nije bas jako jeftino( $80 za dvokrevetnu sobu sa kupaonom).
A kada se tu jos doda cijena, avionskih karata ( dva puta po dvije), cijena naknadnih lijecnicikih pretraga u Rusiji, dodano misljenje neovisnog pedijatra koji govori engelski, te cijena advokata, prevodioca, sudskih troskova, prevoza od suda do djecijeg doma  etc,  cijena cijele avanture ce biti negdje oko $25 000- $30 000.
 Agencija za posvojenja je non for profit te njima ide samo mali dio za prevodioce, i uslugu kordinacjie sudskog sistema i djecijih domova.
Sve u svemu, mi smo na cekanju... vec je proslo 4 mjeseca, sto nama znaci jos samo 8 mjeseci do putovanja.
 :Heart:  
Evo jos nekih informacija koje su meni poznate:

1.)ruska federacija vise ne odobrava neovisna/pojedinacna posvojenja, vec se mora ici preko agencija koje su dobile akreditaciju od Ru federacije.
2.)Ukraina je obustavila postupak posvojenja za internacionalna posvojenja iz USA, nisam sigurna da li je neke druge zemlje i hrvatska ukljucena ( makar sumnjam), neovsna posvojenja su bila dozvoljena, ali postupak je gotovo 2 godine trajanja i nema sigurnih rezultata.
3.) kazahstan jos uvijek odobrava neovisna posvojenja( bez agencija)
4.) rumunjska i bugarska imaju gotovo isti zakon kao i mi, sta se tice international posvojenja, ali zato imaju puno puno vise djece pogodne za posvojenje.
Evo, ukratko da podjelim moje znanje sa drugima, javite se  ako imate jos dodatnih pitanja.
Ivca/Ivek

----------


## Ivca

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Balkan_Adoption/

----------

Ovisi iz koje zemlje se zeli posvojiti dijete. Jedna od osnovnih stvari je tzv "Home study" tj. obrada lokalnog centra. Ukoliko maticne zemlje dijeteta priznaju obradu hrvatskih centara, onda je moguce. Tako npr je moguce u sujsjednim zemljama ( pokusajte sa Srbijom npr - preko njihove konzulice u Zgb-u mozete doci do informacije o relevantom miistarstvu). Od ostalih zemalja znam da Ukrajina priznaje obradu naseg centra. Zemlje EU pak ne.

Nakon sto pronadjete zemlju koja priznaje nasu obradu, dobiti cete i popis dokumenata koji su potrebni ( uglavnom slicni uvjeti poput nasih : rodni list, potvrda o primanjima, potvrda o nekaznjavanju, o imovnskom stanju, zdravstvenom stanju) . Sve to , zajedno sa obradom, treba biti prevedeno od sluzbenog prevoditelja i poslati relevantom centru ili centralnoj agenciji ili ministarstvu ( ovisno od zemlje do zemlje) zajendo sa originalima. Originali virjede obicno godinu dana. 

Time ste usli u njihov sistem. Koliko se ceka ovisi od zemlje do zemlje i srece.

Mozda korsini kontakti:

www.russianadoptions.org je amercika agencija koja ce preuzeti slucajeve iz Hrvatske, ali to kosta oko

----------


## Isabel

Izuzetno zanimljiva i poučna tema. I mene zanima da li je moguće i kako usvojiti dijete iz druge države. Hvala na nesebičnim savijetima i iskustvima!
 :Love:

----------


## UmaBg

> Ja pokušavam sa Centrima u Crnoj Gori. Nitko mi se ne javlja   .


Evo jos jedna teme iz naftalina.
Mislim da treba da se direktno obratis Ministarstvu u CG, ja nameravam da raspalim jedan cirkularni e- mail, svima koji imaju e - mail adrese, a imena su im na sajtu. Pre jedno 15 dana sam se obratila Ministarstvu sa pitanjem :"Kojoj licnosti da se konkretno obratim?", za to imaju mali box za pisanje  na sajtu, "sve 5'' sto bi vi rekli, jedino sto mi niko nije odgovorio.
 :/

----------


## otocanka

> otocanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja pokušavam sa Centrima u Crnoj Gori. Nitko mi se ne javlja   .
> 
> 
> Evo jos jedna teme iz naftalina.
> Mislim da treba da se direktno obratis Ministarstvu u CG, ja nameravam da raspalim jedan cirkularni e- mail, svima koji imaju e - mail adrese, a imena su im na sajtu. Pre jedno 15 dana sam se obratila Ministarstvu sa pitanjem :"Kojoj licnosti da se konkretno obratim?", za to imaju mali box za pisanje  na sajtu, "sve 5'' sto bi vi rekli, jedino sto mi niko nije odgovorio. :/


Hvala ti UmaBg, ali ja sam svoje mišeke dobila ovdje   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Nikada nisam dobila odgovore na svoje mailove, ali možda se sada nešto promjenilo, pa će nekome od čekalica koristiti ova info   :Love:

----------


## UmaBg

Nisam znala, jer nisam citala sve price, drago mi je :D  da si uspela da "dobijes svoje mišeke", kao si sama lepo napisla. Crna Gora je jedna od retkih zemalja u regionu koja ima vise dece za usvajanje nego potencijalnih usvojitelja  :? 
Ja sam nasla jedan clanak iz tamosnjeg lista "Monitor" koji me ohrabrio da im pisem, a i nekoliko zena mi  se javilo i reklo da u CG ( dom u Bijeloj ) dolaze parovi iz inostranstva i usvajau decu, pitanje je, kako, ja sam se obratila Ministarstvu i nista ?
Pokusacu da nadjem link, pa cu poslati u sledecem postu, ako ne nadjem prepisacu kljucne recenice, imam odstampano ( pod uslovom da nadjem papir  :Laughing:  )

----------


## UmaBg

Otocanka, pa ja sam citala tvoju pricu  :Smile:  , i prezivljavala svaku recenicu, ali kao blog, kad si pomenula dvoje dece, tj. "miseke"setila sam se. Jos jedna lepa prica, ne mogu reci "jedna od najlepsih" ili sl., jer je svaka prica o usvajanju predivna.

Evo sta mi je napisala zena iz Podgorice na jednom forumu : 

"...da bi ste mogli pokušati sa usvajanjem i u dečijem domu „Mladost” u Bijeloj, u Crnoj Gori. Ako parovi iz Nemačke, Austrije, Mađarske uspešno usvajaju decu iz doma, ne bi trebalo biti problem za parove iz Srbije..."

A nasla sam i link do "Monitora" prvenstveno se govori o Srbiji, ali pominje se i citav region, dakle sansa i za parove iz Hrvatske.

http://www.monitor.cg.yu/ARHIVA/a_865_11.html

Pusice "misekima"  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Da, slažem se svaka priča o posvojenju je predivna i posebna na svoj način  :Heart:  .

A vidim da se situacija nije puno promjenila u ovih godinu i pol - još uvijek u CG ima više djece za posvojenje nego posvojitelja. 

Nadam se da ćeš uskoro dobiti odgovor od njih   :Love:   (a možda i poziv na razgovor  :Heart:  ) .
Ja sam s njima kontaktirala baš u vrijeme kada su se razdvajali od Srbije, pa pretpostavljam da im je trebalo vremena da cijelu priču oko posvojenja poslože i s pravne strane (i da je to razlog zašto mi nisu ništa odgovorili). 

Izraz "mišeki" (što znači mišići, mali miševi - na kajkavskom narječju) smo preuzeli od V. prijateljice iz Doma. Malena je stalno govorila "mišek maji" i to tako slatko da smo se zaljubili u taj izraz i sad ga koristimo    :Heart:  .

----------


## leonessa

Ja sam čula davno da u vrijeme Jugoslavije jedino u Crnoj Gori nije bilo domova za nezbrinutu djecu jer jednostavno nije bilo potrebe za tim, odnosno u C.G. se rijetko događala potreba da dijete  bude smješteno u dom (rijetko su se napuštala a normalno je da ih prihvati netko iz šire obitelji ili čak iz sela....).Ne znam dali je to istina ili samo priča.

----------


## UmaBg

Malo sam surfovala i evo podataka sa sajta Vlada CG :

*Dječji dom “Mladost” Bijela
Dječji dom “Mladost” je ustanova za zbrinjavanje djece lišene roditeljske njege. Dom ima 4.027m2 korisne površine.
Kapacitet je doma 200 mjesta, a u domu trenutno boravi oko 180 djece. 
tel/fax: 088-671-043, 671-033
e-mail:djecji.dom@cg.yu*

Nigde se ne pominje kada je dom poceo sa radom, nasla sam pricu jedne devojke koja je kao beba 1985. ostavljana pred vratim doma  :Crying or Very sad:  .
Znaci postoji najmanje od te godine, a verovatno i od ranije, nalazi se na moru, pored Herceg Novog, moguce da postoji jos od ranije, da su tamo deca iz drugih krajeva SFRJ slana na oporavak, a da je primao i nezbrinutu decu :?  Ovo je sve moja ( neosnovana  :Laughing:  ) pretpostavka.
Ima li neko iz Crne Gore na forumu ?  :Bye:  Javite se !
Mozda ne na usvajanju, nego na nekim drugim podforumima?
Tako bi imali informacije iz prve ruke.

----------


## eva71

Ja sam se isto informirala u Sarajevu (Kantonalni centar za socijalni rad, tel; 524-444) i u Ministarstvu za socijalnu rad u Podgorici sto se tice posvajanja djece. Telefonski! Na mailove bas i ne odgovaraju. Osobe na koje sam naisla bile su vrlo ljubazne, no njihov je odgovor bio veoma obeshrabrujuci :  i u Bosni i u Crnoj Gori nema dovoljno djece ni za parove tih zemalja, a kamoli za strance. To je oficijelni odgovor. Ne znam da li ima smisla centre zvati pojedinacno i provjeriti da li ti odgori uistinu odgovaraju stvarnosti na terenu.

----------


## UmaBg

Evo mog iskustva sa Crnom Gorom. Pre nekog vremena obratili smo se Ministarstvu  zdravlja, rada i socijalnog staranja i dobili odgovor :

"Postovani/a ...

Porodičnim zakonom Crne Gore propisano je da se usvojenje izmedju stranog državljanina, kao usvojitelja i domaćeg državljanina kao usvojioca ne može zasnovati. Takodje je propisano da izuzetno strani državljanin može usvojiti dijete ako se ne može naći usvojilac medju domaćim državljanima. U praksi se izuzeci, prije svega, odnose na djecu koja imaju razvojne smetnje. Fotokopiju kompletne dokumentacije potencijalni usvojitelji mogu dostaviti na adresu: Ministarstvo zdravlja, rada i socijalnog staranja Rimski trg 46 81000 Podgorica. 
ministarstvo zdravlja, rada i socijalnog staranja."

Doduse, trebate biti strpljivi, mi smo cekali jedno 2 meseca, taman kad sam izgubila nadu da ce se javiti oni su odgovorili.
Na njihovom sajtu  sa strane pise  "pitajte ministra" kliknite na to i pojavice se  box  u koji unosite svoje pitanje i ono se automatski prosledjuje, a vi dobijate obavestenje da je poruka otisla.
Njihova poruka stize na vasu e - mail adresu koju ste naveli u boxu.
Mi smo kontaktirali nas CSR ( Centar za soc. rad) i dobili instrukcije da napisemo Ministarsvu CG molbu da se oni obrate nasem CSR da bi im ovi sluzbeno dostavili papire.
Zasto : zato sto je jedino tako dokumentacija kompletna, odn. kada ide sluzbenim putem onda salju i izvestaj o nama, tj. kako su nas ocenili, a mi to, kao usvojioci nemamo pravo da vidimo.
Ja sam se bas juce obratila Ministarstvu u CG, pa cekam odgovor, ako se ne jave jedno 2 meseca, otici cu u CSR i fotokopirati dokumnetaciju koju mi mogu dati( ustvari, najgore mi je za lekarsko uverenje, em su nas citav dan pregledali, em smo platili, pa da ga ne vadimo opet).
Ja ne bih odustajala od CG, dobijala sam informacije od tamosnjih zena da se mogu usvojiti i zdrava deca, a takodje i da jedino u CG ima vise dece nego potencijlnih usvojilaca i da u Bijelu dolaze ljudi iz citavog regiona. 
@eva71 
Mislim da je zvanje centara gubljenje vremana i novca, jer smo i vi iz Hrvatske i mi iz Srbije stranci, sve ide preko Ministarstva.
Ako ti nije problem mozes li mi napisati broj u Ministarstvu CG na koji si zvala, cisto da ga imam.
Hvala
 :Smile:

----------


## eva71

Hvala ti na tvojim iskustvima i svim informacijama. Mislim da imas pravo da se molbe u svakom slucaju trebaju poslati na sto vise mjesta i da se ne treba obeshrabriti  od prvih odgovora administrativnih vrhova. Izgleda da se uvijek ne podudaraju informacije koje ima adinistracija i iskustva ljudi sa terena. Kad sam zvala razne centre po Zagrebu, dobijala sam vrlo razlicite i kontadiktorne odgovore i sto se tice procedure i sto se tice djece. Npr. neki su mi rekli "samo vi vec posaljite molbe na centre, pa onda cekajte papir za podobnost", u centrima su rekli "ni govora, takve molbe ni ne citamo". Jedni su tvrdili "starije dijete, ma bez problema, drugi "danas je jako tesko uopce naci dijete" i tako ovisno koga se nazove nada poraste ili padne na nulu.
No da se vratimo na Crnu Goru, rekli su mi isto kao i tebi u pismu : da imaju dosta parova iz zemlje, da strancima bas i ne daju i ako, onda neposvojivu, tj. bolesnu djecu. Telefonski broj sam nasla na netu, priljepila sam ga u nastavku.

Jos sam te nesto htjela pitati. Vidim da u CG, kao i Bosni ne spominju papir o podobnosti koji se dobije nakon sto se skupe svi papiri i produ "testovi" i koji na neki nacin zamijenjuje sve te potvrde. Znaci li to da svaki put moras slati sve originale ili tek kad bi eventualno bila pozvana na neki razgovor. Mozda, kao u Hrvatskoj, molbu trebam slati tek kad imam papir o podobnosti.

Ministry of Social Affairs
Attn: Svjetlana Sovilj
Rimski trg BB
81000 Podgorica
Phone: +381 81 482-451
Fax: +381 81 234-256
www.minrada.vlada.cg.yu

ADOPTION PROCEDURES:  Adoptive parents must first contact Ministry of Social Affairs of Montenegro.  They must then submit the required documentation listed below.

If determined eligible by the Ministry of Social Affairs, prospective adoptive parents will be instructed to contact the appropriate local authority.  Each municipality in Montenegro has its own authority called Center for Social Work (Centar za socijalni rad) which is part of the Ministry of Social Affairs.  The Ministry will guide prospective parents to a local authority depending on the number of children awaiting adoption in that area. 

Local authorities will attempt to match prospective parents with a child.  When a match is made and the parents inform the local authorities to that affect, local authorities will schedule "Solemn Ceremony of Adoption (usually within few days).  Local authorities will then erase the names of the biological parents from the registry books and make a new entry with the names of the adopting parents.  This is also the time when the child's name can be formally changed, including the child's first name.  Authorities will also issues an Adoption Decree (Resenje o usvojenju) which includes child's history and details on the adoption process, Birth certificate and passport.

DOCUMENTS REQUIRED FOR ADOPTION IN MONTENEGRO:
 -. Written request signed by both prospective adoptive parents;
 -. Parents’ Birth Certificates;
 -. Marriage Certificate;
 -. Proof of Citizenship (passport);
 -. Passport copies;
 -. Evidence of employment and income;
 -. Evidence of assets;
 -. Medical certificate including a psychiatrist's report on the parents' suitability for the adoption process;
Criminal records/Police certificates.

----------


## eva71

Sad sam tek dobro procitala sto si napisala o papirima. Pitanje je da li si molbu u CG poslala tek kad ti je obrada u tvom centru vec bila zavrsena ili i ranije ?

----------


## UmaBg

> Sad sam tek dobro procitala sto si napisala o papirima. Pitanje je da li si molbu u CG poslala tek kad ti je obrada u tvom centru vec bila zavrsena ili i ranije ?


Tacno je to sto kazes u prvom od tvoja dva posta, kod nas se broj usvojilaca, zavisno od izvora varira od 4000 - 6000, a isto varira i broj dece  :?  cesto su informacije kontradiktorne i moras sam sloziti kockice da bi dobio pravu ili bar pribliznu sliku stvari.
Sto se tvog pitanja tice, mi nismo slali nikakvu molbu u CG, samo pitanje da li uopste mozemo da usvojimo dete, kad su nam odgovorili ono sto sam ti napisala obratili smo se svom CSR i oni su nam rekli da je bolje da stvari idu sluzbenim putem, jer na taj nacin do Ministrstva u CG stize o ocena o nasoj podobnosti, odn. ono sto je sastavio tim : psiholog, pedagog i socijalni radnik.
Sad cekam sta ce mi javiti iz CG, tj. da li ce se obrati nasem CSR sa zvanicnim zahtevom da im se posalje fotokopija predmeta ili ce napisati nesto drugo ?
Gledala sam datume slanja naseg pitanja i odgovora Ministarstva CG, proslo je mesec i po, dakle nista pre marta.
Ne znam u kojoj ste vi fazi, ali je, po meni, bolje da se molba pise kad se obrada zavrsi, jer tako mozete reci da ste dobili podobnost.
Kod nas postoji jedinstveni registar usvojilaca i CSR nisu vise nadlezni da daju uverenje o podobnosti (mi smo na listi i cekamo poziv, nema zvanja CSR, pa prema tome i ovaj papir gubi svoju svrhu). Kod vas je
drugacije, dakle ja bih sacekala, mislim da je papir o podobnosti dobijen u svojoj zemlji ne moze da bude visak.
Sto se tice dokumenta Crnogorci prihvataju i fotokopije, sami su to naveli.
Hvala na infu, ako te jos nesto zanima ili ti nisam jasno odgovorila samo pitaj.
pozdrav  :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Hvala na preciznom odgovoru. Tek sam pocela obradu i mislim da cu slijediti tvoj savjet i pricekati da se zavrsi.
Ovo telefoniranje lijevo desno samo je posljedica moje nestrpljivosti. I sama znam da se trebam strpiti dok ne dobijem papir o podobnosti, no koji put mi se cini da mozda mogu vec nesto "obaviti" i unaprijed. No trebam se izgleda ograniciti na skupljanje informacija, a s molbama krenuti tek kasnije.

----------


## majoslava

ja zivim u svedskoj, i mogu samo dati malo uvida u situaciju oko internacionalnih usvajanja ovdje.
usvajanja ovdje su iskljucivo internacionalna, buduci da svedske djece nema za usvajanje.

usvajanje ide preko agencija, koje imaju ovlastenje od vlade da se bave time, kako bi se procedura bila sto korektnija.
u principu je nemoguce kao privatna osoba usvojiti dijete iz druge zemlje, osim ako ne prostoje prirodna veza prema toj zemlji, npr bilo bi moguce da ja usvojim dijete iz hrvatske, ali da samo otputujem u afriku, nadjem dijete i dovedem ga ovdje, morala bi se malo namuciti da se opravdam.

obrada socijalne sluzbe radi se od lokalne socijale, u opcini stanovanja, i nakon odobrenja kontaktira se agencija i odabire se zemlja, te se pocinju sredjivati papiri koje specificna zemlja trazi. 

jasno vam je da su pravila i uvjeti na roditelje razliciti i brojni, pored toga sto su vremena obrade u zemlji razliciti, starost djece i razlicitih zamalja isto varira, troskovi usvajanja su isto razliciti , reda velicine 12000-25000 eura, zavisno od zemlje.

takodjer se broj usvojene djece madjunarodno u svedskoj prepolovio tokom zadnjih par godina. agencije su duzne raditi na poboljsavanju uvjeta za napustenu djecu u zemljama gdje imaju kontakte, smatra se da je medjunarodno usvajanje zadnja alternativa za dijete, i puno se radi na udomljavanju djece lokalno, na poboljsavanju uvjeta u domovima, mogucnostima da rodjaci preuzmu dijete itd.

u aziji , pogotovo koreji, se situacija polako poboljsava, godinama je azija bila veliki izvor djece za medjunarodna usvajanja.

afrika je postala novi izvor, prevenstveno zbog katastrofalne AIDS situacije, i dio djece dolazi iz kolumbije, i nesto iz 'istocne' evrope.

no ja, nisam odgovorila na pitanj kako iz hrvatske usvojiti medjunarodno, samo sam dala primjer kako to izgleda u svedskoj. 

moja slobodna interpretacija je da je vrlo tesko usvojiti kao privatna osoba medjunarodno ako ne poznajes doticnu zemlju, usvajanje djece je dobro razradjena industrija gdje su kontaki najvazniji.

sretno!

----------


## ninocka

možda nisam pogodila temu, a možda mi netko može pomoći...

Zanima me kako posvojiti djevojčicu koja je rođena i živi u Zagrebu. Ima trajnu dozvolu boravka, ali je stranac.
Nema državljanstvo, odnosno nije nigdje upisana. Otac ima državljanstvo Srbije, mama je rođena u Makedoniji, ali je apatrid. Radi se na njenom upisu u Makedonsko državljansvo kako bi mogla donjeti ispis i primiti Hrvatsko državljanstvo, no to je prokleto dugotrajam proces.
I otac i majka imaju zajamčenja RH da će dobiti državljanstvo ukoliko donesu otpust.
Djevojčica je sedmo od jedanaestero djece, živi u lošim uvjetima. S 8 i pol godina (ove godine) krenula je u prvi razred i upravo je završila psihološke testove. Ustanovljena joj je smanjena inteligencija, problemi u motorici..., no to su sve znakovi mentalne zapuštenosti i slabijeg poznavanja jezika. Škola će za nju primjeniti poseban program.
Već sam godinama bliska s obitelji i potičem školovanje djece, snosim sve troškove koje to nosi, idem na informacije, imam i punomoć majke da zastupam prava i interese djece u RH.
Postoji li zakonska mogućnost da djevojčicu u dogovoru s roditeljima i socijalnom službom uzmem sebi?
Imam 34 godine, živim sama u svom stanu, mjesečni dohodak mi je cca 7.100kn...

----------


## nela

> Postoji li zakonska mogućnost da djevojčicu u dogovoru s roditeljima i socijalnom službom uzmem sebi?


Mislim da postoji mogućnost da ti roditelji povjere djevojčicu na skrb i čuvanje, ali to nema veze s  posvajanjem.

----------


## ninocka

nela, hvala ti na odgovoru.
ako djevojčicu uzmem sebi u dogovoru s roditeljima, ona neće imati nikakva prava, i dalje će biti streanac dok se preko roditelja ne riješe papiri.
srećom, u ovoj zemlji djeca stranci zasad imaju pravo na besplatno osnovno školovanje ( ali ne i na vrtić), i pokriveno im je zdravstveno osiguranje, ali zakoni se stalno mijenjaju. prije dvije godine je donesena neka promjena tako da dvije najmlađe sestre nemaju dozvoju trajnog boravka, već su stranci :/ 
za mnoge stvari, aktivnosti idd, traži se domovnica (npr. za glazbenu školu)
nekako sam se nadala da možda postoji mogućnost posvojenja u dogovoru s roditeljima. tako bi dijete steklo neka prava koja zasad nema.

----------


## majoslava

> Postoji li zakonska mogućnost da djevojčicu u dogovoru s roditeljima i socijalnom službom uzmem sebi?
> Imam 34 godine, živim sama u svom stanu, mjesečni dohodak mi je cca 7.100kn...


najbolje da se obratis socijalnoj sluzbi gdje stanujes i raspitas se kod njih.
u svakom slucaju mozes se prijaviti za obradu kod socijale da bi dobila  odobrenje za usvajanje, i ako se roditelji slazu ne bi trebalo biti problema oko usvajanja. doduse moze se desiti da je zakon glup i ne dozvoljava usvajanje ako nisi u braku, ali vjerojatno se moze naci rupa.

raspitaj se oko zakona i pricaj sa socijalom. za dijete je najvaznije da ima stabilnu svakodnevnicu i da si ti prisutna uvijek uz dijete, ali na dugu stazu su naravno i papiri vazni.

----------


## UmaBg

Da nastavim tamo gde sam stala. 
Dobila sam odgovor iz CG, kopiram ga i boldujem ono što je važno.
Pozdrav   :Heart:  


Postovani/a ...,

Postovana gospodjo ..., U vezi Vašeg dopisa obavještavamo Vas sledeće: Ministarstvo zdravlja, rada i socijalnog staranja Crne Gore nije nadležno da potencijalnim usvojiocima sugeriše podnošenje zahtjeva za usvojenje djece. Članom 136 stav 2 Porodičnog zakona Crne Gore propisano je da lice koje želi usvojiti dijete podnosi zahtjev organu starateljstva preko ministarstva nadležnog za poslove socijalnog staranja. *Obzirom da ste državljani Srbije, strani državljani, uz zahtjev je potrebno da dostavite cjelokupnu dokumentaciju (može i ovjerena fotokopija dokumentacije) nadležnog organa, koji utvrđuje podobnost u postupku usvojenja.* Napominjemo, da se shodno članu 125 Porodičnog zakona Crne Gore usvojenje između stranog državljanina, kao usvojioca i domaćeg državljanina kao usvojenika ne može zasnovati, osim u slučajevima ako se ne može naći usvojilac među domaćim državljanima. Činjenica je da se u Crnoj Gori zasnuje godišnje vrlo mali broj usvojenja i da za sada ima dovoljno zainteresovanih domaćih usvojilaca, osim u slučajevima kada se radi o djeci sa posebnim potrebama. Dječji dom “Mladost” iz Bijele je ustanova za smještaj djece bez roditeljskog staranja. Međutim, mali broj djece u ustanovi su djeca bez roditelja i koja ispunjavaju uslove za postupak zasnivanja usvojenja, već se većinom radi o djeci koja imaju roditelje i koji u određenom vremenskom periodu iz zdravstvenih i dr. razloga nisu umogućnosti da brinu o njima a ne daju saglasnost da se djeca zbrinu putem usvojenja. 
ministarstvo zdravlja rada i socijalnog staranja

----------


## UmaBg

Da dodam još nešto.
Nemojte da vas obeshrabri ton pisma. Razgovarali sa sa njihovim službenicima i razmenjivala mejlove. Ljubazni su, ali sve vreme govore da nemaju decu za usvajanje, da su nam veće šanse u nasoj zemlji  i sl.
Kao da po nekoj direktivi šire defetizam i hoće da demorališu potencijalne usvojioce.
Imam sasvim drugačije informacije sa terena, jednu do njih sam dobila i od članice sa ovog foruma, kojoj se zahvaljujem i pozdravljam je.
Kopiraću nešto što su mi je pisala žena iz CG.

"girl_pg - 26. juni 2007. u 18.30 (*.crnagora.net) 
...mislim da bi ste mogli pokušati sa usvajanjem i u dečijem domu „Mladost” u Bijeloj, u Crnoj Gori. Ako parovi iz Nemačke, Austrije, Mađarske uspešno usvajaju decu iz doma, ne bi trebalo biti problem za parove iz Srbije..."
Kao što vidite, zvanične informacije i one koje dolaze neposredno od žena se i te kako razlikuju.
Da smo bili skloni demoralisanju ne bi došli do tačke u kojoj jesmo. Tu mislim na MM i mene i sve "čekalice", a pogotovo one koji su postali roditelji.
Pozdrav  :Bye:

----------


## eva71

Jeli mozda netko vec bio u direktnom kontaktu s nekim iz doma u Bijelom ?

----------


## Elly

> Ima jako puno naših obitelji koje su posvojile u inozemstvu, samo i jedino zato što sve nama susjedne zemlje imaju puno blaže i normalnije kriterije za posvojitelje vezane uz njihovu životnu dob, te time dobili mogućnost posvojiti dijete.


Nasi prijatelji su nedavno posvojili curicu u Makedoniji   :Heart:  , i tada mi je ovaj topic pao na pamet. 
Ne znam kakva je procedura jer oni nisu hrvatski drzavljani, ali eto, informacije vama radi - Makedonci daju da se dijete posvoji van njihove drzave.

----------


## UmaBg

> Jeli mozda netko vec bio u direktnom kontaktu s nekim iz doma u Bijelom ?


Od kontakta sa samim domom (mesto se zove Bijela ) nemaš  ništa, jer sve ide preko njihovog Ministarstva. Nije loše imati nekog "insajdera" u Bijeloj, pa znati koliko se deca stvarno usvaja i kuda odlaze ?
Crna Gora ima malo stanovnika, poznaje li neko neku ženu koja bi nam mogla dati informacije ?
Samo ću reći da se ono što sam čula od žena koje su pisale na raznim forumima i onoga što govore službenici Ministarstva bitno razlikuje.
Zaključke izvlačite sami.
Ako šaljete dokumentaciju morate je posalti KOMPLETNU, inače će vas odmah odbiti.
Moje mišljenje je da ne trebate postavljati visoke standarde, jer sam u razgovoru sa službenicom čula više puta o vraćanju dokumentacije.
Znači, i ako je bila kompetna, možda su ljudi napisali da žele zdravo dete od npr. godinu dana i dokumentacija im je vraćena sa obrazloženjem da takve dece nema i neće uskoro biti, a prioritet imaju državljani CG( moja pretpostavka).
Mi još nismo poslali dokumentaciju, jer tražomo modus kako da iz našeg CSR dobijemo KOMPLETNU dokumentaciju. Rešenje smo našli, uz pomoć pravnika našeg Ministarstva u tome da se CG Ministarstvu uputi "Zahtev za usvajanje" sa pitanjem šta je potrebno od dokumentacije ?
Kada dobijemo odgovor, overen pečatom i sa potpisom odgovornog lica možemo ga predočiti našem CSR na osnovu njega nam daju kompletnu dokumentaciju, znači mišljenja stručnjaka zajedno sa potvrdom o podobnosti.
Pisaću još o ovome kada se priča zaokruži, zakoni se razlikuju, ne znam kako je kod vas ? Da li imate uvide u svoje dosijee i možete li ih posuditi na fotokopiranje, ali potpune, znači sa svim što stoji u njima ?
Malo sam zbrkala, ali nadam se da smo se razumele, od zvanja Bijele nema nikakve koristi, a dokumentacija koju šaljete mora da bude kompletna i šalje se u Ministarstvo, a ne u dom u Bijeloj.
Adresu imate gore.
Ako je neko voljan da zove CG Ministarstvo, neka napiše sta su mu rekli, da vidmo. Nisu neljubazni, ali koriste svaku priliku da naglase da nema dece, da imamo veće šanse u našoj zemlji, rečju pokušavaju da nas odgovore od predaje dokumentacije.
@Elly 
Još kad bi se malo raspitala od prijatelja, kako su uspeli ?
Pozdrav svima  :Kiss:

----------


## eva71

Za Makedoniju sam nasla ovaj side za americke drzavljane, ali ima i puno korisnih informacija uopce :

http://travel.state.gov/family/adopt...untry_416.html

----------


## ozut

Cure sa više iskustva, pomagjte!
Moja šogorica koja živi u Italiji i udana je za talijana sredila je sve papire i spremna je za posvojenje. Slijedeći korak je da izabere jednu od agencija za međunarodno usvajanje. Ona je kontaktirala agenciju preko koje između ostalog može usvojiti i dijete iz Hrvatske. Mene zanima da li, pošto se oni tretiraju kao stranci prednost imaju domaći državljani? To bi značilo da kod nas ona praktički nema šanse. Da li znate nešto o tome?

----------


## Zdenka2

Obiteljski zakon, članak 127 

(1) Posvojitelj može biti hrvatski državljanin.
(2) Iznimno posvojitelj može biti i stranac ako je to od osobite koristi za dijete.
(3) Ako je posvojitelj stranac, posvojenje se može zasnovati samo uz prethodno odobrenje ministarstva nadležnog za poslove socijalne skrbi.

----------


## Kompas

Evo i mene, ja sam nova ali imam neke infornacije. Već skoro godinu dana pokušavam posvojiti dijete i napokon neki konkretniji pomaci se događaju. Naime, usvojiti ću dijete iz Etiopije. To je moguće preko američkih agencija za posvojenje koje su legalne i nemate briga za nešto ( ja sam se jako boijala pa sam provjeravala preko svih mogućih ambasada). Možete birati spol i dob djeteta. Najmlađe dijete na izlazu iz Etiopije je 6 mjeseci. Problem je dobivanje državljanstva jer mi nenamo model po kojem bi se to učinilo no ne postoji nikakva zakonska zapreka.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

kompas, lijepo od tebe što si se javila i dobrodošla nam!

----------


## čokolada

Kompas , dobrodošla nam. Slobodno napiši malo više detalja o postupku, vjerujem da će neke zanimati   :Smile:  .

----------


## ivanas

Pisi, pisi, vjerujem da mnoge zanima!

----------


## sanja74

Kompas, baš mi je drago zbog tebe!   :Kiss:  
piši nam..

----------


## ina33

Super, Kompas, mislim da si pionir u posvajanju iz drugh država na ovom pdf-u  :Smile: !

----------


## Kompas

Dakle ovako!

Moguće je posvojiti dijete iz strane države. Kako sam već navela u mom slučaju biti će iz Etiopije. Postoji puno agencija za posvojenje ali treba biti oprezan da li imaju licencu za rad koja se može provjeriti na US state.gov ili mojim putem, zivkajući ambasade. Ukoliko ima zainteresiranih za Etiopske bebe pokušajte sa agencijom Hope adoption agency na www.hopeadoptionagency.com ili mail graceapruitt@yahoo.com. To je agencija i osoba koja je glavni kordinator i koja između ostalog vodi moj slučaj. Rekala sam joj da ima zainteresiranih u Hrvatskoj i rečeno mi je da ste svi više nego dobro došli jer ima jako puno bebica kojima treba obitelj. Od dokumenata vam je potreban i najvažniji nalaz i mišljenje centra za socijalnu skrb i još neki koje ćete prikupiti za koji dan (potvrda o nekažnjavanju, potvrda liječnika da ste zdravi,...). Kada prikupite dokumente poslati ćete ih na Etiopski sud i čekati datum salušanja. Možete birati spol i dob djeteta. 
Ono što je najveće problem je dobivanje državljanstva. Kod nas ne postoji zakonska zapreka da bi se posvojilo strano dijate ali ne postoji niti model po kojem bi se to učinilo. Ono što je meni rečeno na Općinskom sudu je da je najvažnije da se sud izda potvrdu da je dijete bez roditelja ili ukoliko oni postoje da daju svoj pristanak. 
Kada se sve to riješi predstoji ono najljepše put u Etopiju po bebu!
Također postoji osoba Lil Snee (adopt.link) koja radi s trudnim ženama i djevojkama te je i na taj način moguće dobiti novorođenu bebu! 
Evo ,toliko od mene ,ako sam od imale koristi bit ću jako sretna!

----------


## Vlvl

Kompas, želim ti što prije 



> ono najljepše put u Etopiju po bebu


i javljaj nam se i dalje.   :Smile:

----------


## sima

kompas dobro došla!!!!!!  :Bye:  
ajde napiši još malo o postupku posvajanja iz vani,baš me zanima a nemam pojma odakle da pocnem.i još ako tko zna što je s makedonijom sada?od dakle da pocnem jer mi se cini da cu se ovdje nacekati jakooo duuugoooo....

----------


## Kompas

Evo još jedne informacije! Ukoliko ste posvojili dijete iz druge države a u toj državi odluka o posvojenju je pravomoćna sud u RH je dužan priznati stranu sudsku odluku. Dakle nema brige za državljanstvo (što je mene najviše brinulo).

----------


## rosmari36

Nova sam ovdje!
Zanima me preko koje si agencije isla ???JA bih rado povojila djete iz Rusije, čula sam cijenu za 22.000 eura za sve skupa pa mi se čini jako puno !

----------


## rosmari36

http://www.adopt-in-russia.ru/

----------


## Kompas

Joj dragi moji! Krivo sam vam napisala adresu agencije. Ispravna je www.hopeadoptionagency.org! Sorry!

----------


## rosmari36

Dakle, stavljam link pa ak nekom jednom pomogne..fino 
www.prijut.ru 
Ovo ispod su nacionala i regionalna baza podataka u Novosibirsku !
Na zalost, mislim da nitko tamo ne govori engleski i nema email adresa ( :? ) nego samo telefona pa ko voli.. 

http://www.aistday.ru/index.php?id=32
http://www.usynovite.ru/db/?do_search=1&y=&r%5B%5D=54

----------


## rosmari36

A, da... nisam sigurna da su ova djeca gore za međunarodno posvojenje - djeluje mi više kao da su za posvojenje unutar Rusije ! Na žalost !
Šteta što je sve to tako beskrajno skupo u vezi tih međunarodnih posvojenja. 
Kompas ,super da si ispravila link ! I mene je malo bunilo kada sam pokušala otvoriti !  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sprout

Kompas, jedno pitanje- američka agencija za posvajanje vodi vaš proces posvajanja bez obzira što ste hrvatska državljanka? 
Ili vi (ili vaš suprug ako ste udata) imate američko državljanstvo??

Jer znam da mi u HR. nemamo agencije koje bi nam pomogle u procesu posvajanja iz strane države, a mislila sam da američke ne bi prihvatile voditi nekog iz Hrvatske (radi razlika u zakonima i takvih nekih stvari radi kojih možda ne bi bili u stanju pravilno voditi proces...ali to samo nagađam)?

Inače i ja sam se raspitivala po ministarstvima o procesu posvajanja iz druge države i moram priznati da su me non-stop prespajali simo tamo jer nitko živ pojma nije imao o tome budući da nikad nisu imali takav slučaj. Nije da se ne može nešto saznati ,ali treba stvarno bit uporan i zvati katkad iste ljude po više puta jer vas znaju automatski prebacit drugoj osobi i ne znajući da to spada pod njihovu nadležnost. 

Kad bi jedan posvojitelj prošao kroz čitav taj proces posvajanja iz inozemstva u Hr. mislim da bi sve bilo puno jednostavnije.
 :/

----------


## Kompas

To da treba biti uporan imate pravo! Ja sam mjesecima zivkala agencije ne bi li našla koju da želi raditi s nama. Niti ja niti moj suprug nemamo američko državljanstvo. Što se tiče ambasada odmah odustanite jer ili nemjau pojima ili se uopće ne žele poruditi. Teško je bili naći agenciju ali kako sam pisala u prijašnjim postovima vlasnik ove agencije se za to potrudio i evo ga, proces pred kraj. Što se tiče zakona, vi morate poštovati zakone države iz koje je dijete. Oko toga će vam pomoći agencija. U Hrvatskoj trebate proći obradu u nadležnom centru. Najvažnije je da kada dijete dovedete u Hrvatsku imate pravomoćnu odluku suda iz država iz koje dijete dolazi. Oko vize javite se našoj nadležnoj ambasadi! Vjerujte, nije to tako komplicirano, malo truda i za 6 mjeseci ste ponosi roditelji!

----------


## rosmari36

meni se ona navedena agenija nije javila tj nije odgovorila , Kompas! :Sad:

----------


## Kompas

Evo njihov broj telefona 0018065442382-Grace. Napisala sam joj poruku da je poslan još jedan mail iz Hrvatske pa će ga pogledati. Imaju jako puno posla pa sam i ja na početku čekala duže. Ali javit će se...

----------


## rosmari36

Tnx! :Smile:

----------


## Kompas

Rosmarie, čula sam se s Grace, ona nije dobila vaš mail pa pošaljite ponovo! Možda je nabolje da je nazovete za prvi puta!

----------


## rosmari36

Ok, budem pokušala!

----------


## Sprout

Kompas, ovo su stvarno super vijesti!!! Vi ste pionir u Hr. na ovom polju. 
Držim vam fige da sve lijepo glatko prođe!  :D 

Kad ćete imati vremena jedan dan, biste li mogli možda malo detaljnije opisati proces- kako ide redoslijed s papirologijom, gdje ste nailazili na neke probleme i kako ste ih riješili, malo o financijama, o agenciji i kako i što naprave za vas. Možda ne treba sve u jedan dan. Mislim da bi vam mnogi bili zahvalni do neba i nazad.

E da, je li znate nešto o tome ima li kakvih prepreka što Hrvatska nije potpisnica Haške konvencije o međunarodnim posvojenjima?
Jednom sam poslala neki upit u Poljsku čini mi se i gospođa mi je odgovorila da mi kod njih ne možemo posvajati jer da nismo potpisnici toga. Sad pitanje je koliko ona o tome zna...ali eto, tako mi je odgovorila. 
Sad za Etiopiju znam da isto nije potpisnica te konvencije pa vi vjerovatno niste ni imali problema s tim!?

----------


## Kompas

E pa ovako... Rijetko kada neka država želi dopustiti posvojenje djetetea u stranu državu bez agencije. Ja sam pokušla direktno se javljati na strana ministarstva ali su me odmah pitali iz koje sam agencije. Budući sam se odmah odlučila za neku od Afričkih zemalja zivkala sam jednu o jednu. U Južnoafričkoj republici nije miguće jer su oni potpisnici Haške konvecije a mi nismo pa su me odmah otkantali, Kenija dozvoljava ali trebata tamo živjeti skoro godinu dana, Malawi isto tako,... I svi vas traže agenciju. Nakon toga sam krenula u potragu za jednom. Kada sam našla agenciju koja želi s nama radit rekli su mu da oni rade s domovima u Etiopiji i da procedura nijte tako stroga kao npr. u Keniji. Ukoliko se ne odlučite za ovu preko koje sam ja išla nemojte se obeshrabriti kad vam svi kažu da rade samo sa svojim državljanima. Treba biti uporan. Agencija će vas uputiti u zakone te države.To je za početak najvažnije jer "igrate na njihovom terenu".Mene su tražili da im dostavim nalaz centra za soc. skrb (nije dovoljno rješenje, tražite od Kumičićeve cijeli nalaz), potvrde o zaposlenju, potvrde od liječnika da smo zdravi i sposobni odgajati dijte, potvrde o nekažnjavanju,tri pisma preporuke od prjatelja,naš potpis da se obavezujemeo salti slike i medicinsko izvješće o djetetu do njegove 18. godine i još neke sitnice (iskreno ne sjećam se ali sve što se da nabaviti). Mi smo imali otprilike 30 stranica dokumenata koje smo trebali prevesti na engleski. E taj dio već košta negdje 4000 kn+ troškovi DHL-as za prijevoz 600 kn...Kada pošaljete trebate uplatiti, oni vam pošalju fakturu. Taj novac je za odvjetnika u Addiss Abebi, prijevod na Etiopski (ne znam točno ime njihovog jezika) i soc. radnika koji brine za dijete i priprena dokumente. U tom trenutku birate dob i spol djeteta. Kada se dokumenti prevedu idu na sud i sud vas prihvaća kao posvojitelje. Tada dobivate datum sudskog saslušanja i to je datum kada idete po dijete. Ja sam prvi kontakt s agencijom imala 15.2.09 i sada čekam da me pozovu po djete. Dakle vrlo brzo sve to ide. Ostale detalje ću vam napisati kada ih ja prođem da ne naklapam napamet.

----------


## Sprout

Sjajno!!!  :D  Hvala vam najviše na svijetu! Ne mogu vjerovati da STVARNO čitam da netko napokon posvaja iz druge države, a hodočastim na ovaj forum već ohoho ne bi li nešto saznala!

I još ste tako brzo prošli kroz postupak! Ali OK, za Etiopiju i inače čitam tako. Svi navode da im je postupak za posvojenje jedan od najbržih jer imaju strašno puno djece koja čekaju na posvojenje, a imaju rješen status i sve.

Pozdravljam vas i želim puno sreće da sve završi kako treba. 

 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## rosmari36

Ja sam solo..ak jos niste skuzile !Isto namjeravam posvojiti djete ..nemam pojma, poslala sam tu molbu na sve centre u Hrvatskoj ( pa cak i na aresu onog doma u Crnoj Gori , pa u BIH )  i , oni koji su mi se do sada javili, kazu da "na zalost  nemaju djecu za posvajanje "
Ok, samo iz jednog zagorskog centra da imaju neku stariju djecu i to sa posebnim potrebama -napisali pismeno a onda, kada sam ih zvala , rekli su da uopće nemaju djecu !Skroz sam zbunjena i deprimirana !
Pa zato uvijek nesto trazim po tudim sajtovima. Pisala sam i svim talijanskim agencijama koje imaju akreditaciju za posvajanje iz Rusije ( negdje 8-10 ) njih a odgovorili su mi samo iz jedne i to jako ljubazno , rekli su da je to moguce i tako...
Evo vam linka - pisite na mail ovom gospodinu Emiliyu - govori engleski ( za one koji ne znaju talijanski ) tj on ce vam se javiti kada pisete na mail te organizacije !
Na pitanje koliko to sve dode nije odgovorio ali eto..tek smo na pocetku ! :Smile: 
Sretno vam !



S.O.S. BAMBINO I.A. ONLUS
SEDE SARDEGNA
Resp. Emily Diquigiovanni
Piazza Pietro Addis 3
07038 Trinit

----------


## diba

Pa čitam sve ovo i nemogu da vjerujem, tko želi maloga peruvijanca ili peruvijanku ja ću mu pomoći ali mu neće trebati sav taj novac, preko misionara jedino mu treba novac za put i papire oko 4000 eura

----------


## rosmari36

O, pa hvala za informaciju !Bar da znamo da ima i jeftinijih varijanta ! :Smile: )

----------


## gouri

pozdrav svima!
I mene jako zanima ova tema tj. zeljela bi posvojiti dijete iz inozemstva. 
Neznam od kuda poceti?
Rosmari36, da li si dobila kakav odgovor od agencije? jesi li poslala ispunjen onaj njihov upitnik i novce?
Na kineskom saitu koji je dala sprout je popis zemalja iz kojih kinezi odabravaju usvojenje, ali hrvatska nazalost nije na njemu. 
hvala svima za informacije  :Heart:

----------


## rosmari36

Ovisi iz koje zemlje želiš posvojiti i koliko novaca možeš utrošiti na to !

----------


## Kompas

Evo i mene još malo, rosemari da li su ti se javili iz agencije? Ja idem po bebu u studenom!!! Joj ne mogu dočekati... Sad sam u traženju kolica i takvih stvari, mrak... Želim svima puno sreće i sa stranim i našim posvojenjima i da što prije dođete da vaše dječice!

----------


## rosmari36

Nisu!Nema veze ..možda mi se što drugo otvori!
Ali, super za tebe !Mogu samo zamisliti kako ti je !!!!

----------


## gouri

zeljela bi usvojiti cim mladje dijete, a iz sajta agencije i kompasinih odgovora cini se da je u etiopiji to moguce.
Nije mi toliko vazno iz kojeg dijela svijeta dijete dolazi, iako istina, razmisljam o tome kako bi se ono osjecalo u nasoj sredini  :Rolling Eyes:  
Novaca jos nemam uopce, ali ako bi se ukazala ozbiljna mogucnost za usvojenje sakupila bih :/ ...troskovi za etiopiju jos su u nekim okvirima moguceg.

----------


## Kompas

Gouri, u Etiopiji je moguće birati i spol i dob djeteta jer stvarno imaju jako puno djece sa riješenim statusom tako da nije problem! Novac je velik ali isplati se ako doma dođe mala beba, ma isplati se svaki dolar za takvu sreću!

----------


## rosmari36

Bok, Kompas !
Kriva je mail adresa ..stalno mi se vraća !!

----------


## rosmari36

Pisala ja direktno na agenciju pa evo , kopiram odgovor :I’m sorry , but we are only licensed to work with residents of the United States.

----------


## Kompas

Provjerila sam mail i dobro sam ga napisala, zaista ne znam zašto vam se vraća. Najbolje je da probate nazvati na onaj broj koji sam ostavila u prijašnjim postovima ili poslati ponovno mail na agenciju i tražiit da ga proslijede Grace Pruitt ili na Shimelissa jer je vrlo upitno tko je to dobio. Vjerojatno netko od zaposlenika. Tako su i meni rekli a onda sam tražila vlasnika agencije (Shimeliss) i on mi je rekao da može i spojio me s Grace. Probajte još jednom...

----------


## gouri

Slazem se s tobom kompas u vezi novaca.
Pokusat cu zvati telefonom agenciju u americi.
Da li mozda znas kako to da u etiopiji ima tako puno djece za usvojenje? Znam samo da je jako siromasna i velika zemlja, ali ipak...mozda znas nesto vise o tome.

----------


## rosmari36

Hvala za odgovor !
Nije mi jasno kako ste znali da se treba bas na njih okrenuti , ja sam  poslala mail nazad i zamolila ih da me povezu sa tim ljduima (Grace i taj vlasnik )!

----------


## Kompas

Rosemari ne razumijem na što mislite kada kažete "na njih okrenuti", mislite na agenciju?

----------


## Kompas

Gouri, ako ćete tražiti preko ove agencije kao i ja obavezno tražite Grace jer je ona koordinatorica tako da će vam ona najbolje znati pomoći. Što se tiče djece u cijeloj vam je Africi takva situacija ali Etiopija nema tako stroge zakone prema posvajateljima kao npr. Kenija ili Malawi koji zahtjevaju da tamo i živite cca. 1-1.5 godine. A u Južnoafričkoj republici ne možete uopće jer traže ugovor s državom.

----------


## rosmari36

gpruitt@hopeadoptionagency.org
Evo, javila se Grace vrlo brzo sa ovog maila.
Kompas, htjela sam reći da ne bi znala da trebam baš tražiti Grace - ovi bi me odmah odpilili i gotovo !Ovako, ona kaže da može pomoći !!
Puno hvala! :D

----------


## Kompas

Valjda joj je to neki drugi mail. Ja sam joj napisala da još netko iz Hrvatske pokušava doći do nje pa sam je zamolila da promađe mail. I meni se javila da ste supili u kontakt. Ma super, samo nek je krenulo... Mene je Shimeliss uputio na nju a njega sam tražila na telefon kada sam prvi puta nazvala. Javio mi se neki djelatnik i rekao kao i vama da rade samo sa svojim državljanima ali se ja nisam dala skinuti s telefona dok nisam dobila vlasnika agencije. I eto isplatilo se! Sretno...

----------


## rosmari36

<Super, Kompas !
Eto, kako se isplatila ta tvoja prvotna upornost te da se nisi dala "odpiliti " - svima nama ! :Smile: )

----------


## gouri

POkusala sam poslati mail g. Grace gpruitt@hopeadoptionagency.org , ali stalno mi ga vraca kao da adresa nije ok  :?

----------


## rosmari36

Bok , cure!
Ovak , ja sam kontaktirala onu adresu koju imaju na svojoj web stranici i tražila sam tu Grace, kako je Kompas napomenula da je treba tražiti !Ona mi je odogovorila sa navedene adrese!
Inaće, ovo su mi poslali nedavno iz Ukrajini, malo su škrti sa informacijama na početku a i ovu porklu točno ne razumijem !Mislim, rekla sam im da sam sama ali , kao, i to je ok . I da ne naplačuju svoje usluge ! Nemam pojma što se njih tiče ..malo sam skeptična !Stavila sam ih u Google ,, nema puno na forumima o njima !



The process is:

Ukrainian law states that foreign citizens wishing to adopt Ukrainian children

must submit a petition to the State Adoption Department (SDA),

requesting to be registered as prospective adoptive parents and to be

permitted to visit orphanages in order to meet, select, and establish contact

with an orphan.


Once the documents are authenticated with Apostille stamp, they

can be translated here in Ukraine into Ukrainian. 

Under current Ukrainian law, no adoption agencies or agents can be officially licensed

in Ukraine . We are not an adoption agency also, but facilitate adoption process in Ukraine .

However, the State Adoption Department tolerates adoption facilitation at this time,

recognizing that foreign parents need logistical and language support.

After receiving official invitation from SDA should prospective parent/s travel

to Ukraine . Adoption Department shows them applications of orphans available

for adoption within desirable age group.


The law states that adoptive parent/s must attend the court hearing.

The packet of documents for the adoption case must be presented to the judge.

 Once the court decision takes effect, the new adoptive parent/s are

granted parental rights and legal responsibility for the child.



We facilitate such steps of the process:

Translation of  dossier

Picking up from the airport

Lodging in Kiev

Appointment in the SDA

Coming along into the SDA

Translation in each any situation

Travel into the city, where the orphanage is

Medical examination of the child (if needed)

Preparation of all documents 

Preparing of the date of the court hearing

Participation in the court hearing

Receipt of all necessary documents for legalization of documents of the child in Ukraine



Ukrainian Humanitarian Initiative

www.hope.ck.ua

----------


## rosmari36

Nešto vas nema ovih dana pa kao da razgovaram sam sa sobom ali ok..ljeto je pa si mislim da je tempo malo usporeniji i da smo svi udaljeniji od kompjutora..
Dakle, Grace je jako ljubazna ali ipak me njen odgovor obeshrabrio : "the fees for 1 child adoption are 13,470 USD "
Dakle, skoro 10000 eura ( lakše mi je u eurima ) baca me u očaj već pomalo sve to jer mi ovaj financijski dio ne ide tak dobro trenutno !!
Javite se, kažite što mislite i kako vam napreduje!!

----------


## gouri

Bok cure, kod mene nikakvih novosti jos pa se zato i ne javljam. Pisala sam na agenciju i naslovila na gdju. Grace, ali nema odgovora.  Rosmari36, Diba i Kompas, poslala sam vam i pp, da li ste ista dobile?   :Bye:

----------


## rosmari36

JA nisam ! :- ((

----------


## diba

Evo me dobila sam pp evo svima ovaj link ,posvojenje je potpuno besplatno ali morate vi platiti dokumente i put za vas i dijete. 
http://www.mimdes.gob.pe/sna/proceso.htm

----------


## rosmari36

Bok!
Ja sam ti poslala poruku na FB , nadam se da si dobila! :Smile: )
B

----------


## Kompas

Evo i mene ponovno! Gouri tek sam sada vidjela tvoju pp pa sam ti odgovorila. Vidim puno sitova za posvojenje. Da li je netko provjeravao legalnost tih agencija i organizacija? Morate biti jako oprezni...Ovo je savjet u najboljoj namjeri jer sam se sa svime susretala dok sam tražila za agenciju....

----------


## diba

Ja mogu garantirati za ovo što sam ja stavila na forum, jer to zapravo i nije agencija nego državno zakonsko zastupništvo za posvojenje u Peruu i izvan nešto poput našega CZSS zato je potpuno besplatno, samo se podmiruje izrada putovnice, i putna karta, i naravno smiještaj dok boravite u Peruu kada dodete po dijete.

----------


## Kompas

E to je bitno!!!Ima li u Peruu naša ambasada? Ovo pitam čisto iz tehničkih razloga jer zanima prijateljicu kojoj je ova moja agencija preskupa, pa bi se interesirala preko njih...

----------


## rosmari36

Čuj, možda si pitanje postavila Dibi ali ok, ja sam bila toliko slobodna da malo pogulglam pa sam našla ovo 
Croatia Embassy , Peru
Ezequias Alliende 2370 
Providencia 
Santiago 
Chile 
Phone:
+56-2-2696141
Fax:
+56-2-2696092
Email:
embajada@croacia.cl 
Valjda će ti koristit!

----------


## Kompas

Hvala rosmari36! Važno je imati informaciju...Kak tebi ide?

----------


## rosmari36

Nisam baš zadovoljna kako mi ide sa svime ..kao da sve stoji !
Ali, dobro, treba imati imati povjerenja da će biti bolje !
Ako što saznate glede Peruua javite !I , svakako napiši sve što bude novoga u vezi tvojega puta u Etiopiju !

----------


## Kompas

Bok drage moje! Dobivam dosta privatnih poruka da vam se iz agencije ne javljaju. Najbolji vam je način da za prvi kontakt nazovete Grace na broj koji sam vam u prijašnjim postovima stavila i da se s njom dogovorite preko kojeg ćete maila kontaktirati. Agencija ima nekoliko ureda u nekoliko država pa je pitanje tko dobije mail i gdje ga proslijedi. Sretno svima!!!

----------


## @n@

Jeste li dobili dijete?

----------


## ocujato1

evo ono što sam ja čula,

dijete se može posvojiti-biraš dobi, spol ako se plati 10.000eura za tzv.troškove administracije,iz južnoafričke republike,naši misionari imaju puno bolnica gdje se pomaže ostavljenoj djeci malte ne na putu,oni ih uzimaju,liječe i brinu o njima,troškovi su za potkupljivanje vladinih službenika za  izdavanje potrebnih papira o posvojenju.ja osobno da imam para takav put,ali moj suprug kaže daproblemi tek nastaju jer će dijete cijelog života trpjeti raznolikost boje kože, itd...ubijediome je za sadapa smo dali zahtjev u CRO.

----------


## Ria

http://www.jutarnji.hr/obitelj-rogin...sa-kci/509437/

----------


## rosmari36

Prekrasno !!!Čestitam !!

----------


## In love

Ja baš jučer navečer čitala ovo i eto danas vidjela tekst u Jutarnjem  :D 

Čestitam!!! Curica je premedena...  :Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Sandrij2

:D  :D  :D 

Ajme, kako je prekrasna curica, sve su me trnci prošli... 

Pretpostavljam da vas mediji gnjave i da vam je malo to naporno, ali voljela bih pročitati koju rečenicu o maloj prekrasnoj curici. Želim vam svima puno zdravlja i sreće u zajedničkom životu.   :Heart:

----------


## abonjeko

Trenutno radim na radiju - vikendom i danas sam ugostila dragog nam prijatelja koji već 3 godine punim nesebičnim srcem pomaže djeci u Africi (Kongo i Ruanda)...godišnje školovanje za tu djecu košta svega 50EUR, s tim da toj djeci treba hrana, obuća i odjeća sve kupa godišnje iznosi 100EUR! Djeca za koju je školovanje plaćeno su odijeljena žicom od djece kojima nije plaćeno!

Znači, on ide direktno preko uplate misionarima i mislim da bi se i na taj način moglo posvojiti dijete. *Djeci se na taj način pruža zaštita i život!* Jer, ona djeca kojima nije plaćeno školovanje najčešće umru od gladi ili ih regrutira vojska pa poginu ili jednostavno nestanu. žalosno je sve to skupa...sve to što se događa dok se mi ovdje zamaramo porastom cijena benzina i ostalim trivijalizacijama... Ukoliko itko želi pomoći ili želi znati neku dodatnu informaciju ja ću cam proslijediti njegov privatni broj mobitela, a može ga se naći i preko Google-a pod "Renato Beno" - Udruga "Dijete"!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Djevojčica je predivna!!!

Vjerojatno vas ovih dana gnjave novinari ali je opet jako korisno da je prica izašla u javnost, mnogi će potencijalni posvojitelji sada razmotriti tu mogućnost jer ste vi pokazali da je moguće. 

Još jedna važna stvar je da je vaša priča ukazala na apsurdnost naše birokracije  i sustav koji djeci uništava život. 

Hvala vam puno što ste vašu priču i informacije podjelili s nama.

----------


## maggie34

Pronašla sam jučer članak u jutarnjem i povezala ove dvije priče...i tako sam ganuta  :Heart: . Učinili ste prekrasnu stvar. 

A djevojčica je, malo je reći-predivna! Stalno je gledam
Iskrene čestitke  :Love:

----------


## ocujato1

JA U ŽIVOTU NISAM VIDJELA LJEPŠE     DIJETE  ,ŽELIM JOJ PREKRASAN ŽIVOT,PUN LJUBAVI ,DOBROTE ,MIRA I SAMOPOUZDANJA...Naravno i roditeljima  :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Premedena je!   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Čestitam, divna curica   :Heart:  !

----------


## ina33

Prekrasna priča, prekrasna curica, od srca vam čestitam   :Heart:  !

----------


## Rebbeca

Uistinu je preslatka   :Heart:

----------


## Joe

divno dijete  :Heart:  čestitam vam od srca

----------


## jadro

:Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Čestitam cijeloj obitelji, H. je slatka ka cukar.

----------


## Vlvl

Još jedna inspirativna priča.  :Smile:

----------


## Adrijana

:Heart:   :Heart:  
prelijepo

----------


## mia

Cestitke cijeloj obitelji.

Djevojcica je   :Heart:

----------


## abonjeko

Ja nisam odmah shvatila da se obitelj "iz članka" zapravo nalazi ovdje... to je predivno!!!!!!!! Čestitam!  :Saint:   Ispravna i prekrasna odluka...  :Heart:

----------


## UmaBg

Čestitke roditeljima   :Heart:   uz jedan dodatak :
http://www.b92.net/info/komentari.php?nav_id=406086
23. januar 2010.
*
Usvojena 33 siročeta sa Haitija*


U Francuskoj je organizovano prvo međunarodno usvajanje dece sa Haitija. Trideset troje siročadi stiglo je u Pariz, gde su ih čekali novi roditelji. 

Roditelji su i pre sletanja aviona sa mališanima sa Haitija čekali na aerodromu u Parizu. Zajedno sa njima decu je čekala i prva dama francuske Karla Bruni. Šef Unicefa u Francuskoj, Žak Hitnzi, rekao je da je veoma zadovoljan što su deca konačno na sigurnom. 

„Timovi Unicefa obišli su sirotišta, bolnice kako bi saznali gde su deca, koje su njihove potrebe i kako da im najbolje pomognu. Želimo da sprečimo ilegalna usvajanja ili otmice i eksploataciju dece. Zbog toga je pojačana policijska kontrola na granicama i aerodromima“, rekao je Hitnzi. 

Hitnzi je naglasio da je ovo prvo međunarodno usvajanje dece sa Haitija. „Međutim, da bi ova akcija zaista zaživela potrebno je da prođe vreme. Radnici UNICEF-a upozoravaju da usvajanje može da traje i cele godine“, smatra šef Unicefa u Francuskoj. 

„Što se tiče ostale siročadi na Haitiju, još je rano govoriti o usvajanju. Mi moramo da budemo sigurni, moramo da znamo da li su oni zaista izgubila svoje rodtilje. Da li su možda neki drugi članovi porodice, tetke, ujaci živi i da li su zainteresovani da brinu o njima. Moramo da znamo i da li su porodice sa Haitija spremne da usvoje neku od ove dece. Tek kada budemo imali sve te informacije, moći ćemo konkretnije da govorimo o međunarodnom usvajanju“, smatra Hitnzi. 

Da ima nade da su neki od roditelja još živi, potvrđuju i dva jučerašnja spasavanja. Deset dana posle zemljotresa ispod ruševina pronađen je dvadesetdvogodišnji mladić i osamdesetčetvorogodišnja žena. Zemljotres na Hatiju odneo je oko 200 000 života i više hiljada mališana ostalo bez roditelja. Neka od dece izgubila su roditelje u prethodnim katastrofama, uključujući četiri uragana i tropske kiše zbog kojih je u poslednjih pet godina nastradalo oko 3000 ljudi.

----------


## ivanas

Na vijestima je upravo bilo da bi Hrvatska za mjesec ili dva trebala potpisati hašku konvenciju čime bi bilo omogućeno i posvajanje naših državljana u zemljama potpisnicama te konvencije.

----------


## Kompas

Drage moje, čitam sve vaše komentare i hvala svima na podršci i čestitkama i želim vam svima da brzo budete u mojoj situaciji. Hana je perslatka i predobra...Samo se smije i jako lijepo napreduje od kada smo došli zahvaljujući zdravoj hrani i predivnim doktorima u Klaićevoj koji su nam pružili svu pomoć čim smo došli. Nadam se da će još netko mojim stopama i da vas je moja priča ohrabrila. Nemojte nikako odustai od svojih snova da budete roditelji. Mani se u nekoliko navrata činilo da nemam šanse to izgurati do kraja ali eto...Sad ću malo uživati u njoj i sinu pa za koju godinu u nove pohode. Nadam se da ćete svi biti roditelji (i po drugi puta) do tada!!!

----------


## ina33

Kompas,   :Heart:  !

Jako me vesele ove vijesti o otvaranju prema posvojenjima iz inozemstva, najiskrenije, put nazivanem CZZS-ova mi se čini pretežak moje okolnosti i obeshrabrujući, a u ovome vidim neku šansu za budućnost.

----------


## BOLEK

Jedna velika čestitka na novoj članici Vaše obitelji, čestitka na hrabrosti i puno, puno sreće, a H.   :Kiss:

----------


## Gost

Iskrene čestitke od srca   :Kiss:

----------


## lore

kompas..predivni ste  :Heart:  moje cestitke  :Love: 

pitanje..ne znam da li se smije jer sam nova na ovom forumcicu ali s obzirom da neke cifre spominjete, da li te smijem pitati kompas koliko te kostalo dok niste dobili hanu i koliko je trajalo od trenutka prijave u agenciju dok ste mogli doci po malenu?

inace svim posvojiteljima zelim puno srece i da sto prije dobijete svoju bebicu  :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Hana je predivna. Cestitke od srca!

----------


## rosmari36

Kompas ! I mene zanima što i Lore - pa , kada budeš u prilici ..napiši nam još štogod ! :Smile: )

----------


## rosmari36

BOk !Meni se čini da t grace više nije član one organizacije !Evo njihovog odgovora od jučer :
Effective December 2, 2009, Grace Pruitt is no longer with Hope Adoption Agency. Your e-mail has been forwarded to the general email account.

----------


## gupi51

Sad ovo čitam i topim se. Kompas želim vam puno, puno sreće. Curica je prekrasna.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kompas

Bok curke! Imate pravo Grace više ne radi u Hopu ali će vam mail proslijediti Lauri pa će vam se odgovoiti. Spremite se na dug i težak proces ali samo hrabro. Ak sam mogla ja možete i vi. Od prvog kontakta s agencijom do dolaska u Zg trebalo nam je godina. Na njihovim stranicama imate cijene pa se možete orijentirati. Vrijeme koje ćete trebati provesti u Addisu je 3-4 tjedna. Imaju i Hilton i Sheraton tak da imate gdje biti. Njihovi mali hoteli su jako nesigurni pa ne bih preporučila ali...

----------


## Shiny

Kompas,
jesi dobila moj pp?

Malo me zbunjuje ovaj novi sistem na forumu...

----------


## Glossy

*Kompas* imam pitanje, trebali li biti u braku za posvojenje djeteta iz Etiopije? MD i ja smo u vanbračnoj zajednici 6 godina i ne znam da li se to računa. Kad smo prije mjesec dana bili na razgovoru u CZSS Medvešćak, soc. radnica je rekla da smo jedini par u RH koji nije oženjen i da se javimo kad se oženimo. Namjeravamo se oženiti do ljeta, ali ako nema takvih zapreka u drugim zemljama, rado bismo što prije ušli u postupak jer nam doista nije bitno od kuda je dijete  :Smile:

----------


## sandraks

draga kompas, vaša priča je divna! skoro je nevjerojatno da posvojenje može teći tim tempom...bravo i za tvoju upornost da nađeš tu sretnu agenciju....kolko sam skužila - bez njih nema pomoći....no, u svakom slučaju, čestitam od srca! malena hančica je preslatka, tako bih ju rado samo "stisla"  :Smile:  tak mi je draga...uživajte u svojoj dječici!

----------


## Kompas

Ovak, nisam sigurna za ovo s vanbračnom zajednicom. Dijete može posvojiti ili žena sama ili u braku. Ali treba provjeriti...nemojte me držati za riječ. Nisam dobila pp pa probaj opet.

----------


## nina1

prekrasna priča  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Glossy 
U RH po zakonu se može posvojiti i ako si u izvanbračnoj zajdnici, ali samo jedan od partnera. U praksi je to gotovo nemoguće, jer čeka puno parova pa to što nisi u braku otežava put d djeteta. Iak to što vas je u centru otprašila i rekla da se vjenčate nije baš profesionalno, mi smo krenuli u obradu nevjenčani ali smo zakazali datum kod matičara i u toku obrade samo priložili vjenčani list jer nismo htjeli gubiti vrijeme i čekati da vjenčanje prođe, p obrada, kod posvojenja je ionako previše čekanja uključeno. 

Zato, ako ste sigurni u svoju odluku, onda podnesite molbu i recite da ste zakazali datum vjenčanja, obrada se često ionako oduži na više od dva mjeseca predviđena zakonom.

----------


## laumi

*Kompas*, čestitam na predivnoj novoj članici vaše obitelji! Curici želim puno zdravlja! Nadam se da će više posvojitelja slijediti vaš primjer.

----------


## Shiny

> Nisam dobila pp pa probaj opet.


 Poslala!

----------


## cvjetic22

> Pa čitam sve ovo i nemogu da vjerujem, tko želi maloga peruvijanca ili peruvijanku ja ću mu pomoći ali mu neće trebati sav taj novac, preko misionara jedino mu treba novac za put i papire oko 4000 eura


dobar dan diba!
nadam se da preko vas mogu još uvijek doći do informacija oko usvajanja djeteta iz perua.pokušala sam googlati vašu prijateljicu iz petrinje ali nisam uspjela naći kotntakt, iako sam vidjela slike njezine dječice.možete li me uputiti na nju kako bih pokušala slijediti njen svijetli primjer?unaprijed sam vam jako zahvalna

----------


## Shiny

> Nisam dobila pp pa probaj opet.


 Poslala!

----------


## rosmari36

*Hello,*

*Grace Pruitt is no longer with Hope Adoption Agency.  My name is Laurie, I’m the office manager and will be assisting you with the adoption process.*

*The fees are payable as follows:*

*            $390 with the application (non-refundable)*
*            $3,000 when you submit your dossier*
*            $6,000 when you accept a referral* 
*            Remaining balance is due once court is approved and before travel. * 

*The process from start to finish is approximately one year.*

*If you have more questions, please contact me.*


*Laurie Eisenmann
Office Manager
Hope Adoption Agency
9369 Olive Blvd., Ste. 200
Olivette, MO  63132
314-997-3200
**leisenmann@hopeadoptionagency.org*

----------


## Glossy

> Glossy 
> U RH po zakonu se može posvojiti i ako si u izvanbračnoj zajdnici, ali samo jedan od partnera. U praksi je to gotovo nemoguće, jer čeka puno parova pa to što nisi u braku otežava put d djeteta. Iak to što vas je u centru otprašila i rekla da se vjenčate nije baš profesionalno, mi smo krenuli u obradu nevjenčani ali smo zakazali datum kod matičara i u toku obrade samo priložili vjenčani list jer nismo htjeli gubiti vrijeme i čekati da vjenčanje prođe, p obrada, kod posvojenja je ionako previše čekanja uključeno. 
> 
> Zato, ako ste sigurni u svoju odluku, onda podnesite molbu i recite da ste zakazali datum vjenčanja, obrada se često ionako oduži na više od dva mjeseca predviđena zakonom.


Vidiš ti to  :Shock:  Objasnila nam je da možemo posebno (svako za sebe) pokrenuti postupak, a kad se vjenčamo i ako želimo posvojiti kao par tada se ti prethodni postupci poništavaju i pokrećemo postupak od početka. Navela je da sve još dodatno komplicira činjenica da sam ja prijavljena na različitu adresu od mojeg partnera pa ne pripadamo istom CZSS. Tako da smo morali predati zahtjev za prekidanje postupka dok se ne vjenčamo. Nije nam ponudila opciju da kenemo u obradu nevjenčani te naknadno priložimo vjenčani list.
U svakom slučaju, hvala na informaciji. :Smile:

----------


## Kompas

Shiny, nije niš stiglo. Ajd vidi što je po srijedi. Žao mi je ak me trebaš a nemožeš do mene...

----------


## Kompas

Shiny, došla poruka i odgovorila sam ti na pp.

----------


## leptiric_zg

Sinoćnjim prilogom na TV-u prijateljica bi jaaaaaaaako htjela posvojiti dijete s Haitija. 

Molim vas, da li mi netko može bilo sta reci o tome, usmjeriti nas negdje?
Bojim se, da ovih agencija što vi spominjete trenutno nema tamo. 
Imate kakvu ideju od kuda krenuti?

----------


## Kompas

Leptiric_zg, moraju biti agencije koje posreduju i na Haitiju jer su se od tamo djeca posvajala i prije. Samo potražite na usa goverment adoption

----------


## eva71

Znam da se francuski govori manje nego engleski, no ovo je adresa francuskog drzavnog centra za adopciju s listom zemalja potpisnica Haaga i aktualnim infomacijama o svakoj pojedinoj zemlji (broj i starost djece za posvojenje, te nacionalna politika prema stranim posvojiteljima - u nekim zemljama se ne moze ni poslati zahtjev, a u mnogima samo starija ili bolesna djeca idu na internacionalno posvjanje). Dosta je pregledno i redovno aktualiziraju stanje. 

http://www.agence-adoption.fr/home/s...icle185&bloc=4

----------


## cvjetic22

hvala ti puno rosmari36!
primljeno na znanje, vidi se da sam još tu nova pa nasjela.tebi želim puno sreće pri ostvarenju cilja.svaka mama kojoj ovo uspije daje motivaciju ostalima.ja sam isto sama ali imam i svoje dijete pa si mislim da bi rado još jedno. malena je potresena snimkama s haitija i isto jako želi da nekome pomognemo. razmišljala sam o udomljavanju ali mislim da bi mojoj maloj emotivki puklo srce da nam netko uzme natrag tako dugo željenog bracu ili seku.sretno svima!

----------


## Kompas

Bok curke! Kak ide? Jeste kontaktirale onu agenciju preko koje sam ja išla? Jel netko već predao papire?

----------


## *Ana

I ja bi imala puno pitanja oko posvajanja s Etiopije. Imam dvoje djece, oboje su osvojeni, jedan iz Slovenije a drugi iz Rusije. Pa pošto ne možem slat PP jer e ovo moj prvi post ( a Rodu čitam siše godina) nadam se Kompas, da ču nekim kontaktom doči do vas. Imam puno pitanja, ko je mi nadam se možete vi dati iz prve ruke. 
Koji papiri su potrebni?
Dali moraju biti uvjereni i međunarodno apostilirani?
Na koji jezik se prave prevodi? 
Kamo se šalje sve papire?
Dali ste morali što uređivati na ambasadi? Koji?
Kako se plati i kada?
Dali vas ko sačeka tamo kad dođete u etiopiju?
Dali ste imali tamo sudskog tolmača? Na kojem jeziku?
Kde ste stanovali?  Kako ste se snašli sa transportom tamo?
Kako dugo ste boravili tamo prvi i drugi put?

Nadam se da nisam prebiše nadležna  i izvinite ako nešto nisam napisala u pravo na vašom jeziku! 
Puno pozdrava vama i vašoj obitelji!

Ana

----------


## Kompas

Draga Ana! Prema pitanjima koja postavljate vidim da imate iskustva u stranim posvojenjima.U prijašnjim postovima pisala sam o kontaktima i nekim promjenama koje su bile u agenciji pa potražite da se ne ponavljam. Agencija sada ima Hašku akreditaciju tako da ne znam da li su i dalje u mogućnosti pomagati stranim državljanima ali probajte. Dokumenata je puno ali to će vam oni poslati popis jer iskreno, i ne sjećam se svih. Najvažniji vam je dokument rješenje oc centra za soc. skrb. Dokumenti trebaju biti u potpunoj legalizaciji (dakle, sudski tumač, općinski sud, minist. ravosuđa, MVP, ambasada).Dokumente prevodite na engleski a kada ih pošaljete u Etiopiju tamo će ih prevesti na amaric.Bila sam u Etiopiji mjesec dana i bila sam u Hiltonu (strašno skupo). Imaju oni i neke manje hotele ali zbog sigurnosnih razloga ne bi nikako preporučila. Mene je na aerodromu dočekao vozač iz hotela jer sam tako dogovorila a to bi vama preporučila ponovo iz sigurnosnih razloga. Nije baš Europa...Za transport po gradu ćete angažirati vozača što vam je otprilike 30 dolara dnevno. Na sudu je s vama odvjetnik a cijeli se proces odvija na amaric. Kada posvojenje bude završeno ukoliko nemate ambasadu u Addisu (ne znam odakle ste) MORAT ĆETE PUTOVATI U NAJBLIŽU DA POKUPITE VIZU ZA DIJETE I TRAŽITI NAJBLIŽU AMBASADU DRŽAVE PREKO KOJE ĆETE PUTOVATI DA DOBIJETE TRANZITNU VIZU. jA SAM IŠLA PREKO Istambula tako da sam tranitnu dobila u Adisu a letila sam u Kairo po našu i zatim se vratila u Adis po dijete.Moram vas upozorti da postoji velika mogućnost da vas prvi pa čak i drugi puta vrate bez djetea jer vam sud neće odobriti posvojenje. To naravno nema veze s vama neko s njihovim ne znam kako bi uopće nazvalata pravila( mislim znam, ali ipak je ovo javni forum...). Isto morate znati da ta država uopće ne funkcionira i da iako vas naruče na saslušanje zatvore sud na tjedan ili dva , što se i meni dogodilo. Sve je to jako komplicirano ali ako sam mogla ja svima kažem, možete i vi. Želim vam puno sreće i nadam se da sam od pomoći! Ako vam mogu pomoći slobodno mi pošaljite pp pa se mložemo i čuti!!

----------


## *Ana

Draga Kompas, 

drago mi je da ste se javili, mi smo prije 8 meseci završili sa drugim posvojenjem. Tako da se sada samo razpitujemo o mogučnosti još jednog posvojenja. 
Nadam se da se čujemo još, puno vam hvala za sve info. 
MM i ja dogovorili smo da čemo posvojiti još jedno djete u roku 2-3 godina. 
Hvala vam puno
Ana

----------


## *Ana

Kompas, slala molbu na Hope, a sada čekam odgovor, pa ako saznam neke nove stvari javim se!

Ana

----------


## Kompas

Želim vam sreću u novom posvojenju i puno zdravlja i veselja vašoj dječici!!!

----------


## Glossy

Draga Kompas, evo imamo novije informacije. Prošli četvrtak smo poslali molbu Hope-u i odgovorili su odmah sljedeći dan. Rekli su da je g. Shimeliss Demissie sljedeći mjesec u Etiopiji te su nam dali njegov broj da mu se javimo. Malo ga je bilo teže dobiti i danas smo ga napokon dobili. Bio je srdačan te nam je objasnio da više ne možemo posvojiti preko Hopa jer nismo američki državljani već samo direktno te da će nam on pomoći. Poslao nam je prijavnicu i popis dokumenata koje trebamo prikupiti i poslati. Objasnio je proceduru koju ste i vi u prijašnjim postovima objasnili. Sad nam preostaje skupiti dokumetnaciju i krenuti. Držite fige  :Smile:

----------


## *Ana

Puno sreče i obavestite kako vam ide!

----------


## Kompas

Glossy, puno srece!!!

----------


## titimita

Evo da pitam ovdje, može li me netko ukratko uputiti u proces posvojenja djeteta iz USA?

----------


## Kompas

Titimita, javite se Lil Snee na adopt.link. Ona radi sa trudnim djevojkama iz USA tako da mozete posvojiti novorodenu bebu.

----------


## titimita

Hvala Kompas. nisam trenutno u Americi, ali spremamo se na život tamo, pa me više zanimalo koja je dokumentacija potrebna, kome se sve trebam u Hrvatskoj obratiti prije nego odemo. Htjela bih riješiti što je moguće više papirologije dok smo još tu, a ne kad dođemo tamo da molim mame i tete da idu ovamo i onamo, a i ne znam kako će to biti moguće... Nećemo moći ići često u Hrvatsku pa bih se htjela oboružati papirima...  Također, posvojili bi starije dijete, pa ne znam mogu li pitati Lil snee u vezi toga? Znate li možda..?

----------


## Kompas

Ona vam može sigurno pomoći oko posvojenja a što se tiče papirologije vaša situacija je malo komplicirana tako da vam ne mogu pomoći ali iz iskustva sa stranim posvojenjima mislim da nećete imati većih problema. Najbolje je da pitate nji ili se javite Randy Barlow. On je soc. radnik američki ali radi u Njemačkoj i pomaže oko home study i ostalih dokumenata pa ga kontaktirajte barem za savjet. Više nemam njegov kontakt ali ukucajte u google, naći ćete sigurno!

----------


## titimita

Hvala puno Kompas!  :Smile:

----------


## Glossy

*Kompas* jeste li vi home study radili u RH, u našem CZSS ili vam je pomogao gore navedeni Randy Barlow? 
Pitam jer smo prošli tjedan poslali prijavu Hope-u, a oni su nam jučer odgovorili da će nam poslati opis - što sve treba home study sadržavati. 
Zanima me jer mi još nismo prošli obradu u našem CZSS...

----------


## Glossy

> Puno sreče i obavestite kako vam ide!


**Ana,* poslala sam vam pp.
 :Smile:

----------


## *Ana

I ja tebi :Yes: 




> **Ana,* poslala sam vam pp.

----------


## Glossy

**Ana* imam novosti pa sam ti poslala pp.

----------


## juliette

Sretno cure...lijepo je čitati kako ste hrabre i kako se borite za svoje snove. Ovo mi je jako dragi kutak foruma. Nadam se da će osim Hane biti još pozivnih primjera posvajanja.

----------


## *Ana

> **Ana* imam novosti pa sam ti poslala pp.


I ja tebi! javi se

----------


## eva71

Ovo je sad malo bez uvoda, ali jel netko posvojio nedavno u Makedoniji?

----------


## Kompas

Bok curke! vidim da je na ovom podforumu malo zatišje. Imali kakvih novosti od cura koje su krenule mojim stopama? Ukoliko vas zanimaju neke druge mogućnosti osim Etiopije, javite mi se na pp pa ćemo detaljnije. Pozdrav i puno sreće!

----------


## rosmari36

Bok ! Dali je netko vec posvojio ili je u postupku posvojenja iz Konga preko naše agencije

----------


## lola3

drage cure, molila bih vas da mi se javi na pm neka od vas kojoj je uspjelo posvajanje. Radila bi lijepu priču o tome u novom magazinu.Da pomognemo drugima koji iščekuju svoje djetešce. Pozdrav

----------


## tanja75

Dal je ta naša agencija  specijalizirana samo za Kongo ili se preko njih može dogovoriti i posvajanje iz istočne Europe?

----------


## Bliss

Da, specijalizirana je samo za Kongo.

Nadajmo se da će se otvoriti još takvih agencija koje bi radile s još nekim drugim zemljama.
U ovoj zemlji sve ide tako sporo... :Sad:

----------


## dagnja

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam na forumu iako vas čitam već duže vrijeme. Vidim da je moguće posvojiti dijete iz Hrvatske ako je osoba stranac, ali me zanima je li netko to konkretno prošao, tj. je li posvojio dijete ako je jedan od supružnika bio stranac i što je sve bilo potrebno i koliko dugo je trajalo. Mi razmišljamo o posvojenju, mm nije Hrvat, ja jesam. Već nekoliko godina ne živimo u Hrvatskoj pa ne znam kako bi to konkretno kod nas bilo. Mm ne govori hrvatski i pitam se gdje bi morao obaviti obradu, testove, intervju...Ako ima itko tko zna nešto više o tome i voljan je podijeliti svoje iskustvo, bit ću zahvalna.

----------


## mimi81

Evo jedan lijepi članak

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Pril...1/Default.aspx

----------


## pujica

> Pozdrav svima! Nova sam na forumu iako vas čitam već duže vrijeme. Vidim da je moguće posvojiti dijete iz Hrvatske ako je osoba stranac, ali me zanima je li netko to konkretno prošao, tj. je li posvojio dijete ako je jedan od supružnika bio stranac i što je sve bilo potrebno i koliko dugo je trajalo. Mi razmišljamo o posvojenju, mm nije Hrvat, ja jesam. Već nekoliko godina ne živimo u Hrvatskoj pa ne znam kako bi to konkretno kod nas bilo. Mm ne govori hrvatski i pitam se gdje bi morao obaviti obradu, testove, intervju...Ako ima itko tko zna nešto više o tome i voljan je podijeliti svoje iskustvo, bit ću zahvalna.


dagnja, ti u Hr prema sadašnjim zakonima možeš posvojiti jedino kao samohrana majka, a onda se u zemlji tvog muža mora provesti postupak priznavanja riješenja o posvojenju kako i se on mogao i ovdje u djetetove dokumente upisati kao otac. cijeli je postupak dosta kompliciran, ako ti treba detljniji info javi se privatnom porukom

----------


## zvončica

Upit za članicu koja vodi agenciju: Da li se za posvajanje preko agencije priznaje obrada CZSS koja je prethodno obavljena pri posvojenju djeteta ( stara 6 godina) ili je potrebno ponovno ići u proceduru. Ukoliko se odlučimo koliko traje procedura ( otprilike ) i koliki su financijski izdatci?  Koliko ste posvojenja u Hrvatskoj odradili iz Konga?

----------


## sati

Bok curke.
Da se malo uključim u raspravu nakon nekoliko mjeseci zatišja. 
Pošto nakon 1,5 g nema pomaka u posvojenju u RH, raspitujem se o opcijama međunarodnog posvojenja. Kako suprug (sad mi je i zvanično suprug na papiru, mislili smo da će to ipak pomoći kod nazivanja centara i njihovih neprestanih usporedba izvanbračne i bračne zajednice) i ja nemamo predrasude kod boje kože i drugih nekih "sitnica" raspitujem se o posvojenju iz neke druge države ili kontinenta. 
Da li je netko probao kontaktirati ministarstvo u Makedoniji ili mi bi bilo bolje kontaktirati njihovo veleposlanstvo? Molim savjet, svaka sugestija je dobrodošla. (kopala sam po netu da kod njih nije moguće koristiti usluge agencija, već se potencijalan posvojitelj sam predstavlja, neke cijene i troškovi posvojenja do kojih sam došla su nekih 5000-6000€).
Zanima me i posvojenje iz Etiopije, Konga, Perua, Turske, Rumunjske, Bugarske ili već. Ako neko ima savjet molim pomoć.
Da li netko zna koliko su otprilike troškovi kod posvojenja iz Konga (moja-obitelj).
Možda malo ružno zvuči da se raspitujem toliko oko troškova, ali raspolažem određenom svotom koju na žalost ne mogu povećati koliko god bi ja to htjela.
Nadam se da će pomoći i to konačno potpisnici haške konvencije.

Kompas toplo čestitam na preslatkoj curici.

Pozdrav,

----------


## lexy

Pozdrav svima,
i mene zanimaju odgovori na ista pitanja iz zadnja dva posta. Ima li koga da nam može odgovoriti bar na neka od njih?
Najradije bi posvojili u HR, ali ako ne ide, probali bismo i izvan zemlje. Imam puno pitanja, ali ne znam odakle da krenem tražiti odgovore na njih. Postoje li kakve agencije, osim ove naše, kod nas koje se bave s tim, ili da krenem od svoje socijalne radnice, ili... ???

----------


## Bliss

Kod međunarodnog posvajanje treba, dakle, prvo provjeriti je li zemlja potpisnica Haške konvencije o zaštiti djece i suradnji u vezi s međudržavnim posvojenjem. Velika većina zemalja je, a kako mi nismo onda mi iz tih država ne možemo posvajati dok RH također ne postane potpisnica (navodno je to u procesu izrade).
Evo link američke stranice za međunarodna posvajanja pa možete provjeriti bar neke info o zemlji koja vas interesira: http://adoption.state.gov/

Samo posvojenje ne košta, ali odvjetnici, prevoditelji, put, boravak u toj zemlji i sl. košta. Kako kod nas osim ovog jednog primjera s posvajanjem iz Etiopije nema drugih iskustava onda teško možemo znati. Amerikanci, ovisno o zemlji iz koje se posvaja, uglavnom spominju svote od 10 000-40 000 dolara za ukupne troškove oko procesa posvajanja, ali nisam sigurna da to vrijedi i za nas. Za Kongo pošaljite upit u našu agenciju.

Mislim da je važno reći da kad nađete zemlju koja ima uvjete koji vam odgovaraju da se dobro o svemu informirate- znači ne samo dobrim već i lošim stranama posvajanja iz te zemlje. To vam nigdje neće pisati na jednom mjestu zato treba kopati po internetu-svi su odgovori tamo. Npr. Kongo kao uvijet ima minimalno 5 godina braka za one koji su u braku pa to neke može odbiti, tu ćete informaciju lako naći, ali npr. zdravstveno izvješće o djetetu koje usvajate se jako razlikuje od zemlje do zemlje. Negdje imaju vjerodostojna izvješća, a negdje će čak zatajiti probleme. Recimo googlajte Reactive Attachment Disorder (RAD) ili Fetal Alcohol Sindrom. Ima zemalja gdje tog ima poprilično i sve više se o tome piše odnedavno, a ima zemalja gdje tog skoro uopće nema pa odvagnite sami za sebe kako stojite s time. Eto, postoje strani blogovi roditelja koji su usvajali iz neke zemlje i treba i njih malo proći, tu se dosta toga sazna.  

Mi nemamo agencije, osim ove za Kongo. Možda neka strana agencija može voditi vaš slučaj ili bar pomoći u nekim stvarima. Uglavnom kopati po internetu, slati mailove u strane agencije pa pitati što vas već zanima, a mislim da ima netko na forumu iz Slovenije ko je posvojio iz Rusije pa eto...

Sretno! Sigurno se nešto može!

----------


## barny

Pozdrav svima
inače vas samo čitam ali sam se registrirala jer mi je
ova tema interesantna s obzirom da sam u procesu posvojenja
djeteta iz Afrike, pa ako nekog zanimaju informacije o postupku
javite se u inbox :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lexy

Hvala Bliss na odgovoru!  :Smile: 
Mislim da ćemo se ipak odlučiti za našu agenciju. Što je sigurno, sigurno je! Bojim se jedino da nas od cijele te priče mogu odbiti samo troškovi cijelog tog procesa. A vidjet ćemo, pa kad se odlučimo javim se s našim iskustvima.

----------


## čokolada

> Pozdrav svima
> inače vas samo čitam ali sam se registrirala jer mi je
> ova tema interesantna s obzirom da sam u procesu posvojenja
> djeteta iz Afrike, pa ako nekog zanimaju informacije o postupku
> javite se u inbox


Barni, dobrodošla!
Opcija slanja i primanja privatnih poruka aktivirat će ti se nakon što napišeš koji koji post  :Smile: . Vjerujem da bi mnoge zanimala tvoja iskustva pa, ako želiš, podijeli ih i ovdje na forumu. Ako ne, napiši ovdje neku "neutralnu" e-mail adresu na koju ti zainteresirani mogu pisati.

----------


## barny

ako posvajaš dijete iz Konga svakako računaj da ti treba oko 100 tisuća kuna a možda i malo više,

----------


## Bliss

Barny baš je lijepo čuti da još netko ide u međunarodno posvajanje.  :Very Happy: 
Ako nije neka tajna, jel se može znati jel posvajate iz Konga preko naše agencije ili iz koje druge afričke zemlje?

Lexy, nadam se da ćete uspjeti naći rješenje u vezi novaca. Sretno! Na kraju se sve isplati!  :Smile:

----------


## barny

> Barny baš je lijepo čuti da još netko ide u međunarodno posvajanje. 
> Ako nije neka tajna, jel se može znati jel posvajate iz Konga preko naše agencije ili iz koje druge afričke zemlje?
> 
> Lexy, nadam se da ćete uspjeti naći rješenje u vezi novaca. Sretno! Na kraju se sve isplati!



nije tajna, posvajamo iz Konga preko naše agencije i mogu
reči da se puno lakše i brže odvija proces nego da smo posvajali u Hrvatskoj, za agenciju
imam samo riječi hvale, brzi su i ljubazni, pošto smo skupili svu dokumentaciju sada nam preostaje
samo čekati a to je najteži dio  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## lexy

Barny, ajme tek sam sada vidjela tvoj post! Baš mi je drago da si se javila! Sad ćemo moći izmjenjivati iskustva i informacije. 
Ako ti nije problem, napiši u kojoj ste fazi posvojenja i što ste do sada poduzeli. Voljela bih znati što me čeka u skoro vrijeme, ako krenemo u to (a ja se iskreno nadam da hoćemo).

Hvala Bliss na željama! Volja je tu, želja već odavno, jedino da nam se i financije nekako poklope.

----------


## barny

> Barny, ajme tek sam sada vidjela tvoj post! Baš mi je drago da si se javila! Sad ćemo moći izmjenjivati iskustva i informacije. 
> Ako ti nije problem, napiši u kojoj ste fazi posvojenja i što ste do sada poduzeli. Voljela bih znati što me čeka u skoro vrijeme, ako krenemo u to (a ja se iskreno nadam da hoćemo).
> 
> Hvala Bliss na željama! Volja je tu, želja već odavno, jedino da nam se i financije nekako poklope.



mi smo sada pri završetku sa papirologijom, tj. ostala je još ambasada i 
onda šaljem papire i čekam  :Cool: ,

----------


## mostarka86

pozdrav formuašice...
 imam jedno pitanje...
da li je potrebno ići u Kongo po bebu ili se to može nekako drugačije izvesti, jer sam nešto slično čitala? pretpostavljam da bi to donekle nizilo troškove, jer ne bi morali plaćati kartu, ni hotele...
izvinite što sam direktna sa ovim pitanjima oko cijene, ali to je jedino sto nas sprijecava u naumu da posvojim bebu iz Konga...znaci, troskovi sa odlaskom u kongo bi bili oko 100 000 kn?

----------


## barny

> pozdrav formuašice...
>  imam jedno pitanje...
> da li je potrebno ići u Kongo po bebu ili se to može nekako drugačije izvesti, jer sam nešto slično čitala? pretpostavljam da bi to donekle nizilo troškove, jer ne bi morali plaćati kartu, ni hotele...
> izvinite što sam direktna sa ovim pitanjima oko cijene, ali to je jedino sto nas sprijecava u naumu da posvojim bebu iz Konga...znaci, troskovi sa odlaskom u kongo bi bili oko 100 000 kn?


dijete vam dovodi voditeljica agencije i to je uračunato u 100 tisuća, ako baš želile možete i vi ići u sa njom ali se cijena povečava za avio karte i smještaj...znači bez obzira što
vi neidete u Kongo to je ta cijena tj. cijena birokracije

----------


## lexy

Meni tek predstoji razgovor u agenciji, ali koliko sam razumjela iz novinskog članka, ali i na stranici agencije, da zbog nesigurnosti mi ne trebamo ići tamo. Nas tamo zastupa odvjetnik koji je državljanin DR Kongo, a po dijete ide vlasnica agencije. 
Danas sam malo kopala po netu i šokirala se koliko su zapravo skupe avionske karte. Jedna karta s 2,3 presjedanja stoji oko 11 000 kuna, a s jednim presjedanjem u Parizu čak i preko 30 000 kuna. 
Ne znam, treba razgovarati direktno s agencijom i onda ćemo znati. 
Drago mi je da ima još zainteresiranih za posvajanje iz Afrike!

----------


## lexy

> mi smo sada pri završetku sa papirologijom, tj. ostala je još ambasada i 
> onda šaljem papire i čekam ,


Barny, ambasada DR Konga ili..? Zašto ti treba ambasada?

----------


## barny

> Barny, ambasada DR Konga ili..? Zašto ti treba ambasada?


kada se svi papiri nabave, prevedu i ovjere zadnja ovjera je u ambasadi (Kongo) u Beogradu tek tada
se šalju u Kongo.

----------


## mostarka86

*lexy* hvala ti na brzom odgovoru...već sam kliknula stotinu puta da vidim jel iko odg :Smile: 
i ja sam danas gledala karte, prestrašne su...
pošto si ti već u dobra doba sa svim tim, mogu li te pitati, ovako javno, pošto nemam pp, da li se odmah cijeli taj iznos mora odjednom uplatiti, ili se to kroz pola godine razvuče, u suštini, dokle si ti došla sa svim tim, šta si već završila...
mi smo zagrizli za ovu ideju strašno jako, ali nas lova (ako treba ovoliko koliko sam pročitala) malo zeza...

unaprijed hvala na odgovorima, drago mi je da postoje ljudi koji su kao i mi bez predrasuda i sa puno ljubavi i duši  :Kiss: **

----------


## barny

> *lexy* hvala ti na brzom odgovoru...već sam kliknula stotinu puta da vidim jel iko odg
> i ja sam danas gledala karte, prestrašne su...
> pošto si ti već u dobra doba sa svim tim, mogu li te pitati, ovako javno, pošto nemam pp, da li se odmah cijeli taj iznos mora odjednom uplatiti, ili se to kroz pola godine razvuče, u suštini, dokle si ti došla sa svim tim, šta si već završila...
> mi smo zagrizli za ovu ideju strašno jako, ali nas lova (ako treba ovoliko koliko sam pročitala) malo zeza...
> 
> unaprijed hvala na odgovorima, drago mi je da postoje ljudi koji su kao i mi bez predrasuda i sa puno ljubavi i duši **


pošto sam nova i moram čekati odobrenje administratora, moji odogvori kasne a več sam odogvorila da se ne treba ići u Kongo već
dijete dovodi voditeljica agencije ako baš želiš možeš ići s njom ali to ne ulazi u ovu cijenu od 100 tisuća već plačaš posebno svoju kartu i smještaj...kad kažem cijenu ne znam kako to drugačije nazvati jer ti u principu plačaš razno razne ovjere tj.papirologiju i odvjetnika koji vodi tvoj slučaj. Na žalost oko 70 do 80 tisuća moraš potrošiti odmah jer primjera radi opčinski sud ili ministrastvo ti biljege ne daje na rate. 

Nadam se da sam pomogla ako te još šta zanima slobodno pitaj.

----------


## mostarka86

> pošto sam nova i moram čekati odobrenje administratora, moji odogvori kasne a več sam odogvorila da se ne treba ići u Kongo već
> dijete dovodi voditeljica agencije ako baš želiš možeš ići s njom ali to ne ulazi u ovu cijenu od 100 tisuća već plačaš posebno svoju kartu i smještaj...kad kažem cijenu ne znam kako to drugačije nazvati jer ti u principu plačaš razno razne ovjere tj.papirologiju i odvjetnika koji vodi tvoj slučaj. Na žalost oko 70 do 80 tisuća moraš potrošiti odmah jer primjera radi opčinski sud ili ministrastvo ti biljege ne daje na rate. 
> 
> Nadam se da sam pomogla ako te još šta zanima slobodno pitaj.


barny, hvala ti na odgovoru, puno, i meni kasne poruke, a pp ne mogu ni aktivirati još, jer sam nova.
uglavnom, ogromnu želju imamo za bebicom iz konga, ali nemamo te novce. 
malo sam razočarana, ali šta ću, idemo dalje.
čuvam vam fige da što prije dobijete svoju bebicu, i da uživate u njoj  :Kiss:

----------


## Dasha01

Moja djeca su posvojena iz Ukrajine i ukoliko nekoga zanima vise informacija, slobodno me pitajte.  Mi zivimo u USA i morali smo uz homestudy, immigration approvals etc obaviti jako puno papirologije kako za americku, tako i za ukajinsku stranu (mislim da se radi o 33 dokumenta, tzv dossier).  Ukrajina vise ne dozvoljava da se djeca mladja od 5 godina usvoje izvan Ukrajine (osim s posebnim potrebama) i samo bracni parovi mogu usvojiti.  Nije potrebna agencija za usvajanje, nego sve moze obaviti Ukrajinski "facilitator".

----------


## ivanas

Kad smo mi kretali u posvajanje, razmišljali smo i o opciji inozemstvo ako se oduzi u Hrvatskoj. Postoji li način da vam prijatelji i rodbina pomognu skupiti dio novca, to je jedina stvar u životu( i ne daj Bože da mi je zdravlje djeteta ozbiljno ugroženo) za koju bi se posudila pitati prijatelje i rodbinu da doniraju manje iznose koliko tko može i/Ili posude neke malo veće iznose pa im vraćate na rade, ili nadete još honorarni posao pa godinu dana pokušate vidjeti koliko možete zaraditi i uštedjeti, za tako veliki cilj svašta se isplati pokušati.

----------


## barny

curke zanima me da li je koja već bila na razgovoru u agenciji i dal ste zadovoljni, nadam se da nisam  
jedina koja sam u procesu valjda ima još netko u procesu da možemo izmjenjivati iskustva  :Very Happy:

----------


## lexy

Bila sam u agenciji. Sve je otprilike onako kako sam i očekivala, osim jedne pojedinosti (medicinske naravi) čiji rizik ne možemo prihvatiti, ni uz najbolju volju. Sve ostalo je prihvatljivo, pa čak i cijena, i cijeli taj postupak, i papirologija... 
Cijeli sam tjedan lebdjela u oblacima, a sad sam opet kao da me netko polio kantom ledene vode... Šah-mat pozicija!

Barny, kad ti se otvori mogućnost pp-a, pišem ti!

----------


## barny

> Bila sam u agenciji. Sve je otprilike onako kako sam i očekivala, osim jedne pojedinosti (medicinske naravi) čiji rizik ne možemo prihvatiti, ni uz najbolju volju. Sve ostalo je prihvatljivo, pa čak i cijena, i cijeli taj postupak, i papirologija... 
> Cijeli sam tjedan lebdjela u oblacima, a sad sam opet kao da me netko polio kantom ledene vode... Šah-mat pozicija!
> 
> Barny, kad ti se otvori mogućnost pp-a, pišem ti!



baš mi je žao, jer mi smo dobili zdravo dijete tako da ne razumijem u čemu je 
problem, pošto možete odbiti ako ne želite bolesno dijete.
Još nemam mogučnost poruka javim kada bude dostupno

----------


## pijesak

Barny, u istom smo procesu!! Kako da dođem do tebe?

----------


## lexy

> baš mi je žao, jer mi smo dobili zdravo dijete tako da ne razumijem u čemu je 
> problem, pošto možete odbiti ako ne želite bolesno dijete.
> Još nemam mogučnost poruka javim kada bude dostupno


Test na HIV nije pouzdan do djetetove dobi od 18 mjeseci. Može biti i lažno pozitivan, ali i lažno negativan. Jedino ako posvajaš starije dijete, možeš biti sigurniji u nalaz.

----------


## barny

> Test na HIV nije pouzdan do djetetove dobi od 18 mjeseci. Može biti i lažno pozitivan, ali i lažno negativan. Jedino ako posvajaš starije dijete, možeš biti sigurniji u nalaz.


da da tako je,upravo radi toga mi smo se odlučili za dijete starije od 18 mjeseci

----------


## pijesak

Barny, vidiš moju poruku?

----------


## barny

> Barny, vidiš moju poruku?


pijesak nema tvoje poruke, pp konačno dostupan pošalji ponovo

----------


## pijesak

neznam gdje je pp a ni ja ih još nemam- evo ti moja mail adresa (šifrirana) m7040157@efst.hr

----------


## pijesak

evo nažalost mail koji sam dala više nije u funkciji  :Sad:  ali evo drugi pa mi se barny javi  :Smile: 
covic_2006@yahoo.com

----------


## barny

> evo nažalost mail koji sam dala više nije u funkciji  ali evo drugi pa mi se barny javi 
> covic_2006@yahoo.com


poslala sam ti mail

----------


## lexy

Evo samo da se javim što se zbiva kod nas. Mi nekako ne možemo odustati od ideje usvajanja iz Konga i trenutno smo ipak u fazi razmatranja usvajanja i nešto starije bebe, dakle od godinu i pol kad je nalaz testa pouzdaniji nego kod novorođenčeta.
 Sad me muče i neke druge stvari kao npr. kako će dijete od 2 ili 2.5 godine koje već govori svoj jezik doći u sasvim novo okruženje gdje ne razumije ni riječi i hoće li mu se razviti govor na vrijeme i sve ostale razvojne faze koje idu uz govor i upoznavanje svijeta oko sebe. Uf, uf...brige i dileme. Sve mi se čini da će uslijediti ponovni razgovor u agenciji.

----------


## Noa2012

Pozdrav svima,

danas sam vidjela na pretraživaču link na ovu temu pa osjećam da se trebam javiti. Mi smo naime druga obitelj iz RH koja posvaja dijete iz Konga preko navedene agencije. Upravo sam im pošla pisati e mail. 15.4.2011 smo predali sve dokumente i aplicirali za posvojenje te platili pola ugovorenog iznosa. Prva ročišta su se odvijala jako brzo i već su nam krajem lipnja rješenja o posvojenju bila pravomoćna. Danas je 26.2. i naša djeca su još uvijek u Kongu jer još uvijek nemamo putovnice za njih. Prva obitelj koja posvaja iz Konga u RH je dobila putovnice pred 15 dana i imaju već našu vizu.... sve ok. Eto nama nekako ne ide, prvo su se papiri zagubili, pa je bilo ratno stanje, pa su se opet zagubili.... sad imamo obećanje dano pred 15 dana da ćemo ih dobiti za 3 - 4 tjedna. Mislim da je to sve problematično jer smo "pokusni kunići". Isto tako, obzirom da se razne institucije nalaze u raznim gradovima, pretpostavljamo da smo mi čekali da se "nakupi" zahtjeva pa da ne moraju samo zbog nas činiti trošak. Bilo kako bilo, mislim da smo mi o ova "prva posvojiteljska obitelj" probili led i da je agencija bogatija za naše iskustvo i sad zna kako se, šta i gdje radi. Mislim da druge obitelji neće prolaziti katarzu kroz koju smo mi prolazili i da će u roku od par mjeseci dobiti svoju djecu. Agentica se trudi, nitko joj to ne može osporiti, ali učinak nije zadovoljavajući barem u našem slučaju. Ne ovisi sve o njoj a i ona se nije baš raspitala kako se to radi prije nego što je krenula u proces, ili je pak imala krive ulazne podatke, tako da naša djeca dolaze od kolovoza prošle godine a još nemamo putovnice za njih. Ne želim vas obeshrabriti niti pak oskrnaviti ugled agencije, samo vam želim reći da smo se mi kao obitelj u svemu tome jako, jako naživcirali i još se živciramo i jedino nam je drago što je sad "utabana staza kojom se ide kroz proces" i da će agencija biti bogatija za naše iskustvo i moći sve brže odraditi za druge obitelji. Mislim da svi radimo plemenito djelo i da treba nastaviti tim putem. Sve u svemu, bez obzira na poteškoće kroz koje smo prolazili, ovo je fantastično rješenje za obitelji koje žele posvojiti djecu jer, bojim se, kod nas bi ta želja mogla ostati ne ispunjena.
Lijepi pozdrav svima

----------


## lexy

Noa2012, hvala ti na javljanju i dijeljenju svojih iskustava s nama, potencijalnim posvojiteljima iz Konga. Drago mi je da nas ima i mislim da će iz postupka u postupak biti sve lakše i brže prolaziti kroz tu papirologiju. Uvijek netko mora biti pionir u novim stvarima i krčiti put drugima. Svaka vam čast na tome!
Nadam se da ćete kroz par tjedana dobiti svoju djecu! 
Molimo te da nam se svakako javiš s novostima, pa će možda i drugi, potaknuti vašom pričom, krenuti u isto. 
Sretno vam bilo!

----------


## barny

> Pozdrav svima,
> 
> danas sam vidjela na pretraživaču link na ovu temu pa osjećam da se trebam javiti. Mi smo naime druga obitelj iz RH koja posvaja dijete iz Konga preko navedene agencije. Upravo sam im pošla pisati e mail. 15.4.2011 smo predali sve dokumente i aplicirali za posvojenje te platili pola ugovorenog iznosa. Prva ročišta su se odvijala jako brzo i već su nam krajem lipnja rješenja o posvojenju bila pravomoćna. Danas je 26.2. i naša djeca su još uvijek u Kongu jer još uvijek nemamo putovnice za njih. Prva obitelj koja posvaja iz Konga u RH je dobila putovnice pred 15 dana i imaju već našu vizu.... sve ok. Eto nama nekako ne ide, prvo su se papiri zagubili, pa je bilo ratno stanje, pa su se opet zagubili.... sad imamo obećanje dano pred 15 dana da ćemo ih dobiti za 3 - 4 tjedna. Mislim da je to sve problematično jer smo "pokusni kunići". Isto tako, obzirom da se razne institucije nalaze u raznim gradovima, pretpostavljamo da smo mi čekali da se "nakupi" zahtjeva pa da ne moraju samo zbog nas činiti trošak. Bilo kako bilo, mislim da smo mi o ova "prva posvojiteljska obitelj" probili led i da je agencija bogatija za naše iskustvo i sad zna kako se, šta i gdje radi. Mislim da druge obitelji neće prolaziti katarzu kroz koju smo mi prolazili i da će u roku od par mjeseci dobiti svoju djecu. Agentica se trudi, nitko joj to ne može osporiti, ali učinak nije zadovoljavajući barem u našem slučaju. Ne ovisi sve o njoj a i ona se nije baš raspitala kako se to radi prije nego što je krenula u proces, ili je pak imala krive ulazne podatke, tako da naša djeca dolaze od kolovoza prošle godine a još nemamo putovnice za njih. Ne želim vas obeshrabriti niti pak oskrnaviti ugled agencije, samo vam želim reći da smo se mi kao obitelj u svemu tome jako, jako naživcirali i još se živciramo i jedino nam je drago što je sad "utabana staza kojom se ide kroz proces" i da će agencija biti bogatija za naše iskustvo i moći sve brže odraditi za druge obitelji. Mislim da svi radimo plemenito djelo i da treba nastaviti tim putem. Sve u svemu, bez obzira na poteškoće kroz koje smo prolazili, ovo je fantastično rješenje za obitelji koje žele posvojiti djecu jer, bojim se, kod nas bi ta želja mogla ostati ne ispunjena.
> Lijepi pozdrav svima


Noa molim te da mi se javiš na mail barny3426@yahoo.com

----------


## čokolada

Cure, obzirom da smo se malo odmakli od pravila foruma, molim vas da ne spominjete imena jer reklamiranje, kao što znate, nije dozvoljeno.

Imali smo već na forumu vrlo neugodnih situacija u kojima su se javljale (i) psihički bolesne osobe predstavljajući se kao zastupnice pri međunarodnim posvajanjima. 
Starosjedioci će se sjetiti svojedobne navale "misionarki", jedna od njih povremeno novim čoporativnim profilima navrati i na ovaj Forum (želi posvojiti, ima dijete s celebralnom paralizom, misionari po svijetu, dadilja je u Italiji - cure koje prate i druge forume mogu je često "susresti")  pa svima savjetujem - oprez.

----------


## ivanas

Da, treba biti oprezan, a "dotičnu misionarku" je svekolika forumska populacija na više foruma uspjela prepoznati, nekako se već prepoznaje njen opus. 

Kad se netko nudi kao posrednik treba pvo sve dobro provjeriti na sve strane i vidjeti je li osoba registrirana za obavljanje djelatnosti, i obavezno prijaviti ako se netko lažno predstavlja. Koliko znam zasad je samo jedna agencija za posvajanje u RH.

----------


## pujica

> Koliko znam zasad je samo jedna agencija za posvajanje u RH.


Ja bih samo zeljela upozoriti da u Hrvatskoj ne postoji niti jedna legalna agencija za posvajanje jer nasi zakoni (zasada, a prema nekim informacijama iz ministarstva ni ubuduce) ne predvidjaju niti odobravaju rad takvih agencija nego je jedini legalni put posvajanja preko centara za socijalnu skrb. dakle oni koji pokusavaju posvojiti preko "agencije" o kojoj se ovdje prica zapravo rade s jednom firmom registriranom kao d.o.o. i u slucaju pravnih komplikacija ili problema ne mogu racunati na nikakvu pomoc sustava ni drzave nego se mogu privatno tuziti s vlasnicom koja ce zato odgovarati s temeljnim kapitalom firme od 2o tisuca kuna. 
Dakle sve je to siva zona, svi mi koji smo posvojili znamo koliko truda, vremena i zivaca treba za to, ali mislim da se ipak bolje drzati postojecih zakonskih okvira nego se igrati sa zivotom jednog djeteta i cijele svoje obitelji s vrlo mogucim pravnim posljedicama.

----------


## barny

> Ja bih samo zeljela upozoriti da u Hrvatskoj ne postoji niti jedna legalna agencija za posvajanje jer nasi zakoni (zasada, a prema nekim informacijama iz ministarstva ni ubuduce) ne predvidjaju niti odobravaju rad takvih agencija nego je jedini legalni put posvajanja preko centara za socijalnu skrb. dakle oni koji pokusavaju posvojiti preko "agencije" o kojoj se ovdje prica zapravo rade s jednom firmom registriranom kao d.o.o. i u slucaju pravnih komplikacija ili problema ne mogu racunati na nikakvu pomoc sustava ni drzave nego se mogu privatno tuziti s vlasnicom koja ce zato odgovarati s temeljnim kapitalom firme od 2o tisuca kuna. 
> Dakle sve je to siva zona, svi mi koji smo posvojili znamo koliko truda, vremena i zivaca treba za to, ali mislim da se ipak bolje drzati postojecih zakonskih okvira nego se igrati sa zivotom jednog djeteta i cijele svoje obitelji s vrlo mogucim pravnim posljedicama.


pujica mi znamo da je agencija doo ali ono šta ti ne znaš da bez blagoslova naše države mi ne bismo mogli
krenuti u taj postupak tj. da bi uopče mogli krenuti u to morali smo proči kroz opčinske sudove i dva ministarstva
dakle po tvome država je prekršila zakon jer nam je ovjerila dokumente u svrhu internacionalnog posvojenja šta i piše na 
dokumentaciji... a vjeruj da nismo jedini koji posvajamo internacionalno, tu ima i Rusije pa čak posvajaju i iz Nepala, po onome
šta si ti napisala mi svi smo u sivoj zoni skupa sa državom. Na kraju krajeva zašto ljudi ne bi posvojili dijete na brži način, misliš da se mi 
nismo potrudili i da ne gubimo živce samo zato jer eto nismo posvojili iz Hrvatske.

----------


## ivanas

Ne slažem se s pujicom da su sva internacionalna posvajanja siva zona, iako i ta zona postoji. 

Omjer potencijalnih posvojitelja i djece spremne za posvajanje čak i kad bi se posvojila sva starija djeca u sustavu i kad bi sustav bio brži i efikasniji, mislim da bi broj potencijalnih posvojitelja bio opet veći od broja djece i jako mi je drago da su se pokrenula internacionalna posvajanja. 
Rizik postoji u svemu u životu, pa i u posvajanju. Osim živaca i strpljenja, potencijalni internacionalni posvojitelji stavljaju na kocku i taj iznos od 100 tisuća kuna, a sam taj iznos koji riskiraju nije po men razlog da bi odustali od ideje. Kupe ljudi novi auto na kredit za isti iznos i svaki put kad sjednu u njega riskiraju prometnu i uništenje istog. Po meni je dijete i proširenje obitelji vrijedno rizika. 

Naša država bi trebala u jednom sektoru preuzeti posredovanje pri međunarodnim posvajanjima, isto kao i angažirati se da nađu strane posvojitelje za našu djecu za koje nemaju potencijalne posvojitelje u Hrvatskoj. Onaj slučaj posvojenja dječaka iz Nazorove s cerebralnom paralizom me silno obradovao, i kad bi se netko bavio time sigurno bi i još neka djeca sa sličnim oštećenjem zdravlja dobila roditelje. Stranci iz nekih zemalja su između ostalog i spremniji na takvo posvojenje jer imaju punu podršku sustava i matične države za brigu o takvoj djeci i mogu i puno više pružiti nego prosječni roditelj u Hrvatskoj. 

Još jedna velika korist od međunarodnih posvojenja, pogotovo djece drugih rasa jest što ta djeca izvanredno priiku da se kao društvo učimo prihvaćati i voljeti različitosti bez kojih bi život i društvo bili monotoni. Bila bih jako sretna kad bi moja djeca mogla upoznati i ići u školu s djecom drugih rasa i učiti neposredno o drugim kulturama. 

NAš natalitet je jako loš i masovnija međunarodna posvojenja bi i tu sigurno bila plus. 

I jo najvažnije, prekrasna mala bića dobivaju šansu za normalan i dostojan život u obitelji, a neće umrijeti od rata i gladi u matičnoj zemlji. 

Svim srcem podržavam vas sve koji ste među prvima kod nas krenuli tim putem, i nadam se da će vas s vremenom biti sve više, a proces posvajanja brži i lakši. 
Rado bih i upoznala jednom takve posvojene obitelji.

----------


## lexy

> Dakle sve je to siva zona, svi mi koji smo posvojili znamo koliko truda, vremena i zivaca treba za to, ali mislim da se ipak bolje drzati postojecih zakonskih okvira nego se igrati sa zivotom jednog djeteta i cijele svoje obitelji s vrlo mogucim pravnim posljedicama.


Čak i mi koji nismo još uspjeli posvojiti kod nas znamo koliko truda, vremena i živaca treba uložiti u to. Samo što nama taj trud nije urodio plodom! Kao da ja ne bih željela više od svega posvojiti kod nas. Osim toga, kao da sam ja našla tolike tisuća kuna na cesti. 
I mi smo prošli dugotrajne obrade i prolazimo kroz još mukotrpnija zivkanja i moljakanja, ali naše molitve ostaju i dalje neuslišene. Pa zašto onda ne krenuti i putem inozemnog posvajanja,  kad ne kršimo zakone države nego dapače imamo njezin blagoslov!

----------


## pujica

svaka cast onima koji riskiraju, nadam se da ce vam uspjeti, ja osobno ne bih imala tu hrabrost, a kao sto kazem i pravno jest siva zona (posebno sto je vec bilo i propalih slucajeva posvajanja i tragicnih prica, al o njima vam tamo nece pricati). u svakom slucaju sretno

----------


## pijesak

Noa, kako vaša situacija? Jeste konačno dočekali svoje anđele?  :Smile: 
Pratim ovu temu jer mi razmatramo posvajanje na Šri Lanci.

----------


## kongo

Dragi svi na forumu,
Unaprijed se ispričavam na postu koji će biti jako dugu. 
Jako dugo se bavim istraživanjem mogućnosti posvajanja iz Afrike pa sam tako i naučila puno stvari. Pišem ovaj post isključivo iz razloga da vas upozorim na brojne stvari koje sam doznala pretražujući Internet, komunicirajući s ljudima i telefonirajući (a euri na telefonu lete...)
Dijete još uvijek nismo uspjeli posvojiti i svakim danom nam to izgleda sve dalje.
Hrvati su do sada mogli posvajati ili iz Konga ili iz Ruande, ali Ruanda više nije opcije jer su potpisali Hašku konvenciju i u procesu su prilagodbe zakonodavstava i administracije toj konvenciji.
Kad ponovno počnu zaprimati prijave za internacionalna posvojenja nisam sigurna da će za nas više biti moguće posvojiti kod njih.
Dakle ostaje samo Kongo.
Bilo koja američka agencija će raditi s vama, nema nikakvih problema, ali to košta bez obzira na to što vam neće raditi homestudy, niti post adoption proces.
Okvirna cijena je od 25 000 dolara pa na više, plus aviokarta usluge eskorta i smještaj za osobu koja ide po dijete i dovodi ga k vama.
E sada to postoji jedna kvaka: u Africi postoje 3 hrvatske ambasade kojima se može obratiti za izdavanje vize: u JAR-u, Egiptu i Maroku.
Međutim niti jedna hrvatska ambasada neće izdati vizu za dijete bez prisustva barem jednog roditelja i tu ste već pred zidom, znači hrvatsku vizu ne možete dobiti ukoliko niste tamo, što znači da morate putovati u Kongo, pa iz Konga u jednu od ove tri države po vizu i vratiti se u Kongo po dijete.
Odlukom hrvatske vlade o olakšanom ulasku stranaca u Hrvatsku od 7. prosinca 2011. godine, svi oni koji imaju:
 - dozvole boravka izdane u jednoj od država članica Schengenskog prostora, 
-  schengenske vize (C) za dva ili više ulazaka, 
- dugotrajne vize (D) koju je izdala jedna od država članica Schengenskog prostora
ne trebaju vizu za ulazak u Hrvatsku do 31.12.2012. godine.
Dakle dijete može izići iz Konga ako mu bilo koja članica Schengena izdati vizu, ali ne tranzitnu ili aerodromsku (državljani Konga trebaju čak i to), nego vizu tipa C ili D, što je poprilično teško dobiti.
Pouzdano znam da je Francuska zabranila izdavanje viza za posvojenu djecu koja putuju bez pratnje barem jednog roditelja. Dakle dijete ne može izići van preko Francuske. Za druge zemlje ne znam.

Na što je posebno obratiti pozornost prilikom posvojenja iz Konga:

- postoje dvije mogućnosti posvojenja; posvojenje preko agencije ili „independent“ posvojenje, kad ne koristite agenciju nego posvajate preko odvjetnika. To je u načelu uvijek jeftinija varijanta, ali postoje i brojne zamke. Naime za sve papire za koje pitate hoćete li ih dobiti njihov odgovor je uvijek 'yes', u praksi to ispadne drugačije. Znam za slučaj jedne mame (nije iz Hrvatske) koja na osnovu papira koje je dobila od odvjetnika nije mogla dobiti vizu. Većina papira je bila krivotvorena. Oni su se odlučili iznajmiti istražitelja i saznali su da dijete ima živog tatu koji nije znao da dijete ide na posvojenje i brata u susjednom sirotištu. Tata je pristao potpisati papire za posvojenje i krenuli su u proces od samog početka s tim da su posvojili i brata. Odvjetnik koji je do tada radio za njih je samo odustao od svega , a novac zadržao.
Naći odvjetnika kojem možete vjerovat je jako teško.
- to što je netko tražio dijete od 18 mjeseci ili 3 mjeseca ili 2 godine, ne znači ama baš ništa. Većina djece u Africi nema rodni list, niti itko zna kad su se rodili. Kad dijete ide na usvojenje doktor ga pregledava i na osnovu brojnih parametara utvrđuje njegovu dob, sami zaključite koliko je to pouzdano i s kolikom točnošću možete reći da dijete ima 13 ili 15 mjeseci.
- obavezno od odvjetnika ili agencije tražiti ime sirotišta iz kojeg će dijete biti, također pokušati uspostaviti kontakt sa sirotištem na bilo koji način
-	Tražiti detaljnu povijest djeteta tj. način na koji je došao u sirotište, tko ga je pronašao i gdje, kad je doneseno u sirotište i u čemu. Sirotište mora imati te podatke za svako dijete
-	Većina djece po pravovaljanosti sudske odluke ide u udomiteljsku obitelj i to se plaća extra od 200 do 750 dolara mjesečno, ovisno od agencije do agencije. Neka djeca ostaju u sirotištu, ali onda se tamo za njih extra brinu (hrana, i slično ) i to košta cc 200 dolara mjesečno
-	Tražiti od agencije da unajmi privatnog istražitelja koji će tražiti obitelj bližu ili dalju i  predočiti izvješće o svojim pronalascima. Afrička beba koju donesete doma neće ostati zauvijek beba, postat će i grozni hrvatski tinejdžer i tražit će odgovore. Ako krene kopati po forumima i vidi što se događalo u Kongu tražit će sigurno dokaze da vi niste bili jedan od tih koji su 'kupili' dijete. Zato je najbolje imati njegovu povijest do koje je moguće doći da bude spremna za dan kad se postavi pitanje.
-	pregledi koji nude većina agencija su čisto osnovni, TBC; HIV i ostale zarazne bolesti. To košta cc 150 dolara, ali za te novce nećete dobiti ništa osim testova na te bolesti. Ukoliko želite dodatne preglede trebate ih posebno zatražiti i to diže cijenu do 1000 dolara.
-	Ukoliko vas agencija ili bilo tko zatraži za donaciju za sirotište to je signal za uzbunu. Niste dužni dati nikakvu donaciju za sirotište posebno ne novčanu, možete poslati po escort pratnji donaciju u odjeći obući i igračkama, ali nemojte pristati na donaciju u novcu.
-	Tražite račun za svaku uslugu koju ste platili (putovnica, Izlazno pismo i slično..). U startu će vam reći da to nije moguće, ali ako ustrajete dobit ćete sve račune.
-	Ako vam netko kaže da dokumenti mogu biti na engleskom to nije istina. Službeni jezik u Kongu je francuski i kad tad će vas tražiti da prevedete dokumente na Francuski i to vam extra naplatiti.
Evo ja sam napisala dosta toga što znam, sigurno sam nešto i zaboravila, ali... to se događa.
Znam da svi roditelji koji su u procesu znaju ove informacije, ali htjela sam malo sistematizirati činjenice tako da pomognem onima koji se tek odlučuju na posvojenje, nadam se da sam uspjela barem u maloj mjeri
Razlog zbog kojeg još nismo posvojili je taj što nismo uspjeli zadovoljiti sve preduvjete da budemo u potpunosti sigurni da se radi o etičnom posvojenju.
Nikako ne bismo mogli uživati u svom djetetu, a da nam i u primisli stoji pitanje; je li to dijete posvojeno po svim etičkim pravilima, ima li negdje neka mama koja plače za njim, je li joj možda rečeno da je dijete poslano na školovanje i da će se vratiti za koju godinu (događalo se u nekim zemljama).
Tako da smo već dugo vrijeme u stend by poziciji. 
Nadam se da će drugim ići puno lakše.

----------


## rima11

Uf, uf..............ovo zaista izgleda komplicirano!

----------


## barny

a zašto se niste obratili agenciji u Hrvatskoj pa biste sve ovo gore navedeno izbjegli. I da naravno
da je teže kada sve istražujete sami nego kada imate stručnjake koji to rade umjesto vas.  I samo
 da nadodam za papire.... njih prevodite u Hrvatskoj kod sudskog tumača i ne neće vas tražiti kad tad
nego odmah tj. prije slanja svih dokumenata morate imati legalizirane prevode na francuski jezik. Kongo prije nego
si napisla ovaj post trebala si pročitati šta se sve pisalo ovako si samo zbunila ljude sa poluinformacijama.

----------


## kongo

Barny, jako mi je žao ako sam nekog zbunila. U svom postu sam napisla ono do čega sam došla dugotrajnim istraživanjem. I da, u jednom slučaju je bilo rečeno da dokumenti mogu biti na engleskom, a poslije je rečeno da moraju biti na francuskom i da će ih oni prevesti za masnu lovu.
Ne brini pročitala sam sve postove.
Moj post nije nikakakav vodič nego sabrana iskustva moja i drugih roditelja s kojima smo u kontaktu. Forumi valjda služe razmjeni iskustava.

----------


## barny

> Barny, jako mi je žao ako sam nekog zbunila. U svom postu sam napisla ono do čega sam došla dugotrajnim istraživanjem. I da, u jednom slučaju je bilo rečeno da dokumenti mogu biti na engleskom, a poslije je rečeno da moraju biti na francuskom i da će ih oni prevesti za masnu lovu.
> Ne brini pročitala sam sve postove.
> Moj post nije nikakakav vodič nego sabrana iskustva moja i drugih roditelja s kojima smo u kontaktu. Forumi valjda služe razmjeni iskustava.


ja sam u procesu za posvojenje preko Hrvatske agencije i zato sam ti napisla da ste mogli sve to izbejči jer je
puno teže ulaziti u takve stvari sam bez iskustva a pogotovo kad i sami znamo kakvih sve ima prevara . Kod nas je sve legalno i
transparentno i imamo sve podatke o djetetu, hvala bogu nije se dogodilo ništa od ovoga šta si napisala.

----------


## kongo

> ja sam u procesu za posvojenje preko Hrvatske agencije i zato sam ti napisla da ste mogli sve to izbejči jer je
> puno teže ulaziti u takve stvari sam bez iskustva a pogotovo kad i sami znamo kakvih sve ima prevara . Kod nas je sve legalno i
> transparentno i imamo sve podatke o djetetu, hvala bogu nije se dogodilo ništa od ovoga šta si napisala.


Hvala Bogu na tome. Nadam se da će vaša bebica stići što je prije moguće i da ćete beskrajno uživati u njoj tj. znam da hoćete  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## barny

> Hvala Bogu na tome. Nadam se da će vaša bebica stići što je prije moguće i da ćete beskrajno uživati u njoj tj. znam da hoćete


Hvala na lijepim željama nadam se  da ćete i vi pronaći pronaći put do vašeg djeteta :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## barny

evo dižem malo temu iz zaborava, ima li tko kakve nove informacije  :Smile: , jel 
netko pokrenuo postupak posvajanja

----------


## sanbull

Niste jedini. Ta priča s putovnicom i kašnjenjem, te agenticom (A. R. pretpostavljam?) koja se svojski trudi je već postala pravi kliše. Znam dvije obitelji koje prolaze što i vi. Vrhunska "profesionalka". Svima ispriča istu priču o ručnom unošenju podataka u putovnicu, "pa znate, to je Afrika" pričicu, davanje termina dolaska dijeteta... Možda sam previše pesimistična i unaprijed osuđujem, ali nakon svega što sam čučla, dobro bih je protresla

----------


## sanbull

Da prije godinu dana i dalje neuspješno

----------


## barny

> Da prije godinu dana i dalje neuspješno


molim te daj mi se javi na mail  barny3426@yahoo.com, ja sam isto u procesu

----------


## pijesak

EVO malo i info o HIV pa da olakšamo nedoumice (skinuto sa usa forum-a)

Hi all,

 My husband and I are just starting the Congo adoption process and are very excited!! Thankful for this group to learn more.

I have a question about HIV testing. Our agency used the Elisa HIV test (probably same for all agencies). We are requesting an infant, and my concern is that if testing is done too soon that the results may not be accurate. So we think that she is negative for HIV until tested once she's home and then find out the test was done too early.

Does anyone know more about this? How long does it take to ensure accuracy after exposure to HIV (i.e. birth, breastfeeding, etc.).

Also, I asked my agency this and they said we could specify that we require testing of the mother as well, so there's no doubt. Of course that would narrow down our possibilities, but we are willing to do that since we have young children at home and are not in a huge rush.

Anyway, hope this post made sense and I look forward to hearing your thoughts!

Thanks a lot!


Hi, 

Only 35% of infants born to HIV+ mothers will be HIV positive, so even if the mother tests positive for HIV the child still has a good change of being HIV negative.

It is highly unlikely that a child will test negative in Congo and test positive upon arrival in the US. It is far more likely that an infant will test positive for HIV but actually be HIV negative once they reach 18 months. Children born to HIV+ mothers will carry their mother's antibodies and, therefore, test positive initially. The PCR test is the best HIV test to determine if infants are actually positive. The PCR may not be available in Congo, so you will have to depend on the ELISA. Again, a positive ELISA test in an infant may be reflecting the mother's antibodies and not the actual HIV status of the infant. More than one ELISA test, spaced by several weeks or months, will provide more accurate data.

----------


## nada17

BOK, nova sam i j posvajam preko nase agencije za Kongo ,dali ima novosti kod vas??

----------


## barny

> BOK, nova sam i j posvajam preko nase agencije za Kongo ,dali ima novosti kod vas??


 mi smo u procesu čekanja rješenja, u kojoj ste vi fazi

----------


## nada17

mi smo isto u iscekivanju rjesenja...barny dali si kontaktirala s nekima koji su stigli do kraja??? dali su dobili bebace???

----------


## barny

> mi smo isto u iscekivanju rjesenja...barny dali si kontaktirala s nekima koji su stigli do kraja??? dali su dobili bebace???


nada17 pošto nemožeš slati ni primati poruke možeš mi se javiti na moj mail barny3426@yahoo.com

----------


## perhan99

ovo je bas komplikovano

----------


## vita22

samo da vam kažem da ne odustajete moja prijateljica je u petak s agenticom otišla po svoju kćer, dolaze u srijedu ...sve je pokrenula u 9 mj prošle godine i sad je napokon otišla po nju.....sretnooo

----------


## sanbull

> samo da vam kažem da ne odustajete moja prijateljica je u petak s agenticom otišla po svoju kćer, dolaze u srijedu ...sve je pokrenula u 9 mj prošle godine i sad je napokon otišla po nju.....sretnooo


Draga Vita, vidim da je poprilično (za boravak u Africi) prošlo od tog petka i te srijede, a Vi niti pišete niti se javljate, kao ni Vaša prijateljica. S obzirom da se na forumu svi međusobno poznajemo ili smo makar  jedni za druge čuli, ne bi bilo loše da nas barem malo informirate šta se događa. Smatram naime, to i svojevrsnom malom moralnom obvezom Vas i Vaše prijateljice, kad steveć podatak javno obznanili. Svi već znamo koliko je obitelji u procesu i koliko je on (ne)uspješan. Napravimo ovaj virtualni kutak kakvim-takvim mjestom za njihovu međusobnu potporu, ohrabrenje i informiranje po uzoru na Savjetodavkine zapadne kolege i njihove timove. Sve mi se nekako čini da gđa Savjetodavka i nema neki osobito stručan i učinkovit tim, osim dakako, ukoliko timom ne smatra stjuardese i pilote koje je dovedu u DRC. 
Eto, ako nije neki problem ili je stvar u iracionalnom strahu prisutnom kod svih Savjetodavkinih klijenata, ja Vas u ime svoje prijateljice molim za konkretnu informaciju.

Pozdrav svima, puno sreće i malo više odvažnosti u ostvarivanju vaših želja i prava, koje su Vam Ugovorom zajamčili.

----------


## Mars

Moje dame, 
vidim da vas puno ima na ovom forumu. Koliko vidim ima i prijateljica  :Razz: . 
Ono po čemu se razlikujemo je spol i hladan razum. 
Supruga i ja već neko vrijeme planiramo usvojiti dijete i afričko dijete je bila (još je uvijek) jedna od mogućnosti. Ponukan ovim vašim niti rekla niti kazala forumom, u kojem je svaka nešto nalijepila i pobjegla, sustavno ignorira vapaje i pitanja potencijalnih mama i tobožnjih prijateljica obitelji koje su u procesu, odlučio sam muški reagirati.

Gđo  Sanbul, zašto Vi gđu ASR nazivate Savjetodavkom, jeste li uopće pročitali cijeli forum. Ja sam za razliku od vas sebi dao truda. Gđa ASR je gđa Kompas i lijepo se čak i zahvalila na čestitkama prilikom javnog eksponiranja svoje kćeri Hane. Lijepog li PR-a. Ne bi mi to nimalo smetalo, da se gđi Kompas nije pokvarila magnetna igla pa ne može pronaći put natrag na forum, osim ukoliko se nije logirala pod drugim nickom, npr. Bliss, koja je netragom nestala kao i Kompas. :Very Happy: .

Gđo  Barny,  Vi ste, da vas podsjetim citirajući: _nije tajna, posvajamo iz Konga preko naše agencije i mogu reči da se puno lakše i brže odvija proces nego da smo posvajali u Hrvatskoj, za agenciju imam samo riječi hvale, brzi su i ljubazni, pošto smo skupili svu dokumentaciju sada nam preostaje samo čekati a to je najteži dio  _  napisali hvalospjeve na račun gđe ASR. Što je s Vašim usvojenjem,  predali ste dokumentaciju u veljači, a sad je srpanj????? Jeste li još uvijek zadovoljni.

Sanbul, godinu dana????? Tko, Što?  :Shock:  Ne misli li vaša prijateljica  da bi trebala upozoriti nekoga na tako dug period i dati mu malo informacija. Ne želim vrijeđati, ali čemu skrivanje informacija?

Gđo  Noa? Iskreno se nadam da se djeca brčkaju negdje po Jadranu s vama, ali nekako sumnjam, svaka bi se mama pohvalila sa svojim podmlatkom.

A Vi, gđo Pijesak, da li već gradite kule od pijeska na plaži? Dokud ste stigli. 

Gđo Vita, Sanbul vas je prozvala, a vi niste od prijateljice dobili dopuštenje za odgovor, pa mi svi pretpostavljamo da vam je prijateljica u Africi već mjesec ipo dana. Ne daj Bože malarije, tifusa i sličnih podstanara. A još ako čeka u Sheratona  ili Hiltona kao naša Kompasica, bit će posla za banke... 
Naposljetku, svako od nas bi otišao dolje po svoje dijete, ali nitko od nas ne bi poslao svoju suprugu tako dugo. Meni je moja još uvijek najvažnija na svijetu.

Ne razumijem, sve biste htjele odgovor, a ne biste ga dale.

Sad ću s vama podijeliti podatke do kojih sam došao s nekoliko telefonskih upita. 
Svjestan sam kao MM, tako nas nazivate po svim forumima,  da ste preemotivne pa vam je to očito utjecalo na rasuđivanje. Za razliku od vas koje ste se javile na forumu  moja supruga  gnjavi mene s vašim postovima, a nema hrabrosti javiti se vama.

Dakle, vođen postovima na  američkim forumima (studirao sam u Americi), u kojima se apelira na provjeru agencije, što i Kompas svesvrdno preporuča, krenuo sam provjeriti ovu našu  tvrtku za usvajanje.

Prvi korak bilo je *Ministarstvo socijalne skrbi*. Informacija koju su mi dali je:  da je posredovanje pri usvajanju navodno nelegalno, što objašnjava podatak zašto surađujemo  s d.o.o., a ne agencijom.  Što se nas tiče, zvalo se to agencija ili d.o.o. nama je svejedno, jer nisam pronašao nikakvu odredbu u zakona o zabrani posredovanja pri inozemnom usvojenju.  Zvalo se to posredovanje ili savjetovanje, za vlasnika tu nema razlike, dok za nas koji koristimo njene usluge ima, jer ona ima pravo naplatiti svoj savjet koliko joj drago i ne garantira ishod. Ono što me šokiralo na spomen tvrtke koja se time bavi je izjava gospođe da je policija upoznata s tim slučajem. Ne kažem, niti je ta gospođa to rekla, da je ta tvrtka pod istragom, osumnjičena ili da bilo što protuzakonito radi, ali ako je policija već „upoznata s tim slučajem“, netko ju je očito prijavio. Dakle netko se već osjeća oštećenim ili prevarenim. Da sam ja u pitanju svakako bih to nezadovoljstvo nesebično podjelio i sa forumašicama/-ima.

Sljedeći korak bila je policija – *Odjel za maloljetnike*. Tamo su me uputili na socijalnu skrb, jer podatke o građanima i tvrtkama ne daju, a o usvojenjima iz Afrike ne znaju ništa. Ljubazni voditelj i tajnica složili su se kako bi za nas bilo bolje da daju, ali zakon je takav. 

Na *socijalnoj skrbi*, su se ogradili rekavši da su nadležni samo za usvojenja u RH. I vratili na ministarstvo s početka priče. Dakle, osuđeni smo na informacije s foruma.

Idemo dalje, poslovno iskustvo i  struka odveli su me na *www.fina.hr*   link, javna objava, gdje se svaki građanin RH može registrirati i provjeriti podatke o poslovanju bilo koje hrvatske tvrtke što sam i sam napravio, jer od institucija nisam dobio ništa. Vidljivo je da je ta tvrtka  u prošloj godini za period od 10 mjeseci poslovanja imala (za moje i suprugine pojmove) pune ruke posla. Ti iznosi ne odgovaraju broju državljana RH porijeklom iz Konga (to su također javni podaci, jer su općeniti kao i popis stanoviništva). 

Na žalost, stranica *Gluckliche Familie* preko koje sam da paradoks bude veći do „naše tvrtke“  došao, sad je ugašena... ???

Također sam dobio povratnu informaciju od udruženja kojeg je HR tvrtka članica i s kojim se kiti. Ukratko, svako ga može dobiti za 90 USD godišnje. Toliko o počasnom članstvu, koje je referenca koliko i članstvo u gradskoj biblioteci.  Ako nekog zanima: *http://www.jointcouncil.org/join/how-to-join/.*

I konačno, gdje su maleni rezultati iz računa dobiti i gubitka?

----------


## sanbull

Cijenjeni g. Mars. 
Budući da ste me u svom postu prozvali, rado ću vam odgovoriti. Moja prijateljica će se, ja se iskreno nadam, registrirati na ovom forumu i podijeliti svoje iskustvo s ostalima. Barem djelomično, a nadam se da će i ostali napraviti isto. Ne smatram da netko treba pisati duge eseje o postupku od odabira djeteta do izrade putovnice, ali i općeniti pozitivan ili negativan stav o radu tvrtke koja prodaje svoje savjete vezane uz usvojenje u DRC, bio bi više nego dovoljan. Osobno, stekla sam dojam da gđi Kompas, koju sam nazvala Savjetodavkom kako bih naglasila činjenicu da je savjetovanje njezina jedina pravna obveza prema klijentima, poput primjerice savjeta, Modnog Mačka da karikiram: na poslovnu večeru obučete tigraste cipele uparene s dekoltiranom pink haljinicom. Zakon njemu ne brani, da tu mudrost naplati stotinjak tisuća kuna,niti štiti vas od vlastite naivnosti.
U ulozi (ipak priznajem, pristranog) promatrača stekla sam dojam, da je tvrtka gđe Kompas tvrtka s jednom zaposlenom osobom,tj. njom, koja apsolutno nema spomena vrijednog iskustva u poslovnom svijetu, te su joj uzance i poslovni bonton na razini brucošice koja prvi put čita „Poslovno komuniciranje“.  Ostale detalje prepuštam emotivnim damama s ugovorom.

I još nešto što sam rekla i svojoj prijateljici, ponovit ću i ovako javno. Nemojte svijet lišiti svojih kvaliteta i velikog srca tako bolno pateći za vlastitom djecom. Uz takvu patnju, izgubit će te sebe, a svijet vas. 
Toliko od mene!

----------


## barny

Poštovani gospodine Mars
predpostavljam da i sami znate da je sam čin posovojenja vrlo delikatna stvar i da 
naravno nisam obavezna sa vama ili bilo kime podijeliti svaki detalj svojeg procesa.
Vidim da ste zabrinuti za moj postupak ali eto kod mene je sve u najboljem redu i sve
ide prema planu.

Šta se tiće gospođe ASR u potpunosti potpisujem sanbull, jer je gospođa
totalna amaterka i vrlo neprofesionalna osoba, ali vi isto tako morate razumjeti da mi ne možemo izaći u javnost
i pljuvati po dotićnoj dok god ne stignu naša djeca. I ne brinite, iz pouzdanih izvora
znam da je već dosta djece stiglo u Hrvatsku, pa mi je čudno da već ako ste si dali truda niste 
i to saznali. Dok vi planirate i istražujete unutarnje i vanjske neprijatelje, ja čekam svoje dijete.
Također ako vas bilo šta interesira možete se slobodno javiti na moj mail barny3426@yahoo.com vrlo rado
ću vam pomoći sa informacijama koje imam

----------


## sanbull

> Poštovani gospodine Mars predpostavljam da i sami znate da je sam čin posovojenja vrlo delikatna stvar i da naravno nisam obavezna sa vama ili bilo kime podijeliti svaki detalj svojeg procesa. Vidim da ste zabrinuti za moj postupak ali eto kod mene je sve u najboljem redu i sve ide prema planu. Šta se tiće gospođe ASR u potpunosti potpisujem sanbull, jer je gospođa totalna amaterka i vrlo neprofesionalna osoba, ali vi isto tako morate razumjeti da mi ne možemo izaći u javnost i pljuvati po dotićnoj dok god ne stignu naša djeca. I ne brinite, iz pouzdanih izvora znam da je već dosta djece stiglo u Hrvatsku, pa mi je čudno da već ako ste si dali truda niste i to saznali. Dok vi planirate i istražujete unutarnje i vanjske neprijatelje, ja čekam svoje dijete. Također ako vas bilo šta interesira možete se slobodno javiti na moj mail barny3426@yahoo.com vrlo rado ću vam pomoći sa informacijama koje imam


Dakle, Barny, kad djeca stignu, a nadajmo se da hoće, možemo očekivati paljbu po forumima  :Smile: . Nadam se da će gđu Kompas ova dosadašnja malo motivirati da završi trenutne obveze, ne polakomi se za novcem i  uozbilji se, jer joj je priličan broj klijenata u međusobnom kontaktu i razmjenjuje iskustva. 
Jeste li 100 % sigurni da djeca koja su stigla (znam i ja za 6 djece), imaju uredno riješeno hrvatsko državljanstvo?

----------


## sanbull

> Poštovani gospodine Mars
> predpostavljam da i sami znate da je sam čin posovojenja vrlo delikatna stvar i da 
> naravno nisam obavezna sa vama ili bilo kime podijeliti svaki detalj svojeg procesa.
> Vidim da ste zabrinuti za moj postupak ali eto kod mene je sve u najboljem redu i sve
> ide prema planu.
> 
> Šta se tiće gospođe ASR u potpunosti potpisujem sanbull, jer je gospođa
> totalna amaterka i vrlo neprofesionalna osoba, ali vi isto tako morate razumjeti da mi ne možemo izaći u javnost
> i pljuvati po dotićnoj dok god ne stignu naša djeca. I ne brinite, iz pouzdanih izvora
> ...


Ah da, i svaka čast na odvažnosti!

----------


## barny

Jeste li 100 % sigurni da djeca koja su stigla (znam i ja za 6 djece), imaju uredno riješeno hrvatsko državljanstvo?[/QUOTE]

na žalost odgovor na ovo pitanje zaista ne znam, međutim voljela bih da se javi Noa da čujemo
šta se desilo sa njom

----------


## Mars

> Poštovani gospodine Mars
> predpostavljam da i sami znate da je sam čin posovojenja vrlo delikatna stvar i da 
> naravno nisam obavezna sa vama ili bilo kime podijeliti svaki detalj svojeg procesa.
> Vidim da ste zabrinuti za moj postupak ali eto kod mene je sve u najboljem redu i sve
> ide prema planu.
> 
> Šta se tiće gospođe ASR u potpunosti potpisujem sanbull, jer je gospođa
> totalna amaterka i vrlo neprofesionalna osoba, ali vi isto tako morate razumjeti da mi ne možemo izaći u javnost
> i pljuvati po dotićnoj dok god ne stignu naša djeca. I ne brinite, iz pouzdanih izvora
> ...


Draga Barny, hvala Vam na odgovoru, jer odgovor sam dobio. Zapravo sam samo i htio vaše i dojmove ostalih klijentica. Za informacije koje sam dobio od naših cijenjenih institucija nisam se oznojio. Sve se to može saznati unutar sat vremena. Žao mi je što sam očito jedini koji je to napravio i objavio. 
Ljutnju kojom je vaš post intoniran, doživio sam kao jaz spram gđe ASR. To mi je dovoljno da joj se ne javljam više, jer postoji drugi način za usvojenje djeteta u DRC, a to je independant adoption. Izgleda teže, ali smatram da je frustracija uzrokovana neučinkovitošću vlastitim radom i afričkim službama podnošljivija od posljedica amaterizma i bešćutnosti treće osobe. Taj dojam smo stekli nakon prvog razgovora s ASR. Drago mi je da ste to i potvrdili. U krajnjoj liniji, neću joj se javljati niti ju preporučivati. Dapače. Vaš me post, na kojem se još jednom usrdno zahvaljujem jako motivirao za gore spomenuti način samostalnog usvojenja. Čestito je od Vas da ste svoj dojam podijelili sa svima i nesebično ustupili privatni kontakt na koji ću vam se javiti saznam li nešto što ne bi bilo u skladu s pravilima foruma za objavu.
I što Vam znači dosta djece, ja znam za neku djecu koja su tu, ali nisam dobio podatak da jesu ili nisu državljani RH, zašto? Ne znam? Možda je ovo moje "zašto" razlog zbog kojeg nam se ne javljaju Vita, Sunbull prijateljica, Noa...
Svakako, želim Vam puno sreće, jer uistinu će vam biti potrebna unatoč hrabrosti.

----------


## barny

napominjem, neke informacije jednostavno nisu za objavu na forumu, rado bih ja
sa vama ovako časkala ali kao šta sam več napomenula ovo je vrlo delikatna stvar.
Šta se tiće samog posvojenja i dolaska djece u Hr. to zaista funkcionira i nije sporno
a što se tiće gospođe to više zaista ne bih komentirala, ponavljam da vam mogu
pomoći informacijama ali ne ovako javno, ako me razumijete o čemu pričam.

----------


## sanbull

Čini mi se da će ovo svima biti zanimljivo. Gđa Ivanas priča o svom crnom dečkiću. Gđa Kompas je također bila na tom PDF-u, pa nije isključeno da je još dok je bila altruistična i neprofitna posredovala. Eto, ako Gđa Ivanas ovo vidi...

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/14562-p...ke-djece/page6

----------


## sanbull

Ako vam se ne traži evo što gđa Ivanas piše: 

I_ ja imam jedno prekrasno crno dijete napokon i eto dosad nas nitko nije pitao ništa o njegovom porijeklu i sl. Osim što svi komentiraju da je presladak i prelijep i da ćemo imati posla kad nam se cure počnu skupljati oko kuće. Ne znm da li što tko misli u sebi i nije me ni briga. 

Nekako se naivno nadam da će on više manje proći bez većih problema kad bude veći jer je toliko društveno i veselo dijete, u trenu si nađe ekipu u parku, na igralištu, u gostima. Ponekad si mislim da je oni i rođen da bi izazvao neku promjenu u ljudima oko sebe, jedan član moje šire obitelji je kad smo ga dobili i kad ga je upoznao rekao da je njegov dolazak obogatio ne samo nas nego i cijelu obitelj._

----------


## čokolada

Sanbull, mislim stvarno...na stranu to što mi je nejasno zbog čega i dalje poslujete s "agenticom" po kojoj tako snažno p(lj)ucate, čije je djelovanje očito upitno, čiji su "rezultati" toliko magloviti da ih zapravo niti nema i kojoj ste, koliko sam shvatila, dali nemali novac "na neviđeno". 

Barem onda nemoj u priču upetljavati druge članice foruma koje s tim nemaju veze, da ne kažem da bi pristojno bilo ivanas-inu priču bar pročitati.

----------


## sanbull

> Sanbull, mislim stvarno...na stranu to što mi je nejasno zbog čega i dalje poslujete s "agenticom" po kojoj tako snažno p(lj)ucate, čije je djelovanje očito upitno, čiji su "rezultati" toliko magloviti da ih zapravo niti nema i kojoj ste, koliko sam shvatila, dali nemali novac "na neviđeno". 
> 
> Barem onda nemoj u priču upetljavati druge članice foruma koje s tim nemaju veze, da ne kažem da bi pristojno bilo ivanas-inu priču bar pročitati.


Moje isprike gđi Ivanas, ali eto na žalost forum nije koncipiran po principu: - Bok ja sam XY,evo moje priče. U strahu su velike oči i naravno da je taj njen post meni zamaglio vid. Istina nisam pročitala 955 postova od gospođe, već samo forum na temu posvajanja romske djece na kojem je i gđa Kompas. Gđa Ivanas je upućena i u postupak inozemnog usvajanja, dakle uz novinske napise o djeci iz Konga koja stižu u Zadar... Što reći, ponadali smo se...

Dio koji vam je nejasan, mogu vam razjasniti. Postoje djeca u HR koje je "agentica" dovela u HR, međutim ti roditelji se ne žele javiti. Ono što mi svi želimo saznati je li razlog nejavljanja strah jer postoji realna mogućnost da djeca nemaju domovnice i bit će deportirani natrag u Kongo ili jednostavno ti roditelji ignoriraju druge potencijalne roditelje. Dakle s jednim jedinim slučajem djeteta koje ima hrvatsko državljanstvo i živi u HR, a rezultat je rada i zalaganja gdje Kompas, ovaj PDF bio bi suvišan.
Jednom kad krenete u proces, na žalost, ne možete odustati. Novac je tu irelevantan. Razlog nije za javnu objavu.

----------


## čokolada

> Moje isprike gđi Ivanas, ali eto na žalost forum nije koncipiran po principu: - Bok ja sam XY,evo moje priče.


par redaka niže:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/46544-N...87e-dijete!!!)

Ovaj je podforum upravo tako koncipiran, nečija se priča prati od početka do kraja, a od prvog do posljednjeg posta prođu i godine.

----------


## čokolada

> Postoje djeca u HR koje je "agentica" dovela u HR, međutim ti roditelji se ne žele javiti. Ono što mi svi želimo saznati je li razlog nejavljanja strah jer postoji realna mogućnost da djeca nemaju domovnice i bit će deportirani natrag u Kongo ili jednostavno ti roditelji ignoriraju druge potencijalne roditelje. Dakle s jednim jedinim slučajem djeteta koje ima hrvatsko državljanstvo i živi u HR, a rezultat je rada i zalaganja gdje Kompas, ovaj PDF bio bi suvišan.


Ne postoji obaveza posvojitelja da se jave na ovaj forum, ali mi obična logika (nisam specijalno  upućena u postupak međunar. posvojenja) kaže da agencija ima obavezu "isporučiti" na legalan način dijete s legalnim papirima. Ta "magla" u kojoj potencijalni posvojitelj nema nikakvu pravnu zaštitu niti uopće zna hoće li dobiti dijete koje će legalno moći postati državljan RH uopće mi se ne sviđa.

----------


## sanbull

> Ne postoji obaveza posvojitelja da se jave na ovaj forum, ali mi obična logika (nisam specijalno  upućena u postupak međunar. posvojenja) kaže da agencija ima obavezu "isporučiti" na legalan način dijete s legalnim papirima. Ta "magla" u kojoj potencijalni posvojitelj nema nikakvu pravnu zaštitu niti uopće zna hoće li dobiti dijete koje će legalno moći postati državljan RH uopće mi se ne sviđa.


Nadajmo se da će nekome od nadležnih institucija pasti na pamet da urede zakon i u ovom smjeru. Znam da ova difamacija nije lijep način da se zaštiti ljude od magle koju ste spomenuli, ali na žalost trenutno je jedini. Nije puno toga lijepog na račun gđe ispisano, ali je barem sve bilo i bit će s plemenitom svrhom. 
Možete vi čokoladna gospođo biti ponosni i na svoj forum i vaš angažman u njemu.

----------


## vita22

Ponukana vašim prijašnjim postovima i ne povjerenju u posvojenje u Africi napisala sam post o mojoj prijateljici,oni koje je zanimao daljnji razvoj situacije saznali su sve koliko sam znala ...g.Mars baš zato šta nije riječ o mojem osobnom iskustvu nisam željela više od toga javno pisati i to je moje pravo...moja prijateljica nije na forumu i ne mora biti....nisu mi uopće jasna ova prozivanja.....

----------


## ivanas

Stvarn mi nije jasn zašt i zbg čega me se prziva vdje jer niti nisam nigdje na cijelm frumu napisala da imam ikakve veze s međunardnim psvajanjima. Ak se nekoga imenuje i prziva bi bi red pažljiv prčitati št je sba napisala, a moja priča i mj put do moje djece je sad vidim i predetaljn pisan i napisan na vm frumu iz jedinog razloga da hrabri i druge koje čeka sličan put. 

Ža mi je najviše što zbog ovakvih ispada drugi budu obeshrabreni da pišu i dijele iskustva.

----------


## sanbull

> Stvarn mi nije jasn zašt i zbg čega me se prziva vdje jer niti nisam nigdje na cijelm frumu napisala da imam ikakve veze s međunardnim psvajanjima. Ak se nekoga imenuje i prziva bi bi red pažljiv prčitati št je sba napisala, a moja priča i mj put do moje djece je sad vidim i predetaljn pisan i napisan na vm frumu iz jedinog razloga da hrabri i druge koje čeka sličan put. 
> 
> Ža mi je najviše što zbog ovakvih ispada drugi budu obeshrabreni da pišu i dijele iskustva.


Ma da je baš ispad i nije. Već sam se ispričala i objasnila i evo, ispričavam se opet.Oprostite! Uzgred, vi ste mama crnokosog dječaka, a ne crnog koliko sam sad nakon ovih packi uspjela skužiti.

----------


## kongo

> Draga Barny, hvala Vam na odgovoru, jer odgovor sam dobio. Zapravo sam samo i htio vaše i dojmove ostalih klijentica. Za informacije koje sam dobio od naših cijenjenih institucija nisam se oznojio. Sve se to može saznati unutar sat vremena. Žao mi je što sam očito jedini koji je to napravio i objavio. 
> Ljutnju kojom je vaš post intoniran, doživio sam kao jaz spram gđe ASR. To mi je dovoljno da joj se ne javljam više, jer postoji drugi način za usvojenje djeteta u DRC, a to je independant adoption. Izgleda teže, ali smatram da je frustracija uzrokovana neučinkovitošću vlastitim radom i afričkim službama podnošljivija od posljedica amaterizma i bešćutnosti treće osobe. Taj dojam smo stekli nakon prvog razgovora s ASR. Drago mi je da ste to i potvrdili. U krajnjoj liniji, neću joj se javljati niti ju preporučivati. Dapače. Vaš me post, na kojem se još jednom usrdno zahvaljujem jako motivirao za gore spomenuti način samostalnog usvojenja. Čestito je od Vas da ste svoj dojam podijelili sa svima i nesebično ustupili privatni kontakt na koji ću vam se javiti saznam li nešto što ne bi bilo u skladu s pravilima foruma za objavu.
> I što Vam znači dosta djece, ja znam za neku djecu koja su tu, ali nisam dobio podatak da jesu ili nisu državljani RH, zašto? Ne znam? Možda je ovo moje "zašto" razlog zbog kojeg nam se ne javljaju Vita, Sunbull prijateljica, Noa...
> Svakako, želim Vam puno sreće, jer uistinu će vam biti potrebna unatoč hrabrosti.


Gospodine Mars na istom smo tragu, javite mi se na PP

----------


## ivanas

A ja se ispričavam svima na pravopisnim greškama, na tipkovnici mi slovo O slabO radi mram više puta stisnuti

----------


## čokolada

Kongo, dok ne skupite određeni broj postova, nemate mogućnosti primanja i slanja PP-a.

----------


## kongo

> Kongo, dok ne skupite određeni broj postova, nemate mogućnosti primanja i slanja PP-a.


Hvala čokolada, vrućina mi je valjda pojela mozak  :Cool: .
Na žalost stvari u Kongu se opet zakuhavaju, pobunjenici su samo na 40 km od Gome. I št je najbolje izgleda da Rwanda podupire cijelu stvar.
Užas jedan, jadni ljudi, hoće li ikada dočekati mir

----------


## Mars

> Gospodine Mars na istom smo tragu, javite mi se na PP


Dobio sam informaciju da trenutno nije najpametnije usvajati u drc, supruga je kontaktirala congo misiju pri UN-u, te nam je savjetovano da se do daljnjeg suzdrzimo od pokusaja usvajanja, zbog vrlo neugodnih iskustava inozemnih usvojitelja prilikom pokusaja izlazaka iz zemlje s djetetom. 
Presuda o usvojenju, cak I legalizirana u vasoj drzavi nije na zalost NIKAKVA garancija da cete dijete izvesti iz conga.  Upozoreni smo na ironicnu mogucnost da pravno postanemo roditelji, a da nam to nije dovoljno za izlazak djeteta iz drc. Vrlo su poostrene kontrole dokumenata I agencija u cilju sprecavanja traffickinga, sto nam odgovara, ali odgadja nas plan usvajanja dok se pravna situacija I kontroling ne stabilizira.
Pozdrav, nadam se da sam pomogao, javim vam ako dobijem jos kakvu informaciju

----------


## kongo

> Dobio sam informaciju da trenutno nije najpametnije usvajati u drc, supruga je kontaktirala congo misiju pri UN-u, te nam je savjetovano da se do daljnjeg suzdrzimo od pokusaja usvajanja, zbog vrlo neugodnih iskustava inozemnih usvojitelja prilikom pokusaja izlazaka iz zemlje s djetetom. 
> Presuda o usvojenju, cak I legalizirana u vasoj drzavi nije na zalost NIKAKVA garancija da cete dijete izvesti iz conga.  Upozoreni smo na ironicnu mogucnost da pravno postanemo roditelji, a da nam to nije dovoljno za izlazak djeteta iz drc. Vrlo su poostrene kontrole dokumenata I agencija u cilju sprecavanja traffickinga, sto nam odgovara, ali odgadja nas plan usvajanja dok se pravna situacija I kontroling ne stabilizira.
> Pozdrav, nadam se da sam pomogao, javim vam ako dobijem jos kakvu informaciju


I ja sam ih isto kontaktirala, njihov stav je da se ne žele petljati oko posvojenja jer to ne spada u njihovu nadležnost. Načelno vas upozore na ono što se može dogoditi.
Situacija u Kongu će se stabilizirati otprilike nikada, na žalost.
Na webu sam upoznala jednu mamu koja je od odvjetnika dobila sve papire(uključujući i dozvolu za izlazak iz zemlje), ali su joj odbili vizu jer su papiri bili krivotvoreni. Zbog toga je najvažnije pronaći pouzdanog odvjetnika, jer ako on odradi pošteno svoj posao onda će dijete sigurno moći napustiti zemlju.

----------


## Bliss

> Ne bi mi to nimalo smetalo, da se gđi Kompas nije pokvarila magnetna igla pa ne može pronaći put natrag na forum, osim ukoliko se nije logirala pod drugim nickom, npr. Bliss, koja je netragom nestala kao i Kompas..


Evo, kao što svi sada mogu vidjeti, nestala nisam već tu dolazim s vremena na vrijeme kada želim provjeriti ima li novosti u vezi međunarodnih posvojenja u HR. O osobi pod nickom Kompas znam onoliko koliko je napisano na ovom forumu i koliko sam čitala u novinama (ukoliko se radi o istoj osobi). U svakom slučaju ja nisam ona. 

Još prije nego što je tema međunarodnih posvojenja postala aktivna kod nas, pratila sam i danas pratim blogove/priče ljudi koji prolaze proces međunarodnog posvojenja iako su ti ljudi svi državljani SAD-a. 
U nekih 5 godina koliko čitam sve te blogove moram reći da sam naučila da je proces međunarodnog posvojenja često puta grbav čak i u SAD-u gdje međunarodna posvojenja postoje već stvarno jako dugo i njihove agencije imaju puno, puno iskustva. Npr. obitelj koja je sad posvojila iz jedne zemlje ist. Europe ostala je tamo dulje nego što su se nadali jer su papiri koji su im bili potrebni za finalizaciju posvojenja dugo stajali na nečijem stolu i agencija, koliko god se trudila, nije mogla puno pogurati stvar. Puno puta sam pročitala da bi suci jednostavno otišli na godišnji i sl. i čitav proces bi se produžio za 2, 3 tjedna. Zatim znam za par slučajeva gdje ljudi uđu u posvojenje pa im se u tijeku posvojenja dogodi da oblast u državi iz koje posvajaju jednostavno promjeni politiku o posvojenjima i djeca se maknu s liste za međunarodno posvojenje pa potencijalni roditelji ne mogu doći do njih (pokazalo se da se onda oblast opet otvori i sl., ali proces se znatno prolongira). Katkad fali jedan papir dokumentacije pa pak to produži čekanje i sl. Kada sam tek počela pratiti te blogove jako me to sve obeshrabrilo, ali sada nakon toliko vremena shvatila sam da su svi ti ljudi ipak uspjeli posvojiti. Uz odgađanja i katkad razočaranja ipak su došli do svoje djece i presretni su i dobar dio ih ponovo uđe u postupak za drugo dijete, ali pripremljeniji na prepreke koje se, većinom, ipak riješe. Katkad, rijetko, ali ipak dogodi se da netko odustane od jedne zemlje iz koje posvaja i krene u proces u nekoj drugoj zemlji gdje je manje prepreka, a događaju se i razne, gore situacije, ali čini mi se da su to iznimke.

O našoj agenciji ne znam kako radi, sad tek vidim da neki baš nisu zadovoljni i naravno svatko nek procijeni za sebe, ali imajte na umu da proces međunarodnog posvojenja ovisi o jako puno ljudi i jako puno birokracije, a pogotovo u zemljama gdje je birokracija komplicirana i kompliciranija od naše ili u zemljama poput Konga gdje su još prisutni i nemiri. Kad sam pročitala kad je gđa Kompas posvajala bila sam ugodno iznenađena s kojom lakoćom je njen proces protekao. E sad, možda 
je ona imala malo više sreće...

U svakom slučaju, naravno da svatko treba procijeniti situaciju za sebe i je li spreman i na šta je spreman, ali prema iskustvima drugih ljudi, koliko sam shvatila, treba malo ojačati živce, očekivati neke prepreke ili odgode kao dio procesa i biti uporan bez obzira.
Granicu do koje smo spremni gurati proces naravno svatko opet određuje za sebe...

----------


## Bliss

Samo još malo o ulozi agencija općenito. Njih se i u SAD-u doživljava kao pomoć ili savjetovanje pri posvajanju. Njihove agencije sada
imaju šire ovlasti od npr. ove naše jer obavljaju i neke radnje koje kod nas obavlja Centar za socijalnu skrb, ali u suštini one samo bolje znaju što treba od dokumenata, što napisati u molbama, kome slati dokumente, kakav je postupak u kojoj zemlji, što očekivati, gdje ide glatko, gdje obično zapinje i to sve jednostavno zato što su puno puta prošli kroz postupke posvojenja u tim zemljama pa mogu dati i bolje savjete. Dakle, dobre agencije će slati dokumente u prave ruke, organizirati vam vozača da vas vozi u stranoj zemlji što znatno krati brige, ali kad se stvari nađu u rukama birokracije druge zemlje tu oni malo mogu. Ako sudac u nekoj zemlji odluči otići na godišnji, agencija mu ne može ništa, a niti vama promijeniti suca ako su vam ga u toj zemlji tako dodijelili. I zato postoji taj rizik da se posvajanje prolongira. 

Ili čak ne uspije...možda su svojevremeno agencije u SAD-u uspješno surađivale s Rumunjskom i ljudi neovisno, bez agencije usvajali djecu tamo, ali kad se ona naglo zatvorila za međunarodna posvojenja da bi riješili probleme traffickinga i sl. tu agencije više nisu mogle ništa i ljudi su izgubili novac, a o razočaranjima da ne pričamo. Ipak, taj je slučaj nerazriješen do danas. Rumunjska je odbila finalizirati postupke ljudi koji su već bili na pola puta dok ne riješi svoje probleme unutar države. Koliko sam shvatila agencije ne vraćaju novac za dio postupka koji su obavile i za svoje savjetovanje koje su odradile i mislim da već na početku kažu da rizik o nepredviđenim događajima kao u slučaju Rumunjske ili kakvim drugima morate preuzeti sami. Isto tako ne traže vas odmah sav novac već kako riješavate koji dio postupka tako taj dio plaćate i tu treba biti oprezan. Oni koji traže odmah sve su sumnjivi. Tako da, eto, agencija može biti dobra pomoć ako ste izabrali pravu. Kod nas je to sve u povojima pa je i razumljivo da se svašta događa, a kamo sreće da novi zakon o posvojenjima koji se očekuje donese i dobre izmjene za međunarodna posvojenja i da se sve skupa pojasni i olakša. Možda agencije kod nas ni neće biti potrebne!??

----------


## kongo

Može li mi netko tko je u procesu ili ga je završio reći kako se zove sirotište iz kojeg je njegovo dijete. Amerikanci vrlootvoreno pričju o tome, ali ako je problem zaboravite da sam išta pitala

----------


## avio

Ljudi dragi, čitam ovo i ne vjerujem. Dakle evidentno je da djeca dolaze i da je sve po tom pitanju OK. Pa o čemu vi ovdije pričate??? O neprofesionalnosti osobe koja (uspješno) radi ono što tisuće nesposobnjakovića u CZSS-ima po HR trebaju ali ne rade??? O tome da to traje??? Pa narano da traje ali u HR se čeka godinama a taj ured radi godinu ako se ne varam (isparvite ako griješim)??? Evo i ja sam posvajatelj predivnog djeteta iz inozemstva. Bogme sam se dobro namučila i iživcirala ali za godinu i pol dana sve je završeno!!! Danas sam sretna i presertna jer je tako. I tih godinu i nešto znala sam da netko radi na mom slučaju. U HR sam predala molbu u sve centre i nikada me nitko nije nazvao, nikada možda jer sam tada živjela vani, ne znam)... Ne znam puno o uredu koji spominjete, osim što sam čula od poznanika koji su doveli svoje dijete uz pomoć ASR (djeca su dobila državljanstvo bez problema u nekoliko tjedana), ali vjerujte koliko god vam se činilo dugo dok čekate ljudi to je dio procesa. Pa i trudnoća traje i porod traje...a ovo se odvija na drugoj strani svijeta. I da slažem se sa Bliss, i to morate svi znati, da niti jedna agencija nema utjecaja na lokalne zakone oni vam samo savjetodavno pomažu i vode kroz postupak ali trajanje ovisi samo o lokalnim instutucijama kao i da li će zaista i biti završeno. Ja sam posvajala preko Američke agencije dok sam živjela u USA i isto sam morala to potpisati u ugovoru. Ali ako ste tako nezadovoljni zašto ne prekinete ugovor? Zašto ako samtrate da možete bolje ne odradite to sami? I to je moguće.. A jednom kada postanete roditelj nemate vremena za forume i pljuvanje po drugima, eto zato se vjerojatno nitko ne javlja od posvajatelja. Sandbull, ja vam želim puuuuno sreće i da što prije završite ali dajte malo živce u lončić i duboko dišite jer to što pišete, stvarno...U svakom slučaju, svima od srca želim da postanete roditelji što prije!

----------


## afrika

Evo samo nekoliko riječi od mene nakon pročinatnih gotovo svih postova. Prije svega zgrožena sam gđom Sandbull i gdni. Marsom...žao mi je da to moram reći ali zaista...Kao što je Avio rekla zaista ne vidim zašto ne prekinete ugovor kada ste tako pametni a vi gdine Mars, koliko sam shavtila i niste u postupku posvojenje. Ma kako se usuđujete onda?? Evo moga iskustva. Kao i većina vas o "agenciji" sam pročitala u novinama i nakom premišljanja i odlučivanja sa suprugom odlučili se javiti ASR. Gđa nas je primila nakon nekoliko dana i  objasnila postupak. Potpisali smo ugovor i bili smo upozoreni na sve moguće probleme (ali to sam već i prije znala jer sam kao i većina vjerovatno dobrano "prokopala" internet ne bi li saznla više o svemu). Da skratim, slijedećih 10 mjeseci nismo spavali, strahovali za naše dijete ali nakon tih 10 mjeseci dijete nam je DOŠLO!!!!  Bilo nam je teško ali što reći, to treba trajati i niti jedna agencija niti osoba ne može ubrzati izdavanje presude, vize ili bilo čega drugoga što ovisi o državnim tijelima naše države ili Konga ili bilo koje druge, treba biti razuman...Osobno sam otputovala u Kongo, obavile vize i sve potrebno te bez ijedenog problema napustila državu. Priznanje strane sudske odluke imali smo prije nego što je dijete došlo tako da je državljanstvo bilo riješeno svega nekoliko dana od dolaska. Ne želim ulaziti u detalje, ni radi sebe ni radi svog djeteta, ali zaista sam bila ponukana napisati nešto jer ova drobljena dvije osobe prelaze sve granice. Ljudi, ovdije smo da pomažemo jedni drugima, savjetujemo se, dajemo podršku a pljuvanja zadržite za sebe. Gđo Sandbull, znate, ponekad u životu kada imate tolko negative u sebi privlačite još negativije stvari, pa vjerujem da vam neka viša sila vaše riječi vraća nazad. A vi gospodine Mars, ne znam kako vas nije sram tako ružno govoriti o nečemu što niste prošli niti prolazite??? Znate, nitko nije savršen i svi imaju pravo na greške, ispravke i učenja ali ja sam osobno do neba zahvalna dotičnoj gđi jer je moj živpot uljepšala i zajedno samnon prolazila tih 10 mjeseci. I da, nisam jedina, znam osobno jednu obitelj koja je posvpojila dvoje djece i imaju državljanstva i nitko se od nas ne boji da će djeca biti vraćena. A vaš jal i kopanje po tuđim firmama ostavite za svoje trenutke bezpomoćnosti a nas ostavite da uživamo u svojoj dječlici i drugima pomažemo da osjete istu tu sreću. I na kraju svima želim da budu roditelji što prije! Zaista svima!

----------


## ljamica

Drago mi je da je posvojenje nekima uspjelo, no meni, nažalost, nije. Odnosno s Adrianom Roginić nije mi uspjelo ni potpisati ugovor. Nakon što me primila u veljači, zavlači me do dana današnjega odgađajući me za tjedan, dva , za lipanj, za rujan, a sada mi se jednostavno  više ne javlja na telefon. Ne znam zašto. i ne znam zašto, ako nema vremena, to jednostavno ne kaže i ne proslijedi me nekome drugom.
Jer kad malo razmislim, neko se dijete iz Konga u ovih sedam mjeseci već moglo lijepo približiti nekom sretnijem životu, a ovako... 
Ima li netko od vas na forumu neko drugo rješenje za posvajanje iz konga, a da se ono ne zove Adriana Sušuć Roginić?

----------


## fery

Mi smo također bili na razgovoru u veljači ali tada nismo bili u mogućnosti krenuti (financijskoj) u postupak. U ljeto negdje smo dobili mail od ASR da više neće primati nove posvajatelje jer ima veliku gužvu pa nas je uputila na svoj partnerski ured. Jeste dobili i vi taj mail (meni se činilo kao automatska poruka)? Nakon toga kontaktirali smo tu agenciju ali su jaaaaako skupi (bar nama) tako da smo odlučili čekati i pokušati kod nje opet. Prije nekoliko dana nazvala sam gđu opet i bila je jako ljubazna ali je rekla kako jednostvano nije u mogućnosti da nas primi jer ima puno obitelji koje završavaju pa njima mora biti na usluzi da sve završe. Jednim dijelom smo razočarani jer moramo čekati (opet) ali s druge strane smatram da je to jako fer i korektno od nje da je tako rekla nego da nam je uzela lovu i stavila na čekanje. Tako da ovo ipak ima nekog smilsa i reda i dalo nam je neko dotadno povjerenje u nju. Javim se ako bude nešto novo!

----------


## pujica

doticna ne prima nove klijente jer je pod istragom policije i dorh-a. I jos jednom ponavljam, prema hrvatskom zakonu agencije za posvajanje ne postoje niti ce postojati, ovo su sve d.o.o. firme koje posluju u sivoj zakonskoj zoni i suradnjom s njima preuzimate veliki rizik. Osim toga, Hrvatska ce uskoro ratificirati međunarodnu Hašku konvenciju protiv trgovanja djecom pa ce biti moguce posvojiti dijete iz drugih drzava u suradnji s legalnim agencijama iz drugih zemalja i pod drugacijim pravnim okolnostima (no onda vise nece biti moguce posvajanje iz zemalja koje nisu potpisnice konvencije poput ovih nekih africkih).

----------


## Bliss

> Osim toga, Hrvatska ce uskoro ratificirati međunarodnu Hašku konvenciju protiv trgovanja djecom pa ce biti moguce posvojiti dijete iz drugih drzava u suradnji s legalnim agencijama iz drugih zemalja i pod drugacijim pravnim okolnostima (no onda vise nece biti moguce posvajanje iz zemalja koje nisu potpisnice konvencije poput ovih nekih africkih).


Nisam baš sigurna da ste skroz u pravu...naime, zemlje koje su potpisnice "Haške konvencije o zaštiti djece i suradnji na području međunarodnog posvojenja" ne dozvoljavaju posvajanje svoje djece državljanima zemalja koje nisu potpisnice iste (kao nama za sada). Dok zemlje koje nisu potpisnice konvencije dopuštaju posvajanje svoje djece svima bez obzira jesu li potpisnici ili ne (tu mislim na države koje uopće dozvoljavaju posvajanje svoje djece strancima). Prema tome Haška konvencija bi državljanima RH trebala omogućiti da OSIM u zemljama koje nisu potpisnice Konvencije (poput DR Konga) mogu posvajati djecu i iz zemalja koje to jesu i to je bitno jer se onda ljudima otvaraju velike mogućnosti budući da je je većina država u svijetu ratificiralo Hašku konvenciju. Bilo kako bilo, čak i da se onemogući posvajanje iz DR Konga, moći ćete posvajati iz drugih afričkih država koje već jesu potpisnice. Evo liste zemalja potpisnica dotične konvencije: http://adoption.state.gov/hague_conv.../countries.php

----------


## ljamica

Da, i ja sam dobila tu automatsku poruku, ali sam ponovno razgovarala s ASR i rekla mi je da će me, iznimno, uzeti. Zatim mi se javila dvaput i zamolila da je nazovem kasnije, a sada jednostavno odbija moje pozive. Kada je zovem s broja koji ne poznaje, odmah se javi. Jadno. Ne razumijem tu količinu neprofesionalnosti i nesposobnosti komunikacije. Kao da želim posvojiti vreću krumpira!!! Ne znam, frustrirana sam i razočarana. No koliko čitam od ostalih, bit će toga još...

----------


## copy

Prvo ne znam kako vi znate da je ona pod policijom ili već pod kim...Ok, možda i je, ja ne znam ali prvo kada je netko pod policijom nije kriv već to treba dokazati ako uopće postoje temelji da bi se nešto trebalo dokazivati (ovo je još uvijek pravna država). Isto dovoljno je da netko da anonimno prijavu za već nešto i država to mora istražiti. To može biti bilo tko pa i nezadovoljan klijent ali to ne znači da je bilo što krivo ili da bi to trebao biti razlog ne uzimanja novih klijenata. Drugo, kako vi znate oko čega oni raspravljaju i da je baš to razlog ne uzimanja novih klijenata? Što se tiče vaše izjave "u HR nisu dozvoljene agencije niti će ikada biti". OK, imate pravo da sada nisu (i teško da će ikada biti) ali ovdije se na forumu ljudi izražavaju kao "agencija" jer je to nekakao uvriježeno ali gđa se nikada u javnosti (ili me ispravite ako griješim) nije reklamirala kao agencija, niti joj to piše na stranicama ili kako već. Dakle, kada govorite o agencijama imate pravo ali to ovdije nije slučaj nego o savjetovanju. I to je nešto što u HR JE dozvoljeno i postoji način da se firma (doo) tako registrira. Tako je i dotična firma registrirana ( to je javna stvar i vrlo lako za provjeriti). A samo ne znam kako vi znate da baš agencije nikada neće biti dozvoljene? Vi pišete zakon? Oko Haških i ne Haških država samo ću potpisati Bliss.

----------


## moby

Ma ta je žena bila milijardu puta na TV, novinama,...pa da je neki problem šta ne bi već netko reagirao. A nije luda raditi ne zakonite stvari pa na televiziju, nema logike, kaj vam je...(ili samo meni?)...

----------


## mate

Evo i mene....dugo već pratim forum ali zante, sutra ću se registrirat...hahaha...ljamica, žao mi je da vam se neće javiti i ne mogu zamisliti razlog. Mi smo dobili istu poruku i kao ferry se odlučili javiti za koji mjesec. Mislim OK je to što je tako iskreno rekla. Što se tiče ovoga što pujica kaže, nije ugodno čuti. I savkako potpisujem copy oko agencija. Jako sam puno tražila i istraživala po netu oko toga. Zapravo ispada da niti jedna agencija ne garantira uspjeh jer sve odluke donose državna tijela iz koje dijete doalzi. Oni samo koordiniraju proces. Ono što Američke agencije razlikuje od ove naše je da imaju pravo vršiti obradu a ona to nema tj. samo može CZSS. Čitala sam da Američke agencije to naplačuju 3000 USD a mi to napravimo besplatno. Eto, ne znam gdje je problem, jer ionako ne radi ta "naša agencija" ništa drugo nego neka strana osim što nema tkao široke ovlasti. Znam da u Italiji ima 60 agencija i oko 10-ak ih radi u Kongu. Eto, ako nekoga zanima...

----------


## avio

Copy ovo za prijevu imate pravo, a nekako mi se čini gđa Sandbull i gdin Mars idealni kandidati. Očito imaju previše vremena u životu kada imaju vremena pljuvati pa me ne bi čudilo da nešto i gore naprave. Koma, kako ljudi mogu biti zavidni i jadni to je nevjerovatno. Žao mi je ljamica i ostali da vas ne može primiti ali daje probajte strane agencije. Mislim da sam na ovom forumu već vidjela ime SOS Bambino, i čine mi se OK. Talijani su , dakle nije daleko niti zaletiti se do njih. Sretno svima!

----------


## kongo

> Drago mi je da je posvojenje nekima uspjelo, no meni, nažalost, nije. Odnosno s Adrianom Roginić nije mi uspjelo ni potpisati ugovor. Nakon što me primila u veljači, zavlači me do dana današnjega odgađajući me za tjedan, dva , za lipanj, za rujan, a sada mi se jednostavno  više ne javlja na telefon. Ne znam zašto. i ne znam zašto, ako nema vremena, to jednostavno ne kaže i ne proslijedi me nekome drugom.
> Jer kad malo razmislim, neko se dijete iz Konga u ovih sedam mjeseci već moglo lijepo približiti nekom sretnijem životu, a ovako... 
> Ima li netko od vas na forumu neko drugo rješenje za posvajanje iz konga, a da se ono ne zove Adriana Sušuć Roginić?


Ljamica, registriraj se na yahoo gropus, u grupu our hearts in congo, tamo imaš preporuke za razne agencije, američke naravnom, ali većina je voljna raditi i s ne amerikancima.

----------


## ljamica

Hvala, kongo  :Smile:

----------


## pegul

Samo napominjem svima koji žele posvojiti dijete iz Konga - bježite što dalje od ASR.
Toj ženi nisu sve na broju. Mi smo posvojii dijete preko nje, ali i izgubili nekoliko godina života zbog njezine neprofesionalnosti i potpuno suludog načina komuniciranja.
Ako možete, uzmite neku od stranih agencija. One su u startu možda skuplje, ali skuplje dođe i ovako, i to puno skuplje od očekivanog. Svako malo iskrsne neki trošak s kojim niste računali pa ionako dođe duplo od onoga što ASR uzme za svoju uslugu.
Znam da će oni koji ju svesrdno brane na ovom forumu reći da je najbitnije posvojiti dijete, ali nije nebitan ni način na koji se to napravi.
Evo mi rekli svoje a vi birajte.

----------


## tudy

Pegul,naravno da je način isto tako bitan. Ali što vam znači suludi način komuniciranja? Ja sam sa suprugom posvojio dijete dok sam živio vani preko naravno strane agencije. Sada sam u postupku preko osobe koju ste napomenuli. Sada iz te pozicije mogu usporediti. Pa ovako...strane agencije su daleko skuplje i za SVOJE (ne mislim pri tome na troškove odvjetnika, karata, hotela, i svega ostaloga nego na njihovu zaradu) usluge uzimaju daaaaaleko više nego ona. Isto tako imate jako puno troškova koje plaćate izvan ugovora. Niti jedna agencija ne može utjecati na to ako bilo što poskupi u državi kojoj radi, npr. izrada putovnice, sudski torškovi, liječnički pregledi i dr. Isto tako nitko vam ne može garantirati koliko će postupak trajati i koliko će se dijete puta tijekom procesa razboliti. To se sve plaća naknadno. Starne agencije uzimaju oko 1000 kn mjesečno za brigu o djetetu. Ukoliko novac nije dovoljan naravno naplate vam više ali ako ga ne iskoriste neće vam ga vratiti. Ono što je korektno i jedino ispravno je da ukoliko se dijete razboli ode u bolnicu, predoče vam račun i vi to platite. E to je upravo kako dotična radi. Dakle nema "maglovitih troškova" kao što ima u stranim agencijama. To je samo jedan primjer ali mogu vam puno toga nabrojati npr. pregled dokumenata koji stranci naplaćuji i do 3000 kn a ona ne. Dakle, nemojte brkati lonce. Dodatni troškovi su najnormalnija stvar. Ne znam ponovo što vam znači suludi način komuniciranja. Vjerovatno ste vi jedno od onih koji nazvkavaju savki dan i čude se što nešto još nije napravljeno (ovo vam mogu reći jer sam ja bio u prvom postupku upravo takav). Morate znati da svakoj agenciji je cilj vaš postupak završiti što prije, ali oni nisu svemogući. I u ranijim postovima se da vidjeti da ima dovoljno razumnih ljudi koji to razumiju ali vi niste jedan od tih. Pročitajte malo i njihova mišljenja pa će vam se razjasniti. I strane agencije vas obavještavaju samo kada ima nešto novo. Ne zovu vas svaki dan da bi s vama proćaskali. Nekada je to jako dugo vrijeme koje je budućim roditeljima strašno teško ali nema druge. Dakle ako mislite da je sa stranim agencijama drugačije nije..a ona je doslovno prekopirala "know how" i prilagodila zakonima RH.I na kraju, kažete da ste posvojili dijete. Pa kako vam nije neugodno onda tako govoriti o osobi koja vam je promijenila život? Strašno... Da ste izgubili živce? naravno da jeste! A mislite da ne bi da ste posvojili u HR? I mislite da ih ne plaćate? O itekako ih plaćate iz svih poreza...a i dalje ne rade ništa nego su bahati do krajnjih granica. I još nešto. Na ovom forumu dotičnu i hvale i kude ali činjenica da osim nje i svih onih kojima je ona pomogla jaaaako je malo uopće uspješnih posvojenja (neću se usuditi reći da ih nema jer sam siguran da ima ali nema ih puno). Dakle svi trebamo biti zahvalni za priliku koju nam pruža uza sve probleme, čekanja pa i njene greške (naravno! ne pogrešiva nije...).

----------


## pujica

> A mislite da ne bi da ste posvojili u HR? I mislite da ih ne plaćate? O itekako ih plaćate iz svih poreza...a i dalje ne rade ništa nego su bahati do krajnjih granica.


ovo nije istina, nije fer ni prema djelatnicima iz CZSS, ni onima u domovima ni udomiteljima... a meni je presmijesno kako se osobe koje doticnu hvale i brane uvijek tek registriraju na forum i imaju samo po jedan post pa onda nestanu kasnije...transparentno nema sta

----------


## ivanas

> ovo nije istina, nije fer ni prema djelatnicima iz CZSS, ni onima u domovima ni udomiteljima... a meni je presmijesno kako se osobe koje doticnu hvale i brane uvijek tek registriraju na forum i imaju samo po jedan post pa onda nestanu kasnije...transparentno nema sta


I ja poludim kad čujem da se pljuje generalno po centrima. Ima svakakvih djelatinika, i dobrih i loših, kao što ima i ljudi. Ja neke nosim u srcu i nosit ću ih cijeli život jer su spasili moje dijete da ne završi tko zna gdje s nekim lažnim dijagnozama  i što je došla k nama. 

A ovo s epidemijom registriranja po forumu i jednog jedinog posta samo na ovu temu, takve postove je teško uzet za ozbiljno.

----------


## čokolada

Meni je cijela ova tema "rubna" i nevjerodostojna upravo zbog navedene epidemije "jednopostovnih".

----------


## Snekica

Kad sam otvorila ovu temu vidjevši novi post, mislila sam da se netko javio sa novijim vjestima koje će netko moći iskoristiti, za što ovaj forum i služi. Međutim, moram primjetiti da se već nekolicina "priključila" forumu sa samo jednim postom, kao što ste i vas tri već ranije konstatirale. Dosta postova je o hvaljenju ili hudenju "dotične" (pretežno "jednopostovni"), nije važno kakva je ona, već kako se može doći do željenog djeteta izvan RH,  i time je sama tema totalno profulana. Tema se otvorila kako bi se pomoglo posvojiteljima kako da posvoje dijete izvan naših granica, a od kad je otvorena, primjećujem zaista malo postova koji temi i odgovaraju.

----------


## Snekica

Postavila sam pitanje na jednoj drugoj temi (sličnoj), ali nemam odgovora pa se nadam da će ovdje netko znati odgovor. Citiram samu sebe:



> Ima li novosti o posvojenjima iz Rusije?

----------


## ljamica

No dakle vidim nekoliko postova ZA i PROTIV posvajanja djeteta preko ASR... Ne znam što reći. Razumijem Pegul, barem djelomično, jer i meni je nemoguće komunicirati s ASR, no vi ste barem uspjeli posvojiti dijete preko nje. Ja i dalje ne uspijevam probiti kroz njezin zid šutnje i nedržanja dogovora. Strane agencije jesu skupe i nisu za nas obične smrtnike. Dakle očito moj slučaj ovdje i završava - u ovome životu neću uspjeti posvojiti dijete. Možda u nekom drugom. Hvala svima koji su mi pokušali odgovoriti na pitanja o funkcioniranju posvajanja iz stranih država. I sretno!

----------


## tudy

Ivanas, nije mi jasno gdje ste vi vidjeli da sam pljuvao po udomiteljima i posvajateljima???? Za centre, zaista stojim iza ovoga što sam napisao. Složit ću se s vama da ih ima divnih, tj. vjerovat ću vam! Ja nisam susreo takve a niti ljudi koje poznajem a pokušavaju posvojiti dijete ovdije. Ono što sam ja želio je napraviti paralelu između naše anencije i stranih kada je Pegula napisala/o da ljudi trebaju bježati od ASR. NE, ona svoj posao radi korektno i ništa nećete brže niti jednostavnije završiti ako idete preko stranih agencija kako je Pegula predložila/o. Sve te agencije rade u zemljama koje su u teškim uvijetima. Pa zašto ne posvojite dijete iz npr. Švicarske? ma ko bi vam ga dao...naravno, to je sređena država koja nema potreba za tako nečim. Sve države u Africi imaju problem jer su ne uređene, ništa ne funcionora kako treba, i uuuuvijek imaju vremena. Ali samo takve države će dati dijete na međunarodno posvojenje. I naravno da onda agencije imaju sto poblema sa kašnjenjem ali ne mogu tu puno naprviti. I neće vam lokalne vlasti praviti razliku da li je to ASR ili Amerikanac ili Španjolac ili...kako god želite. Zato kada govotite da žena ne radi kako treba, varate se, radi, i niti nijedna strana agencija niti vi sami ne bi brže niti bolje. Osobno skidam kapu svakom tko radi bilo što uspješno u takvim državama. Ljamica, žao mi je da vam san o posvojenju tu završava. A Snekica je potvrdila moju teoriju sa pitanjem o drugim državama, da je jako teško posvojiti bez pomoći. Snekica , nažalost ne znam ništa o Rusiji ali za nevjerne Tome, evo jedne agencije koja radi u Kongu, zove se MLJ adoption. Probajte, možda netko uspije...pozdrav!

----------


## ivanas

> Pegul,naravno da je način isto tako bitan. Ali što vam znači suludi način komuniciranja? Ja sam sa suprugom posvojio dijete dok sam živio vani preko naravno strane agencije. Sada sam u postupku preko osobe koju ste napomenuli. Sada iz te pozicije mogu usporediti. Pa ovako...strane agencije su daleko skuplje i za SVOJE (ne mislim pri tome na troškove odvjetnika, karata, hotela, i svega ostaloga nego na njihovu zaradu) usluge uzimaju daaaaaleko više nego ona. Isto tako imate jako puno troškova koje plaćate izvan ugovora. Niti jedna agencija ne može utjecati na to ako bilo što poskupi u državi kojoj radi, npr. izrada putovnice, sudski torškovi, liječnički pregledi i dr. Isto tako nitko vam ne može garantirati koliko će postupak trajati i koliko će se dijete puta tijekom procesa razboliti. To se sve plaća naknadno. Starne agencije uzimaju oko 1000 kn mjesečno za brigu o djetetu. Ukoliko novac nije dovoljan naravno naplate vam više ali ako ga ne iskoriste neće vam ga vratiti. Ono što je korektno i jedino ispravno je da ukoliko se dijete razboli ode u bolnicu, predoče vam račun i vi to platite. E to je upravo kako dotična radi. Dakle nema "maglovitih troškova" kao što ima u stranim agencijama. To je samo jedan primjer ali mogu vam puno toga nabrojati npr. pregled dokumenata koji stranci naplaćuji i do 3000 kn a ona ne. Dakle, nemojte brkati lonce. Dodatni troškovi su najnormalnija stvar. Ne znam ponovo što vam znači suludi način komuniciranja. Vjerovatno ste vi jedno od onih koji nazvkavaju savki dan i čude se što nešto još nije napravljeno (ovo vam mogu reći jer sam ja bio u prvom postupku upravo takav). Morate znati da svakoj agenciji je cilj vaš postupak završiti što prije, ali oni nisu svemogući. I u ranijim postovima se da vidjeti da ima dovoljno razumnih ljudi koji to razumiju ali vi niste jedan od tih. Pročitajte malo i njihova mišljenja pa će vam se razjasniti. I strane agencije vas obavještavaju samo kada ima nešto novo. Ne zovu vas svaki dan da bi s vama proćaskali. Nekada je to jako dugo vrijeme koje je budućim roditeljima strašno teško ali nema druge. Dakle ako mislite da je sa stranim agencijama drugačije nije..a ona je doslovno prekopirala "know how" i prilagodila zakonima RH.I na kraju, kažete da ste posvojili dijete. Pa kako vam nije neugodno onda tako govoriti o osobi koja vam je promijenila život? Strašno... Da ste izgubili živce? naravno da jeste! A mislite da ne bi da ste posvojili u HR? I mislite da ih ne plaćate? *O itekako ih plaćate iz svih poreza...a i dalje ne rade ništa nego su bahati do krajnjih granica. I još nešto.* Na ovom forumu dotičnu i hvale i kude ali činjenica da osim nje i svih onih kojima je ona pomogla jaaaako je malo uopće uspješnih posvojenja (neću se usuditi reći da ih nema jer sam siguran da ima ali nema ih puno). Dakle svi trebamo biti zahvalni za priliku koju nam pruža uza sve probleme, čekanja pa i njene greške (naravno! ne pogrešiva nije...).


Mislim da se tako nešto moglo iščitati iz gore boldanih vaših riječi.

----------


## ivanas

Mislila sam na vrijeđanje centara za socijalnu skrb i njihovih djelatnika, nisam napisala da ste vrijeđali udomitlje i posvojitelje.

----------


## kongo

Dragi svi na forumu
Snekica, u potpunosti se slažem s Vama. Ovaj forum se pretvorio u sve osim u forum o internacionalnom posvojenju. Uskoro ćemo početi provjeravati čiji je stari bio ustaša, a čiji partizan, jedino se toga još nismo dotakli.
U svim forumima na kojima sam do sada bila ljudi pomažu jedni drugima savjetom, daju korisne informacije, prenose svoja iskustava kakva god bila, ali ih drugi ne pljuju zbog toga, nego lijepo odgovore da je njihovo iskustvo bilo drugačije i točka.
Ne vidim razloga zašto pljuvati po Pegul, njeno iskustvo je bilo takvo kakvo je bilo i točka. Nečije je drugačije i točka. Čemu se sukobljavati oko stvari koje nisu bitne. Svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i svoj stav. Kad bi troje ljudi sudjelovalo u potpuno istoj situaciji, svih troje bi je doživjelo na različiti način.
I tko sam ja sada da kažem da je iskustvo osobe A ili B točno, a osobe C netočno.
Točno je da postoje razne strane agencije, uključujući i MLJA, čija šefica programa za Kongo se zove Sonja Brown, a njen tata živi u Hrvatskoj i ona ga redovito posjećuje, postoji i Love beyond Borders, postoji i agencija Danielle Anderson, bivše zaposlenice US ambasade u Kinshasi, postoji i Children of all nation....ima toga cijelo brdo, ali ja nisam pomogla nikome time što sam ovo nabrojila jer sa uvjerena da svi to već znaju. Ono što treba ovom forumu su korisne informacije, savjeti, iskustva, a ne pljuvanje po bilo čemu što netko kaže

----------


## tudy

Kongo, potpisujem vas!

----------


## Snekica

:Naklon: 
kongo, ne bi bilo na odmet kad bi napisali još koju agenciju. I to bi se moglo staviti u svojevrsnu tabelu kako bi se olakšalo potencijalnim "ino"posvojiteljima. Neki nemaju snage (ili vremena) googlati i pretpostavljati da li se radi o nekoj dobroj ili "dobroj" agenciji (znate već na što mislim, neee?!). Ako ima netko tko zna malo više o tome, bila bih jako zahvalna.

----------


## kongo

jako je teško nekome preporučiti agenciju jer je situacija uvijek ista; nekome se svidjela nekome nije. Mislim da MLJA i Love beyond borders spadaju u najčešće korištene. Moju pažnju je privukla agencija Danielle Anderson jer za nju svi imaju samo riječi hvale. Kažu da je odlična, a ta Danielle je pomogla  uspostavljanju adoption odjela u ambasadi u Kinshasi. Ona je po cijeni najpristupačnija, navodno 17000$ za cijeli proces uz escort. Ali, na njenim stranicama od prije par dana stoji da više ne primaju nove klijente  :Sad: . Do kadaće to trajati tko zna.
Ja nisam nikakv expert za međunarodna posvojenja, sve sam saznala googlajući. Ali za sve nas ovdje bi bilo dobro registrirati se na yahoo groups, u grupu our hearts in congo. tamo čovjek stvarno može dobiti jako puno korisnih informacija.

----------


## Snekica

Hvala na informacijama!

----------


## kongo

stavljam popis agencija koji sam pronašla na rainbowkids, piše i u kojim zemljama rade

A Helping Hand Adoption Agency  -China, Nicaragua, Panama, Russia, Ukraine, USA  
AAC Adoption and Family Network - China, Korea South  
About A Child - Bulgaria, Ghana, Hungary, Latvia, Mexico, Russia, Ukraine, Uzbekistan  
Across The World Adoptions - Colombia, India, Japan, Kazakhstan, Mexico, Morocco, Rwanda, Uganda  
Adopting Angels Inc - Haiti, Russia, Ukraine, USA  
Adoption ARK-  Azerbaijan, Bulgaria, Colombia, Dominican Republic, Ghana, Hungary, Kazakhstan, Russia, Ukraine  
Adoption Associates, Inc.  -China, Ethiopia, Ghana, Russia, USA  
Adoption Avenues Agency - Bulgaria, Ecuador, Ethiopia, Moldova, Ukraine  
Adoption Hope International - Estonia, Nicaragua, Russia  
Adoptions From The Heart - USA  
Adoptions Together, Inc. - Bulgaria, China, Colombia, Congo, Haiti, Korea South, Moldova, Russia, USA  
Agape Adoptions-  Bulgaria, China, Haiti, Uganda, USA  
All Blessings International  -Congo, El Salvador, Haiti, Hong Kong, Latvia, Taiwan  
All God's Children International - Bulgaria, China, Ethiopia, Ghana, Haiti, Taiwan, Uganda, Ukraine, USA  
Alliance for Children - China, Colombia, Congo, Haiti, Moldova, Russia, Taiwan, USA  
Americans for African Adoption - Lesotho, Liberia, Uganda  
Americans for International Aid & Adoption - Bulgaria, El Salvador, Hungary, India, Korea South, Nepal, Russia  
Angels Haven Outreach - Liberia, Ukraine  
Associated Services for International Adoption - China, Haiti  
Beacon House Adoption Services Inc - Moldova, Russia  
Bethany Christian Services - Bulgaria, China, Colombia, Ethiopia, Ghana, Haiti, Hong Kong, Korea South, Lithuania, Philippines, Russia, Uganda, USA  
Building Blocks Adoption Services, Inc - China, Ethiopia, Haiti, Russia, Ukraine, USA  
Carolina Adoption Services - Armenia, Bulgaria, China, Colombia, Haiti, Kenya, Korea South, Mexico, Moldova, Russia, Uganda  
Children's Home Society and Family Services - China, Colombia, Costa Rica, Ethiopia, Honduras, India, Korea South, Russia, USA  
Children's Hope International - China, Colombia, Ethiopia  
Children's House International  -Bulgaria, China, Ethiopia, Georgia, Ghana, Haiti, Hungary, India, Moldova, Morocco, Poland, Romania, Serbia, Ukraine, USA  
Chinese Children Adoption International - China, Haiti  
Christian Adoption Services - Czech Republic, Philippines  
Cradle of Hope - China, Russia, Ukraine, Uzbekistan  
Crossroads Adoption Services - China, Colombia, Philippines, USA  
DeColores Adoptions - USA  
Dillon International, Inc - China, Colombia, Ethiopia, Ghana, Haiti, Honduras, Hong Kong, India, Korea South, Russia  
European Adoption Consultants, Inc. (EAC) - Bulgaria, China, Colombia, Ghana, Haiti, Honduras, India, Panama, Russia, Uganda, Ukraine  
European Children Adoption Services - Russia, Ukraine  
Faith International Adoptions - China, Ghana, India  
Families Thru International Adoption - Bulgaria, China, Panama, Russia  
For Every Child - Congo, Haiti, Taiwan, USA  
Gladney Center for Adoption - Bulgaria, China, Colombia, Ethiopia, Honduras, Russia, Rwanda, Taiwan, USA  
Good Hope Adoption - Russia, Ukraine  
Grace International - Guatemala, Russia, Ukraine  
Great Wall China Adoption & Children of All Nations - Bulgaria, China, Congo, Dominican Republic, Ethiopia, Ghana, Haiti, Latvia, Moldova, Peru, Philippines, Poland, Russia, Rwanda, Uganda, Ukraine, USA  
Hand In Hand International Adoptions-  China, Haiti, Philippines, Russia  
Hands Across The Water Inc - Bulgaria, China, Congo, Dominican Republic, Panama, Russia, Ukraine  
Holt International Children's Services - China, Ethiopia, Haiti, India, Korea South, Philippines, Thailand, Uganda  
Hopscotch Adoptions, Inc - Armenia, Bulgaria, Georgia, Ghana, Morocco  
Illien Adoptions International, Inc. - Azerbaijan, Ecuador, El Salvador, Ethiopia, Georgia, India, USA  
International Adoption Net - Bulgaria, Ethiopia, India, USA  
International Family Services - China, Ethiopia, India, Moldova, Russia, Ukraine, USA  
Journeys of the Heart  China, Colombia, India, Uganda, USA  
Kids To Adopt - Bulgaria, Burkina Faso, Georgia, Kyrgyzstan, Russia, Ukraine  
KidsFirst Adoption Services LLC - China, Ethiopia, Russia, USA  
La Vida International - China, Colombia, Nepal  
Life Adoption Services, Inc. - Bulgaria, Congo, Ghana, Latvia, Moldova, Russia, Ukraine  
Lifeline Childrens Services - Bulgaria, China, Colombia, Congo, Costa Rica, Dominican Republic, Ethiopia, Haiti, Hungary, Peru, Poland, Taiwan, Uganda, Ukraine, USA  
Little Miracles International, Inc - Bulgaria, Colombia, Congo, Hungary, Kazakhstan, Uganda, Ukraine  
Living Hope Adoption Agency  -China, Honduras  
Lutheran Social Service of Minnesota - Burundi, Colombia, Marshall Islands  
Lutheran Social Services of the South Inc - Bulgaria  
Madison Adoption Associates - Bulgaria, China, Philippines  
New Beginnings International Chidren's and Family Services - China, Poland, Russia, Taiwan  
One World Adoption Services - Brazil, Bulgaria, Congo, Haiti, Kenya, Latvia, Marshall Islands, Ukraine, USA  
Partners for Adoption  Russia, Ukraine  
Saint Mary International Adoptions - Bulgaria, Poland, Ukraine  
Spence-Chapin - Bulgaria, China, Colombia, Korea South, Moldova, Morocco, Russia  
The Barker Foundation - China, Colombia, India, Korea South, USA  
The Family Network Inc - China, Congo, Haiti, India, Japan, Liberia, Russia, Taiwan, Uganda, Ukraine, USA  
Tree of Life Adoption Center - Bulgaria, Ethiopia, Haiti  
WACAP World Association for Children and Parents-  Bulgaria, China, Ethiopia, India, Korea South, Russia, Taiwan, Thailand, USA  
Wasatch Adoptions - Bulgaria, China, Congo, Ethiopia, Haiti, Taiwan  
Welcome House Adoption / Pearl S Buck International - China, Colombia, Costa Rica, Korea South, Philippines  
Wide Horizons for Children - Burundi, China, Colombia, Costa Rica, Ethiopia, Korea South, Russia, Rwanda, Taiwan, USA  
World Links Association, Inc. - Bulgaria, Latvia, Russia  


Stavljam i link na članak s iste stranice o tome kako pronaći pravu agenciju:
http://www.rainbowkids.com/ArticleDetails.aspx?id=790

----------


## fery

Tudy, ja vas potpisujem oko naših centara i upravo mislim kao i vi. Da mi njih (barem ja ako privatnik i porezni obveznik) itekako plačamao a oni se odnose kao da samo mi krivi za njihove male plaće, nezadovoljstvo šefom ili samo zato što moraju raditi...nazivkavala sam se centara dosta i stvarno nema šanse da to opet prolazim. Nije mi žao ni novaca ni vremena utrošenih na posvojenje ali barem znam da će se prema meni odnostiti s poštovanjem.Bilo ova naša agencija (iako do sada ima i lijepih i ružnih komentara, ja vjerujem onim koji je hvale jer iz komunikacije s njom ne mogu zaključiti drugačije) ili strana. Mi se i dalje nadamo da će opet primati ali i strane će nam na kraju biti opcije, iako su jako skupe. Evo Tudy je stavio neke stavke koje strane agencije naplaćuju kao npr. pregled dokumenata ili briga za dijete, pa da ne ponavljam, koje stvarno nije u redu da se naplaćuju, ali eto. Ima stvarno puno tih agencija pa eto probat ćemo nešto smisliti. samo da nam djetešce dođe drugo ...svejedno! BTW, jel netko čuo za agencijeu A love beyond a border? Poslali smo njima upit pa ako nešto netko zna bila bi zahvalna!

----------


## Snekica

Kongo hvala još jednom! 
fery, nisam čula, ali evo linka

----------


## kongo

Fery, stavljam troškovnik agencije Love beyonf borders, nama su nažalost preskupi  :Sad: 


FEE SCHEDULE AND REFUND POLICY
Service Amount Refund Policy
Application fee $250 Non-refundable
Due with submission of application
Fees listed below are due with submission of contract
Agency Service Fee #1 $2,375 Non-refundable
Home Study Review............................$300............  ............Non-refundable
Dossier Preparation Fee......................$500.....................  ...Non-refundable
Foreign Fee #1.....................................$6,500.....  ................ $2,500 non-refundable with 48 hours of receipt
Humanitarian Support & Aid...............$1,000..................... Non-refundable once received
Child’s Congolese Passport..................$500....................  .... Non-refundable once received
Total Due With Contract $8,750 made payable to A Love Beyond Borders
Fees listed below are due with acceptance of child referral
or dossier submission, whichever occurrs first
Agency Service Fee #2.........................$2,375.................  .... Non-refundable once the dossier has been sent to DRC
Foreign Fee #2.....................................$5,500.....  ................ $2,500 non-refundable with 48 hours of receipt, $2,500 refundable until the dossier is sent to DRC
Child Care Fees....................................$250/month............ Charged 2 months at a time until child is 12 months old. Non-refundable once sent to DRC
Total Due With Referral/Dossier $7,250 made payable to A Love Beyond Borders. Plus payment of infant care referral fee is applicable.
Fees listed below are due to others with child referral or dossier submission
State Department.....................$18 for one child..................Money Order or Cashier’s Check
Authenication Fee ...................$36 for two children.............only to the US State Department
..................................................  ............................................Non-refundable once sent to DC
Embassy of the.........................$500 for one child................Money Order or Cashier’s Check
DR Congo .................................$1,000 for two children........only to the Embassy of Demo
..................................................  .......................................cratic Republic of Congo
..................................................  ............................................Non-refundable once sent to DC
Courier (currently.....................$70................  .......................Money Order or Cashier’s Check
Assistant Stork) ..................................................  ...................only to the Assistant Stork
..................................................  ............................................Non-refundable once sent to DC
Fees below are due to A Love Beyond Borders upon approval
of adoption in DRC and immigrant processing begins
Child transportation from.........$1,750 +/-.............................Non-refundable once received
region to Kinshasa and
administrative coordination
Fees below are due to A Love Beyond Borders upon notice of embassy Appointment
Kinshasa Emingration Assistance........$1,500.......................Non-refundable once received Child’s Medical Exam...........................$95................  ............Non-refundable once received
Additional estimated fees
Home Study (in your state)............$2,100+/- Post Placement Services...................$900+/-
(3 required by LLB)
USCIS fee for I600A................................$720
Fingerprints per person...........................$85
Child’s Visa.............................................$  230
Escort fee/airfare from child’s
region to Kinshasa.........................$1,750+/-
Airfare per person..................$2,000-$5,000
Hotel/Meals....................................$70-$350
Dossier translation and Congolese
authentication feess..................$600-$1,000
The above information is as accurate as possible as of the date of printing. However, change is the nature of
international adoption, and the details for this program are subject to change at any time.
Please contact our adoption staff to confirm these details or discuss recent changes in the program.
Updated 5/29/2012

----------


## Sablja

Posvojenje iz Afrike,
to je vrlo stresna i neizvesna avantura. Teško je pričati o pravilima, teško je predvideti sve prepreke.A prepreke se smenjuju.
Prvo pripremite dokumenta u svojoj državi, to traje približno dva meseca.Nađete kontakt u Africi, to su obično agencije ili neki naši ljudi, sa prostora ex YU, koji dole žive.Oni vam nađu advokata. Advokat nađe centar za socijalni rad (direktora), direktor nađe lokalnu sirotišnicu (njenog direktora) i počinje potraga za sirotom.Idealno je ako u sirotišnici imaju dete uzrasta i spola koje vama odgovara i da je dete još sirota, bez mame i tate.Ako je tako, dete ide na testiranje i na lekarski pregled, ako je dete zdravo, to je još jedan brzi pomak prema cilju.Tada advokat, direktor centra za socjalno delo, direktor sirotišnice pripremaju dokumenta za sud.Njihovi dokumenti i naši dokumenti prevedeni u potreban jezik i legalizirani idu na sud. Sud odluči, uglavnom pozitivno, ako ustanovi da je sve u najboljem redu. To je priča o uspehu, ta priča uglavnom završi u rkou šest meseci.Što se tiče plaćanja, plaća se advokat ili agenciji a oni napred troši vaše pare po potrebi, takse, potvrde itd.
Kao i kod nas i u Africi, se dešava nepredviđeno.Odaberete slabu agenciju ili slabog advokata, a oni odaberu neodgovornog direktora centra za cocijalni rad a on neodgovornog direktora sirotišnice. Sve se počonje komplikovati a vi očajni, ne zbog datih para, nego zbog želje da čim pre dođete do deteta. Moram vam priznati da je to iščekivanje, vrlo, vrlo stresno a kad se pojave komplikacije, je i vrlo bolno za dušu i telo.
Mi čekam punu godinu. Ovo pišem dragim ljudima koji su se upustili ili imaju nameru u ovu avantu, da znaju da je to duga put i vrlo stresna.
U nas se redaju problemi za problemima. Prva ponuđena devojčica, otpala je zbog haljkavosti advokata i ostalih službenika. Druga devojčica takođe. Treća takođe. Možete misliti šta smo sve preživeli. Prvu devojčicu smo doživeli u živo, jer smo išli u Afriku da je vidimo i s njom smo se družili osam dana u sirotišnici. Kad smo se vratii u Evropu, ko grom iz vedra neba, stigla je informacija, da tu devojčicu iz njima znanih razloga nećemo dobiti.Očajno ali smo se odlučili ići napred.
Sad smo posle goinu dana opet na početku, oni nam obećavaju a mi verujemo, jer drugog izbora nemamo.
Mi istinski verujemo, jer imamo cilj i želju, do svakog cilja je zahtevna put.
Kad im prestanemo verovati, potražićemo drugog advokata, drugu agenciju, koja će nam pomoći da ostvarimo svoj san.
Dragi prijatelji, molim vas budite oprezni a i tada vam se može desiti što i nama.
Ja zapravo nisam besan na činovnike u Africi, nego na naše (ex YU) države.Decu drže u sirotišnicama a nas puste da tavamo po belom svetu u potrazi za sirotom, kojoj želimo biti tata i mama.
Imam informaciju da je konačno počela raditi agencija u RH, Zagreb, koja pomaže u postupku posvojenja dece iz Afrike. 
Da smo mi imali neku agenciju, sa ovih prostora,kad smo počeli, sigurno bi nam bilo lakše i bili bi pošteđeni ove neizvesnosti i stresa.
Mi imamo cilj i to nas drži uspravne.

----------


## *mare*

Kongo, kad spominješ Danielle Anderson misliš na ovu agenciju: www.drcadoptionservices.com ? Mislim nisam ništa drugo uspjela naći.. Čekam da me prime na yahoo group o posvojenju iz DRC pa da prikupim više konkretnih informacija. 

Imam jedno pitanje za iskusnije ili barem one koji su uspjeli više istražiti: ovdje je netko spomenuoa da naša "agencija" nije registrirana kao agencija već kao d.o.o. za savjetovanje te da samim time naplaćuje svoje "savjete" te ne garantira i ishod procesa za uložen novac, zanima me kako je sa stranim agencijama? Zbunjuje me što sam isto u opisu većine našla informaciju kako su tu da pomognu i savjetuju, da li itko od njih garantira da će ishod cijelog procesa doista biti posvajanje, osobito kad pričamo o problematičnim i ratom zahvaćenim zemljama poput DRC?

Sablja, dobro nam došla i od svega srca želim da što prije tvoje srce i dom ispune glasan smijeh i veeeliki zagljaji jednog malog anđela.  :Heart:

----------


## kongo

[QUOTE=*mare*;2326270]Kongo, kad spominješ Danielle Anderson misliš na ovu agenciju: www.drcadoptionservices.com ? Mislim nisam ništa drugo uspjela naći.. Čekam da me prime na yahoo group o posvojenju iz DRC pa da prikupim više konkretnih informacija. 

Imam jedno pitanje za iskusnije ili barem one koji su uspjeli više istražiti: ovdje je netko spomenuoa da naša "agencija" nije registrirana kao agencija već kao d.o.o. za savjetovanje te da samim time naplaćuje svoje "savjete" te ne garantira i ishod procesa za uložen novac, zanima me kako je sa stranim agencijama? Zbunjuje me što sam isto u opisu većine našla informaciju kako su tu da pomognu i savjetuju, da li itko od njih garantira da će ishod cijelog procesa doista biti posvajanje, osobito kad pričamo o problematičnim i ratom zahvaćenim zemljama poput DRC?

Sablja, dobro nam došla i od svega srca želim da što prije tvoje srce i dom ispune glasan smijeh i veeeliki zagljaji jednog malog anđela.  :Heart: [/QUOT

Mislila sam na www.drcadoptionservices.com
što se tiče pozitivnog ishoda procesa posvojenja, to ti nitko neće garantirati, ni agencija, a mi odvjetnik u slučaju da ideš na indeependent adoption. Svugdje piše da će raditi sve najbolje u tvom interesu, ali ti nitko ne garantira da će tvoja priča imati sretan kraj.
Baš kao i u životu, nema garancije nizašto  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

m.vecernji.hr/vijesti/uhicena-zagrepcanka-zaradila-milijune-trgujuci-djecom-konga-clanak-525036

----------


## pujica

Ja sam upozoravala na to jos u rujnu na ovom topicu, zao mi je svih koji su se ipak navukli  :Sad: (

----------


## Francesca

Bas sam se sjetila ovog topica kad sam jucer procitala u novinama  :Sad: 
Da nam nije uspjela Mpo, vjerovatno bismo i mi bili zrtve

----------


## mama courage

*GOVORNICA HRT4 20:20 Posvajanje

 Uhićenje Adrijane Sučić Roginić zbog sumnje u prevaru prilikom  posvajanja djece iz Afrike opet je u javnosti pokrenulo niz pitanja o  problemima posvajanja. Hrvatska je sredinom prošle godine dobila  registar posvajatelja, no posvajanje je i dalje mučan postupak koji  nerijetko traje godinama. Što čeka roditelje koji se odluče na  posvajanje? Zašto djeca odrastaju u domovima, dok se gomilaju liste  čekanja na posvojenje? U Govornici gostuju pomoćnica ministrice  socijalne politike i mladih Jasna Ćurković Kelava i predsjednica Udruge  za promicanje posvajanja Adopta Diana Topčić Rosenberg. Voditeljica  Andreja Oreč*

----------


## anna2013

Budući da sam nova na Forumu ne znam baš pravila, ali imam jedno JAKO važno pitanje: suprug i ja bi željeli posvojiti djete iz Afrike :heart:, po mogućnosti iz Somalije, Konga, Kenije ili Etiopije, ali u biti nije niti važno iz koje države. Čitajući po forumu vidjela sam da postoje agencije za to. da li mi tko može reći preko koje agencije za posvajanje se to može napraviti? Vidjela sam da Noa2012 priča kako je imala istu agenciju kao oni ljudi (Roginić) iz zagreba pa ako netko zna neka se javi. Voljela bi znati i koliko to cca košta budući da se čeka od 6 mjeseci do godine dana. Hvala svima u naprijed na pomoći

----------


## čokolada

Anna2013, dobrodošla!
Evo topica na kojem se raspravljalo o posvojenjima iz Afrike. Kao što možeš pročitati, nije baš dobro završilo.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/9754-Ka...31#post2371131

----------


## špelkica

I mene to jako zanima, ali ima ljudi koji su posvojili uspješno, zanima me kako su uspjeli,...?

----------


## justme

"Kao što možeš pročitati, nije baš dobro završilo"

Čokolada - za nas je završilo odlično! Nemojte curama oduzimat voljo od posvojenja iz Afrike! 

Moguče je posvojiti i dopeljati djete iz Afrike, al da je lako - nije! Tražite agencije, šaljite mailove, telefonirajte, izkoristite strane ambasade in veleposlanstva....Trebate biti sam svoj detektiv, trebate i sami gurat stvari dalje, a ne samo platit i čekat da to naprave drugi za vas...

Samo hrabro dalje! Ako osječate da vas dijete čeka u Afriki napravite sve što je u vaši mogučnosti (i ponekad i ono što nije u vašoj mogučnosti ali treba napravit) i krenite na put prema vašem djetetu! 

Sretno!!!

----------


## čokolada

spojila sam teme.

----------


## MikiSalle

Pozdrav svima,nova sam na forumu,i imam jedno pitanje za hrabru nam majku Kompas! Jeste li upoznati sa posvajanjem djece iz Nigerije,ja i muz imamo 3 sina,a zelja nam je posvojiti curicu iz Nigerije???

----------


## BarbaraP

Lijepi pozdrav svima ! Dali ima netko tko trenutno posvaja iz Rusije ??

----------


## BarbaraP

Zar bas nikog nema ? JA sam sama , zeljela bih usvojiti ali izgleda iz HRV je za samce skoro pa nemoguce pa trazim rjesenje izvana . Neka iskustva bi mi dobro dosla .  :Smile:

----------


## DeDada

Koliko sam upućena, Rusi više ne dozvoljavaju posvojenje u zemlje gdje postoji neki oblik istospolne zajednice.

----------


## BarbaraP

Jel netko ikada cuo za odvjetnika  Fedora Soboleva? Taj mi je odgovorio i kaze da je moguce posvojenje cak i ako nemam partnera ... PA sada se pitam sto je tocno ...

----------


## FIGICA

Nemojte se ljutit ali ako već imate toliko novaca za platit troškove (neki su davali za afričko dijete i 100-tinjak tisuća kuna) zašto radije ne podmitite nekog u czs-u i posvojite dijete iz Hr. Kako je žena od Bobana odmah dobila blizance....

----------


## špelkica

Mislim da ovakav komentar apsolutno nije na mjestu  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ako imate takvih iskustva obratite se nadležnim inspekcijama, ako nemate ovo je obična kleveta!

----------


## FIGICA

Ispričavam se ako sam nekoga uvrijedila

----------


## DeDada

Djeca nisu televizori da ih se kupuje i ne znam zašto toliko ljudi misli da to tako ide.Baš je navala takvih komentara na forumu.

----------


## čokolada

DeDada, gdje vidiš te komentare osim možda na ovoj temi gdje pišu ili su pisali ljudi koji imaju svoje subjektivne ili objektivne razloge zašto su ušli u tu priču?

Možda novca u igri ima, možda nema... već smo davno B.obitelj pretresli, a tu ima ili je bilo forumašica koji su posvajali odjednom dvoje i troje djece, ili su pak prvo posvojili jedno, a onda su ih iz istog centra zvali za drugo i treće dijete. Tako da ni poznatost ni lova  nisu uvjet.

----------


## DeDada

Ma bio je još koji komentar da treba platiti, podmititi, vući veze. Također vrlo subjektivno s moje strane, ispada da svi za to znaju osim nas koji jesmo posvojili. Sigurno puno potencijalnih posvojitelja ima dubok džep, pa svejedno čekaju. Teško mi je vjerovati da socijalni radnici koji su zbog altruizma uopće odabrali tu vrstu zanimanja budu tako masovno iskvareni. Možda netko, negdje, jednom...

----------


## BarbaraP

Nisam znala ni razmisljala da to postoji . Uglavnom , sva iskustva su da roditeljima - samcima ni za zivu glavu nece dati djete . Osim ako nije tesko hendikepirano ili vec daleko u pubertetu .

----------


## Blubutterfly

Dobar dan. Evo i ja i suprug smo poceli razmisljati o posvojenju djece van RH. Zanima me dali ima kakvih novih iskustva (pozitivnih ili negativnih) vezano za posvojenje sjece iz inozemstva?

----------


## Deuce

Lijep pozdrav svima, pretpostavljam većinom damama na forumu. 
Registrirao sam se jer sam naletio na topic (ovaj) koji me interesira kako bih možda dobio odgovor na ono što me zanima:

Ne tako davno nakon 30 godina braka napustila me supruga s kojom imam tri punoljetna sina.  :Crying or Very sad:  Shit happens, što se može. Nakon prolaska nekoliko mjeseci uspio sam se nekako izvući iz psihičke kome i "krenuti dalje". Igrom slučaja nedavno sam upoznao filipinsku državljanku s kojom se skoro namjeravam vjenčati.  :Heart:  Ovdje u Hrvatskoj gdje bi i živjeli. Ona je samohrana majka 4-godišnje djevojčice (biološkog oca nije niti čula niti vidjela od trenutka kad mu je rekla da je trudna...  :Rolling Eyes:  ).
Ne znam ništa o tome, ali pretpostavljam da samo vjenčanje nije dovoljno tj. da moram djevojčicu posvojiti i zakonski tj. pravno? To, dakako, nije problem, to i želim.  :Heart:  Procedura, pretpostavljam, nije ista kao kod uobičajenih posvojenja jer bi uz nju i dalje bio jedan biološki roditelj. Zanima me ima li itko kakvo slično iskustvo, ne nužno  vezano uz Filipine, nego općenito s posvajanjem djeteta svoje supruge/supruga koji je strani državljanin? Svaki savjet i iskustvo će mi dobro doći, hvala unaprijed.

----------


## čokolada

Da je HR drzavljanka, išlo bi ovako:
http://klokanica.24sata.hr/roditelji...-uciniti-3788#.
 Je li  biološki otac upisan kao otac u rodni list? Ako jest, trebas pristanak.
Obrati se za info tvom lokalnom CZSS prrma mjestu stanovanja, a vjerojatno ces  trebati i odvjetnčku pomoć oko papirologije.

----------


## jelena.O

A koliko se uopće djeca supružnika i posvajaju u današnje vrijeme nekad je to bilo poželjno i radilo se, za novije vrijeme nisam čula ni jedan primjer takvog posvojenja

----------


## Deuce

> Je li  biološki otac upisan kao otac u rodni list? Ako jest, trebas pristanak..


Hvala. Ne, nije, izbrisala ga je sa svih mogućih mjesta, u rodnom listu pod otac stoji "unknown".

----------


## čokolada

> A koliko se uopće djeca supružnika i posvajaju u današnje vrijeme nekad je to bilo poželjno i radilo se, za novije vrijeme nisam čula ni jedan primjer takvog posvojenja


Joj, jelena, kakve to ima veze s temom i čovjekovim pitanjem?

----------


## alati

pozdrav,
da li mi netko moze pomoci sa nalazenjem agencije za povajanje i to provjerene u europi?naime muz i ja bi posvojili 2 curice ,hvalaa

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

Ako želite posvojiti dvije curice, zašto ne probate prvo u HRV? Mnogi parovi žele posvojiti isključivo jedno dijete pa postoje braća i sestre koje dugo čekaju na posvajanje. Možda negdje u Hrvatskoj postoje dvije sestre spremne na posvajanje, a gotovo sam sigurna da ima sestara romske nacionalnosti koje negdje čekaju na posvajanje. Budući da želite posvojiti iz inozemstva, onda vam nacionalnost očigledno nije bitna.

----------


## Jelena

Ovo mi je prestrašno.
https://www.index.hr/mobile/vijesti/...jesti_ostalo_m

Jadni ljudi.
Tko zna kakve su to agencije i što se dogodilo, ali ne mogu si zamisliti da su se ovi ljudi upustali svjesno u takav kriminal.

----------


## špelkica

Jučer sam vidjela da su samo 2 para u Registru posvojitelja, tj prošli obradu u Hr. Zar je legalno ići posvajati u dr zemlju bez da si prošao obradu?

----------


## čokolada

Naravno da nije. Zakon je tu sasvim jasan. Svjesno su se uputili avanturu očito uz pomoć hrvatskih lokalnih veza (izrada dokumenata).

----------


## Lili75

> Jučer sam vidjela da su samo 2 para u Registru posvojitelja, tj prošli obradu u Hr. Zar je legalno ići posvajati u dr zemlju bez da si prošao obradu?


Strašno.
Znači itekako su bili svjesni da idu protuzakonito od starta.

----------


## Jelena

> Strašno.
> Znači itekako su bili svjesni da idu protuzakonito od starta.


Nije da opravdavam, ali ne mogu vjerovati da bi se upuštali u trgovinu djecom. Mogu vjerovati da su svjesno išli "ubrzati" proceduru. Iako ni sama ne znam kako to ide s posvajanjem iz inozemstva, moraš li proći obradu svoje države ili obradu ciljane države ili obje. Imali smo jedan par na edukaciji koji su planirali iz afrike posvojiti i govorili su o konkretnom djetetu, ali sam kasnije saznala da to nije išlo tako kako su si zamišljali, iako je potencijalni tata bio pravnik. Ne znam jesu li uspjeli.

----------


## Jelena

Mislim, jasno mi je da posrednici zarađuju, ne romantiziram, nego ne želim vjerovati da su djeca oduzeta nasilno roditeljima ili da su ih roditelji prodali i da su ti parovi pristali na tu kombinaciju. Joj, užasno mi je to sve.

----------


## čokolada

Moraju proći obradu u RH.

https://acrobat.adobe.com/link/revie...c-25523615475d

Ne radi se tu nužno o otmici djece, mislim da ih po sirotištima ima, nažalost, sasvim dovoljno, no svejedno se legalna procedura ne može preskočiti.

----------


## sirius

> Nije da opravdavam, ali ne mogu vjerovati da bi se upuštali u trgovinu djecom. Mogu vjerovati da su svjesno išli "ubrzati" proceduru. Iako ni sama ne znam kako to ide s posvajanjem iz inozemstva, moraš li proći obradu svoje države ili obradu ciljane države ili obje. Imali smo jedan par na edukaciji koji su planirali iz afrike posvojiti i govorili su o konkretnom djetetu, ali sam kasnije saznala da to nije išlo tako kako su si zamišljali, iako je potencijalni tata bio pravnik. Ne znam jesu li uspjeli.


Nemam iskustva, ali ja sam i mislila da je to tako. Ako nisi prosao obradu u svojoj drzavi da prolazis obradu u drzavi iz koje posvajas . I da to ide u cijenu ( koja verojatno nije mala) koju placas agenciji. Posve je moguce da je tamo obrada drugacija/kraca , a i vrlo moguce da agencija koristi razne metode da se skrati na minimum. 
Nazalost , sigurna sam da tamo ima puno djece koja su po sirotistima i bez roditeljske skrbi, ne vjerujem da je potrebno otimati djecu od roditelja. Istina, ne cini mi se nemoguce da bi neki siromasni roditelji dali djecu na posvajanje uz nivcanu naknadu jer im se to cini bolja opcija od sirotista ako ne mogu skrbiti o djetetu.

----------


## Jelena

Sad veli Božinovic da djeca imaju hrvatske dokumente koji su izdani kod nas. Stvarno ne razumijem proceduru kako je to moguce. 
Kakav stres za tu djecicu da su oduzeti na aerodromu.
https://www.index.hr/mobile/vijesti/...ca_najnovije_m

----------


## Beti3

Imam susjede koji su posvojili 3 djece iz Afrike. Najprije jedno i onda su ih zvali za njenu mlađu braću. Priča je lijepa, godine idu, oni rastu. 
Nikad nisam pitala detalje, no može se. Ne znam što su ovi ljudi koji su u zatvoru pogriješili, ali vjerujem da su htjeli djecu za sebe, da ih vole i brinu se o njima.

----------


## Jelena

Jutarnji temeljitije objasnjava
https://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrva...porno-15291060

----------


## čokolada

Dakle, Kongo je potpisnica konvencije što znači da je procedura morala ići preko našeg CZSS. Nije mi jasno kako su hrvatski dokumenti izdani i predani potencijalnim posvojiteljima ako nije ni postojao zahtjev za međunarodno posvojenje (a neki nisu bili ni u registru). 
Doduše, mi ovdje možemo samo nabadati temeljem nepouzdanih medijskih objava.

----------


## Lili75

Ajme zaposlenica Ustavnog suda, aktivist za ljudska prava... :škartoc:   ekipa je sigurno znala proceduru,ali su je eto mislili zaobići.

Očito imaju svoj razlog zašto nisu prošli obradu kod nas i sve radili mimo našeg ministarstva i procedure. 
Čoksa, slažem se, neko muljanje.

Jadna dječica... :Sad:

----------


## Jelena

> Doduše, mi ovdje možemo samo nabadati temeljem nepouzdanih medijskih objava.


Slažem se. Na temelju napisa je nejasno tko je muljao i je li muljao. Jedino znamo da djeca nisu.

----------


## ina33

U clanku u JL pise da Kongo nije potpisnica, navode se i iskustva prethodnih posvojitelja djece iz Konga koja su razlicita i razlicitr informacije koje su dobivali. To mi nije cudno jer se dogadja u drugim pricama s drzavom da sluzbenik u mjestu a daje druge informacije od sluzbenika u mjestu b, pa onda udruge traze tumacenje ministarstva i sluzbeni stav itd. To u hrvatskoj, ne u kongu, a kod njih moze samo veca zavrulama bit. Nejasno je tko je sto zeznuo (barem meni). Jasno je samo da su ljudi htjeli posvojiti jednostavnije nego u rh, a ispalo jos gore, sad ih se vuce po novinama imenom i prezimenom.

----------


## ina33

Dakle, neka prethodna posvojiteljica se obracala ministarsvu koje joj je reklp da nema veze s medjudrz. posvojenjima. Itd. Koma sve skupa, jadni ljudi, jadna djeca. Ova mladja se, nadam se, nece sjecati.

----------


## LolaMo

Meni je strašno kako ih se lešinari po medijima.. a još gori su mi komentari ispod članaka (na Indexu sam čitala, pozlilo mi je)

----------


## čokolada

Ina, da, krivo sam citirala JL, Kongo nije potpisnica konvencija. 
Ali ovo zbunjuje:

"Postupak je drugačiji za države koje nisu potpisnice Konvencije.
*Nakon dovršenog postupka pred nadležnim centrom za socijalnu skrb*, samostalno se zahtjevom za posvojenje djeteta obraćaju nadležnim tijelima za posvojenje djece države iz koje žele posvojiti dijete."

Na koji se CZSS misli, onaj iz države otkud su djeca?
Čitala sam danas intervju s nekim posvojiteljima iz Konga koji također kažu da su pri posvojenju u potpunosti zaobišli naša minisarstva, odnosno da su sve direktno ispregovarali/obavili u DR Kongo, vratilo se u RH, dobili sva odobrenja, OIBe i putovnice i otišli po djecu. 
Nejasno je samo (i nigdje se to ne spominje) jesu li morali proći procjenu i ući u registar posvojitelja.

S druge strane, Adoptina brošura je vrlo jasna i kaže da su morali.

----------


## čokolada

> Meni je strašno kako ih se lešinari po medijima.. a još gori su mi komentari ispod članaka (na Indexu sam čitala, pozlilo mi je)


Da, mediji uvijek lešinare, nad svima redom. Lijevi desne, desni lijeve. 
Van pameti su mi ideje o svjesnom trgovanju djecom za seksualno roblje i slične perverzne budalaštine dok se s druge strane ti ISTI sprdaju s Romkinjom kojoj je potres srušio kuću pa je i dalje u kontejneru, i broje joj dvoje djece koja su se rodila nakon potresa. Jer se usudila reći da ih država obiđe samo za slikanje. Ta naša tamnija hrvatska djeca nisu dovoljno vrijedna da im ministarstvo obnovi kuću, kaže jedna komentatorica - imaj onoliko djece koliko ih može stati u smještaj (kontejner!)

----------


## Vrci

A što nije neki prvi članak rekao da je problem da nisu posvojili djecu iz Konga u Kongu, nego preko druge države?
Jer kao tako rade budući da Kongo ima stroge propise radi trgovine ljudima

----------


## Vrci

Uglavnom mene buni zašto nisu uhićeni u Kongu nego u Zambiji?

----------


## Jelena

> U clanku u JL pise da Kongo nije potpisnica, navode se i iskustva prethodnih posvojitelja djece iz Konga koja su razlicita i razlicitr informacije koje su dobivali. To mi nije cudno jer se dogadja u drugim pricama s drzavom da sluzbenik u mjestu a daje druge informacije od sluzbenika u mjestu b, pa onda udruge traze tumacenje ministarstva i sluzbeni stav itd. To u hrvatskoj, ne u kongu, a kod njih moze samo veca zavrzlama bit. Nejasno je tko je sto zeznuo (barem meni). Jasno je samo da su ljudi htjeli posvojiti jednostavnije nego u rh, a ispalo jos gore, sad ih se vuce po novinama imenom i prezimenom.


X

Nama zena u MUPu nije htjela dati novi oib. Srecom pa joj SW nije omogucio da provede svoju glupost do kraja.

Stvarno je hrpa mogucih scenarija.

----------


## Freyja

> Slažem se. Na temelju napisa je nejasno tko je muljao i je li muljao. Jedino znamo da djeca nisu.


Da. I strani mediji imaju jednako šture informacije, ali je u većini njih navedena sumnja u to da dokumenti nisu autentični, tj. da su krivotvoreni i zato se istraga oduljila. Jeziv scenarij, za sve sudionike. 


https://newsbeezer.com/sloveniaeng/f...ll-known-band/

https://diggers.news/local/2022/12/0...n-trafficking/

https://onelovezambia.com/4-croatian...d-trafficking/

----------


## Francesca85

Otrovne komentare pišu ljdui kojima Možemo ide na živce, previše bi bilo reći tek "politički oponenti" jer ovo je onaj toksični talog interneta. Premalo je info... ako netko vidi ovaj članak u cijelosti, možda da prepriča
https://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrva...onita-15292247
Meni je ovo iz naslova prilično nevjerojatno

----------


## čokolada

Komentatori se jako varaju ako misle da samo "lijevi" posvajaju iz Afrike. To što su među ova 4 para jedni lijevi aktivisti ili još neki simpatizeri van registra posvajatelja i što su, eto, " pali" ne znači da i stotinu drugih lijevih, srednjih, desnih ili nigdjezemskih nije prošlo sličan put. Očito je da im je zakonska rupa to omogućila - negdje je sve bilo legalno, a negdje je možda bilo šverca i lokalne mafije.

Iz inozemstva posvajaju svi oni koji ne mogu doći na red, oni koji su već posvojili pa im država ne da još djece, samci kojima su šanse puno manje, ljudi koji su po državnim kriterijima prestari za mlađu djecu ili je npr. suprug dosta stariji od supruge, oni koji imaju neku "mrlju" u zdravstvenom kartonu (i na forumu smo čitali o slučajevima kad je jedan od supružnika davno (iz)liječio anksioznost/depresivno stanje) itd.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

*Smijem li zalijepiti članak? Ako ne, brišite post.*

Slučaj četiri uhićena para iz Hrvatske u Zambiji zbog sumnje u trgovanje djecom razgolitio je kaos u međudržavnom posvojenju djece i pretvorio se u Pandorinu kutiju iz koje svaki dan iskaču nove sumnje ne samo o lošoj zaštiti djece, nego i lošoj, nezakonitoj praksi domaćih sudova.

Od 2014. godine, otkad je Hrvatska postala supotpisnica Konvencije o zaštiti djece i suradnji u vezi s međudržavnim posvojenjem, kolokvijalno nazvane Haške konvencije, donesene s ciljem da se djeca, pogotovo ona najranjivija u zemljama trećeg svijeta, zaštite od prodaje i otuđenja od bioloških roditelja, Ministarstvo rada i mirovinskog sustava, obitelji i socijalne politike kao središnje tijelo u Hrvatskoj zaduženo za provedbu Konvencije, sudjelovalo je u samo četiri postupka međudržavnog posvojenja! Tu nam je informaciju službeno potvrdilo Ministarstvo. Na temelju nje moguće je zaključiti da jedino to četvero djece ili djeca iz ta četiri postupka nemaju sjenu nezakonitog posvojenja u Hrvatskoj!

Jer bez obzira na to što je Ministarstvo nadležno dati suglasnost za posvojenje kad su u pitanju potpisnice Konvencije, da bi ih sudovi mogli odobriti, te obveze domaći sudovi nisu lišeni ni u svim drugim slučajevima. Obiteljski zakon, članak 186. nedvojbeno obavezuje da "ako su posvojitelj ili dijete strani državljani, posvojenje se može zasnovati samo uz prethodno odobrenje ministarstva nadležnog za poslove socijalne skrbi".

Ne vodi se evidencija
Ministarstvo je, dakle, amenovalo četiri međudržavna posvojenja, a ta brojka daleko je od realnog broja djece iz Afrike koja su u Hrvatskoj dobila dom i roditelje. Stručnjaci upućeni u postupke međudržavnog posvojenja procjenjuju da je u Hrvatsku iz Afrike stiglo oko pedesetero djece, a ovih dana neki su mediji baratali i znatno većim brojem od 180 djece. Do informacije o broju međudržavnih posvojenja u Hrvatskoj nije lako doći. Broj posvojene djece iz drugih država, pogotovo iz trećeg svijeta, u Hrvatskoj službeno ne postoji. Na sudovima, kako nam neslužbeno kažu, ne vode evidenciju, "trebalo bi pješke izračunati na svakom sudu koliko je odobreno posvojenja, a nema to tko učiniti kad smo deficitarni s kadrom". Stoga smo podatke zatražili od MUP-a i još čekamo njihov odgovor.

Afera nezakonitog posvajanja djece iz Konga otvorila je more pitanja: kako je moguće da su domaći sudovi, a radi se o Općinskom sudu u Varaždinu i Općinskom sudu u Zlataru, legalizirali posvojenje djece iz Konga bez odobrenja Ministarstva? Znači li ovaj recentni slučaj da domaći sudovi u postupku legalizacije posvojenja krše domaće procedure? Kako su četiri para iz Hrvatske završila u zatvoru pod sumnjom da su imali krivotvorene dokumente, a da domaćim sudovima ništa nije bilo sporno? Ako je Ministarstvo sudjelovalo u samo četiri postupka, znači li to da su svi drugi slučajevi posvojenja nezakoniti? Znači li to da sudovi kad odlučuju o međudržavnim posvojenjima samo mehanički amenuju odluke drugih zemalja, a da uopće ne provjeravaju jesu li poštovana i međunarodna pravila i nacionalni zakoni? Primarni zadatak sudova je štititi najbolji interes djeteta, a kako to čine kad se nisu čak ni na primjeru ova četiri para potrudili zatražiti valjane dokaze - a to je odobrenje Ministarstva?

Odgovore smo zatražili na Općinskom sudu u Varaždinu i Zlataru, Ministarstvu socijalne politike, Ministarstvu pravosuđa...

Četiri uhićena para u Zambiji, kao što je još ranije potvrđeno, nisu predala zahtjev Ministarstvu. Samo su dva od četiri para upisana u službeni Registar potencijalnih posvojitelja, a to je minimum u postupku posvajanja, bez kojeg niti u jednoj zemlji svijeta nije moguće uopće biti razmatran kao potencijalni posvojitelj. Djeca, u rasponu od 1,3 do tri godine, imala su sve hrvatske dokumente; upisana su u matične knjige, hrvatske OIB-e, domovnice i putovnice - i to na temelju odluka suda u Varaždinu i Zlataru, premda potencijalni posvojitelji imaju prebivalište u Zagrebu.

Posvojenja na rubu zakona
O djeci posvojenoj iz zemalja koje nisu potpisnice Konvencije nema registra u Hrvatskoj, ona su ispod radara institucija i javnosti, upozorila je ovih dana dječja pravobraniteljica Helenca Pirnat Dragičević naglašavajući kako "nadležno Ministarstvo mora dati suglasnost za posvojenja prije njihovog formalnog priznanja na sudovima, što znači da bi sudovi prije priznavanja stranih odluka trebali prethodno zatražiti suglasnost Ministarstva".

Rade li to sudovi uopće?

Sudeći po odgovoru koji smo dobili iz Ministarstva obitelji i socijalne politike - međudržavna posvojenja u Hrvatskoj na samom su rubu zakona. U koliko su postupaka u kojima su roditelji-posvojitelji tražili legalizaciju posvojenja sudovi zvali Ministarstvo, odnosno, traže li sudovi kad potvrđuju odluke sudova drugih zemalja mišljenje Ministarstva, pitali smo i dobili odgovor da Ministarstvo ne sudjeluje u postupcima priznanja stranih sudskih odluka. Ujedno naglašavaju da se "niti jedno međudržavno posvojenje u skladu s Konvencijom ne može okončati dok se ne pribave suglasnosti za provođenje postupka posvojenja od središnjih tijela i države podrijetla djeteta i države primateljice".

Jedina legalna procedura za međudržavno posvojenje u skladu s Konvencijom treba izgledati ovako, tumače u Ministarstvu: Ministarstvo zaprima zahtjeve potencijalnih posvojitelja koji imaju boravište u Hrvatskoj, a žele posvojiti dijete iz druge države ugovornice Konvencije nakon što su zaprimili pozitivno mišljenje o podobnosti i prikladnosti za posvojenje nadležnog centra za socijalnu skrb. Nadležni centar za socijalnu skrb utvrđuje ispunjavaju li potencijalni posvojitelji zakonske pretpostavke sukladno Obiteljskom zakonu te procjenjuje njihovu podobnost i prikladnost za posvojenje dok je Ministarstvo nadležno za dostavljanje zahtjeva za međudržavno posvojenje djeteta središnjem tijelu države podrijetla djeteta.

Praćenje prilagodbe djeteta
Po zaprimanju zahtjeva, Ministarstvo kontaktira isto takvo središnje tijelo države podrijetla djeteta i uspostavlja suradnju, pribavlja informacije o potrebnoj dokumentaciji i tijeku postupka. U Hrvatskoj, napominju, u skladu s Konvencijom cjelokupna komunikacija odvija se putem središnjih tijela države podrijetla djeteta i države primateljice.

"Ukoliko će u državi podrijetla djeteta potencijalni posvojitelji iz Hrvatske biti izabrani za posvojenje djeteta, središnje tijelo države podrijetla djeteta će dostaviti izvješće o djetetu središnjem tijelu Hrvatske koje će s istim upoznati potencijalne posvojitelje i komunicirati će sa središnjim tijelom druge države do pravomoćnog okončanja postupka međudržavnog posvojenja djeteta u državi podrijetla djeteta".

Kakve se garancije traže ne bi li se isključila sumnja da se ne radi o trgovini djecom?

"Tijekom postupka Ministarstvo prati jesu li ispunjeni uvjeti propisani Konvencijom te daje svoj pisani pristanak u skladu s Konvencijom da se postupak posvojenja može provesti", tumače.

Konvencija propisuje i obveze praćenja prilagodbe djeteta nakon posvojenja: roditelji su dužni kontaktirati nadležne centre za socijalnu skrb, pisati izvješća koja se prosljeđuju Ministarstvu, a ono ih pak šalje središnjem tijelu države podrijetla djeteta tijekom čitavog razdoblja praćenja djeteta. Razdoblja u kojima se prati prilagodba djeteta razlikuju se od države do države.

To je procedura kad se radi o zemljama potpisnicama Konvencije. Za one izvan, potencijalni posvojitelji taj put prolaze sami, ali i dalje im prema Obiteljskom zakonu treba suglasnost Ministarstva.

Dobri falsifikati?
U Ministarstvu pravosuđa tumače kako ne sudjeluju u postupcima posvajanja, jer to nije u njihovoj nadležnosti.

"Postupak priznanja stranih sudskih odluka sukladno Zakonu o međunarodnom privatnom pravu, u nedostatku međunarodnog ugovora, provode sudovi na prijedlog zainteresirane stranke koja ima pravni interes da strana sudska odluka proizvodi pravne učinke u RH", objašnjavaju. Na pitanje kako se moglo dogoditi da konkretna djeca ovih uhićenih parova dobiju hrvatske dokumente i što je Ministarstvo poduzelo u konkretnom slučaju, uzvraćaju da je sudbena vlast samostalna i neovisna.

"Ministarstvo pravosuđa i uprave nema ovlasti preispitivati zakonitost odluka pravosudnih tijela donesenih u pojedinačnim predmetima, već je isto u nadležnosti sudbene vlasti".

Izvješće o slučaju zatražio je predsjednik Vrhovnog suda Radovan Dobronić. Glasnogovornik VS Željko Pajalić je za Dnevnik Nove TV izjavio: "Na prvi pogled čini se da su sudovi sve napravili onako kako bi trebalo biti, da su poštivali formu, a sad, je li to rađeno na temelju dobrog falsifikata, to zasad ne možemo reći. Čini se da su sudovi postupali po formi jer su sve te isprave koje su dostavljene u skladu s propisima kako to treba biti".

Doduše, sudovima je promaklo da Kongo ne dopušta posvojenje posljednjih deset godina i da su dužni tražiti suglasnost Ministarstva.

Budući da je jedan od uhićenih i vijećnik Možemo!, tražili smo komentar gradonačelnika Tomislava Tomaševića. Od prošloga tjedna nije stigla nikakva reakcija.

----------


## Jadranka

To su djeca iz DR Kongo? Procitala sam u jednom komentaru na indexu da ta drzava uopce ne dozvoljava medjunarodna posvojenja djece. A izgleda da je to zaista tako: https://www.uscis.gov/adoption/count...-the-congo-drc

----------


## čokolada

Iz Telegrama. 


O ključnim problemima međunarodnog posvajanja piše Diana Topčić Rosenberg, bivša dugogodišnja predsjednica Adopte
PIŠE
DIANA TOPČIĆ-ROSENBERG


Vidjeti užasne uvjete u kojima djeca žive u pojedinim dijelovima svijeta, često neuhranjena, izložena bolestima, u okruženju nasilja i izrabljivanja, i pomisliti da bi im s nama bilo daleko bolje - humano je i ljudski. Ali međunarodni standardi i konvencije upravo služe tome da budemo sigurni kako djeca koju posvajamo uistinu nemaju roditelje

“Djevojčica X iz Liberije stigla je …”, nebitno u koji grad u Hrvatskoj, započinje članak objavljen u jednom mediju sredinom 2022. godine. U njemu se detaljno opisuje kako se odigralo posvajanje iz Liberije, još jedne države u Africi koja nije potpisnica Konvencije o zaštiti djece i suradnji u vezi s međudržavnim posvojenjem (Haška konvencija).

Majka u ovom našem slučaju opisuje kako je potrošila 25.000 dolara, od čega oko 60 posto na mito i korupciju. U procesu u Liberiji pomogla joj je Sonja, žena koja joj se javila na Fejsu. Zajedno su šest mjeseci u Liberiji tražile dijete dok nisu dobili sliku male, pothranjene bebe. Dijete, bolesno i neuhranjeno, od biološke je majke preuzela u hotelskoj sobi, a majci je platila 200 dolara ”za troškove školovanja”.

Nazvala me nepoznata, uplakana žena
Kada se situacija s posvajanjem u Liberiji iskomplicirala, kontaktirala je naše veleposlanstvo u Casablanci. Oni joj, međutim, nisu mogli pomoći pa se obratila odvjetnici u Hrvatskoj koja je sve ”riješila” u roku od tjedan dana: hrvatsko državljanstvo, OIB, putovnicu. Sada, nakon uspješnog posvajanja, ta majka pomaže drugima, upravo ”rješava” posvajanje jednom paru, a poziva i druge zainteresirane da joj se jave na navedeni broj telefona.

Prije nekoliko godina nazvala me nepoznata žena jer su joj u Keniji oduzeli djecu koju je posvajala iz Demokratske Republike Kongo. Plakala je dok je objašnjavala da je u kontaktu s našim veleposlanstvom, ali ne zna mogu li joj pomoći. Koliko god mi je bilo žao, nisam joj mogla pomoći ni ja. Prije desetak godina vodio se sudski proces protiv žene koja je sama posvojila dijete da bi kasnije osnovala agenciju i pomagala ljudima da posvoje djecu iz Etiopije, a kada to nije više bilo moguće, iz DR Konga.

Problem s hrvatskom legislativom
Želim vjerovati da žena od prije desetak godina, kao i majka koju smo gore spomenuli, iz altruističnih razloga žele pomoći drugim parovima i pojedincima da posvoje djecu, iako priča iz Liberije uključuje brojne situacije koji krše domaće i međunarodne zakone.

Možda je to bolji način nego da se ljudi javljaju kongoanskim advokatima koji se promoviraju kao posrednici na internetu ili novim prijateljima s fejsa, ali ključno je što hrvatski zakoni nikome ne dozvoljavaju posredovanje pri međudržavnom posvojenju osim ovlaštenom Središnjem tijelu, odnosno Ministarstvu rada, mirovinskog sustava, obitelji i socijalne politike.

Problem s takvom legislativom je u tome što nadležno tijelo nema kapaciteta, a ni formalnih ovlasti, posredovati pri posvajanju djece iz zemalja koje nisu potpisnice Haške konvencije. A 99 posto djece koja su putem međudržavnog posvojenja stigle u Hrvatsku porijeklom su upravo su iz takvih država.

Treba nam specijalizirano tijelo
U isto vrijeme, usprkos velikom interesu za posvajanje u Hrvatskoj i brojnim upitima građana koji se upućuju tom tijelu, nema naznaka da država pokreće legislativu koja bi omogućila osnivanje profesionalnih tijela koja bi stručno i transparentno pomagala građanima da posvoje dijete za koje ne bi bilo sumnje da je predmet trgovine.

Takvo stručno tijelo provjeravalo bi procedure i surađivalo samo sa službenim predstavnicima u zemlji porijekla djeteta, pripremalo posvojitelje, osiguravala službene prijevode, garantiralo sigurnost svih uključenih i poštovalo zakone i konvencije. Takva tijela postoje na primjer u SAD-u, Velikoj Britaniji, Italiji, Njemačkoj, Švedskoj.

Emocionalan koncept posvajanja
Teško je emocionalno povezati koncept posvajanja i trgovine djecom jer zamišljamo da posvojenje pruža djetetu priliku za bolji život nego što ga je do tada imalo. U većini slučajeva to je točno. Posvojitelji žele biti roditelji. Žele pružiti djetetu dom i priliku za siguran i sretan život. Vidjeti užasne uvjete u kojima djeca žive u pojedinim dijelovima svijeta, često neuhranjena, izložena bolestima, u okruženju nasilja i izrabljivanja, i pomisliti da bi im s nama bilo daleko bolje – humano je i ljudski.

Ali međunarodni standardi i konvencije upravo služe tome da budemo sigurni da djeca koju posvajamo uistinu nemaju roditelje, ili, ako ih imaju, da je osoba koja je snimljena na video kako se odriče prava na roditeljstvo, uistinu majka tog djeteta.

Kampovi u kojima siluju djevojke
Želimo biti sigurni da dijete nije poteklo iz nekog ”kampa” u kakve odvode mlade djevojke, siluju ih i onda djecu prodaju posrednicima, koji kasnije računaju svoju naknadu posvojiteljima. Da u zemlji iz koje naša djeca dolaze djeluju institucije koje uistinu štite djecu i njihov najbolji interes.

Kada posvajamo, uglavnom razmišljamo o vremenu sada, ne toliko o nečemu što se čini kao daleka budućnost. Ali djeca imaju pravo i potrebu znati odakle su potekla i kako su k nama stigla. Kako odrastaju, njihova pitanja postaju sve teža. Naša je odgovornost kao roditelja osigurati da na našem putu do obitelji nema kontroverzi. Da nismo zatvarali oči jer nismo željeli znati odgovore čiji nedostatak često dovodi djecu u situaciju da stvaraju zamišljene priče.

Najgore što nam se može dogoditi jest da naša djeca, kada odrastu, saznaju da posvojenje nije bilo legalno. Tada će krenuti preispitivati svaku stvar koju smo im ikada rekli poput stotina sada odraslih ljudi podrijetlom iz Južne Koreje koji istražuju posvajanje u periodu vladavine vojne hunte i tragaju za svojim biološkim roditeljima.

Međunarodne propisi postoje s razlogom
Republika Hrvatska obvezala se primjenjivati ne samo Hašku konvenciju o posvajanju već i Palermo Protokol kao i Fakultativni protokol uz konvenciju o pravima djeteta o prodaji djece, dječjoj prostituciji i dječjoj pornografiji. Svi se ti akti bave temom trgovanja i iskorištavanja djeteta s različitih perspektiva, uključujući i posvajanje.

S obzirom na brojne članke i TV priloge o posvajanju iz Afrike, iz država koje se redovito spominju u izvješćima o korupciji i kršenju prava djece, pitam se u kojem trenutku su naše institucije trebale pomisliti da nešto nije u skladu s dokumentima koje smo se obvezali primjenjivati. Jer ministarstvo nadležno za skrb o djeci i posvajanje moralo se zabrinuti što hrvatski građani posvajaju stotine djece, a oni o tome ništa ne znaju.

Dok postoji obveza centara za socijalnu skrb da prate i pružaju podršku nakon posvojenju djece iz Hrvatske, kako to da nikoga nije briga što se događa s djecom iz Afrike? Sudovi potvrđuju odluke afričkih sudova bez provjere s drugim institucijama, a Ministarstvo pravosuđa ne pita institucije zadužene za socijalnu politiku je li to u redu?

Veleposlanstva se kontaktiraju zbog posvajanja iz DR Konga, a Ministarstvo vanjskih i europskih poslova ne alarmira MUP, iako bi se trebalo znati da je DR Kongo uveo zabranu izlaska djece iz države radi posvajanja? Ili da je Belgija pokrenula DNA analizu petnaestero djece posvojenih iz DR Konga, zbog sumnje da su predmet trgovine ljudima. Za četvero je dokazano da su njihovi roditelji godinama tragali za njima, od kada su otišli na izlet u organizaciji jednog sirotišta iz Kinshase, ali se nikada nisu vratili.

Nitko nam ne govori – što je s tom djecom?
Država djeluje i služi građanima ne samo kroz ratifikaciju konvencija, već kroz njihovu efikasnu primjenu. Osnovna je funkcija države da nam pruži sigurnost. Ukoliko konačno ne uredimo sustav međudržavnog posvajanja s jasnim procedurama priznavanja odluka drugih sudova samo uz detaljnu provjeru postupaka, s educiranim sucima i ekipiranom stručnom podrškom ljudima koji žele djecu iz drugih zemalja, država postaje suodgovorna za svaki sljedeći potencijalno kontroverzan slučaj posvajanja. Ne zato što je nešto napravila, već zato što nije napravila dovoljno.

Ovih dana mediji su puni izvještaja o uhićenim državljanima koji su djecu iz DR Kongo preuzimali u Zambiji. Sve resorne institucije daju informacije u javnost na kapaljku pa smo saznali da su dva od četiri para ovdje prošla proceduru procjene podobnosti i upisani su u Registar potencijalnih posvojitelja. Saznali smo i da djeca imaju hrvatske dokumente, znači i hrvatsko državljanstvo, te da se, prema pisanju zambijskih medija, nalaze u sustavu zambijske socijalne skrbi.

Saznajemo kako konzularni predstavnik Hrvatske redovito obilazi naše sugrađane u zatvoru i da su njihovi uvjeti u zatvoru zadovoljavajući. No nitko nam ne kaže – što je s djecom? Djecom podrijetlom iz DR Kongo, koja su sada hrvatski državljani i za koje bi hrvatska država trebala brinuti.

Jesu li ta djeca dobro? Kakvi su uvjeti tamo gdje su ona smještena? Boje li se, odvojeni od svega što su do sada poznavali, u državi gdje je službeni jezik engleski, koji oni vjerojatno ne razumiju? Posjećuje li i njih naš konzularni predstavnik iz Pretorije? Je li im osigurana adekvatna zdravstvena skrb i psihološka podrška? I što će se dogoditi s njima sada, kad spadaju pod zaštitu Hrvatske, koja je odskora i njihova država?

----------


## Marija

Odličan tekst!

----------


## Jelena

Diana je super faca.
Bas tesko sve skupa, i kompleksno. Ljudi stvarno mogu biti okrutni  :Sad:

----------


## Tanči

Ispada da je glavni prolem što je jedna od tih 8 osoba transrodna, a Kongo ne dozvoljava da transrodne osobe posvajaju djecu.

----------


## Vrci

DR Kongo ne dozvoljava posvojenje van drzave.
Nema izlazaka djece van zbog posvojenja
To je najveći problem i prvi koji ide 

Ako država kaže da NE smiješ dijete iz DR Konga odvesti van radi posvojenja, to je to. Nema dalje

----------


## Lili75

> Ispada da je glavni prolem što je jedna od tih 8 osoba transrodna, a Kongo ne dozvoljava da transrodne osobe posvajaju djecu.


Uz tu transrodnu osobu (nekad žena, danas muškarac) i njegovu partnericu, ima ih i starih 52 god a svi su htjeli bebe 1. do 3.godine starosti. Vjerojatno su i tu prekršili granicu i pravila.

Sve u svemu slažem se s Vrci ako znaš da kršiš tolika pravila to ne radiš. Ima drugih zemalja i načina.

----------


## Jelena

Lili, odakle znas da u Kongu ima dobna granica? U RH odavno nema, a prije je bilo da barem jedan od roditelja mora biti neke dobi, ne znam vise je l 40 ili 42 god.

----------


## čokolada

Dok je DR Kongo još dozvoljavao posvajanje njihove djece, uvjeti su bili sljedeći:

WHO CAN ADOPT IN DRC?
Each country has a specific set of guidelines and requirements that all adoptive parents must meet. Here, you can learn whether you are eligible to adopt in the Democratic Republic of the Congo.

Age
Prospective parents must be at least 18 years old and 15 years older than the child they wish to adopt. *There is no maximum age limit.*

Number of Children
Parents may not adopt more than three children, even if the siblings are a part of a sibling group, and they may have no more than two children in the home at the time of the adoption.

Marital Status
Congolese authorities will not issue exit permits for children adopted by single parents as of 2013. *Married couples must be married for at least five years.* Same-sex couples are not permitted to adopt.

Employment
All prospective parents must show proof of employment or sufficient income.

Additional Requirements
Anyone with a record of child abuse will be prohibited from adopting.

----------


## Tanči

Informacija na netu ima svakakvih. Neću suditi, ni zamarati se, no nisu tu čista posla.
Nažalost sve upućuje na trgovinu ljudima.
U utorak uhićeni parovi idu pred suca. Kazne zatvora mogu biti višegodišnje.

----------


## sirius

https://www.jutarnji.hr/life/zivotne...upila-15293431

----------


## Beti3

Šteta što ne mogu pročitati članak, samo pocetak. Posve se slažem sa pročitanim dijelom. Ovo troje djece posvojene iz Afrike koje poznajem su tu već 5-6 godina, možda i više. 
Roditelji su ih posvojili da budu obitelj. 
I ovi su ljudi išli s dobrim namjerama, nemogu vjerovati da bi bilo drugačije.

----------


## sirius

> Šteta što ne mogu pročitati članak, samo pocetak. Posve se slažem sa pročitanim dijelom. Ovo troje djece posvojene iz Afrike koje poznajem su tu već 5-6 godina, možda i više. 
> Roditelji su ih posvojili da budu obitelj. 
> I ovi su ljudi išli s dobrim namjerama, nemogu vjerovati da bi bilo drugačije.


Probaj preko FB. Tamo otvara cijeli clanak.

----------


## Beti3

Ne može ni preko fb. Probala sam. I citala komentare kojih ima svakakvih.
Uf, tek sad vidim da mi se u postu spojilo "ne mogu"

----------


## čokolada

MAJKA PETERO MALIŠANA
Ispovijest Tanje Budimir Gulan: ‘Sva moja djeca su iz Konga. I ne, nisam ih otela ni kupila‘

‘Imala sam istog odvjetnika kao i četiri para koja su u pritvoru u Zambiji. Nejasno mi je zašto ih drže‘
Htjela bih da priča bude o posvojenoj djeci. To su djeca, to su mali ljudi. Ti mali ljudi su naši državljani. Mislim da se ljudi koji olako komentiraju ovu situaciju propuštaju sjetiti toga. Ovo nije lov na vještice, na neke imaginarne ljude koji kradu djecu po Africi, ovo je lov na djecu. Ne samo onu koja su trenutačno zapela u Zambiji, za koju ni ne znamo što je s njima, nego i djecu iz Afrike, iz Konga, koja su već posvojena i koja već žive među nama.

To su djeca koja govore hrvatski, čitaju hrvatski, djeca koja su Hrvati. Što mislite, kako će se osjećati kad pročitaju sve što se o situacijama poput njihove i obiteljima poput njihove napisalo, reklo, i to napamet? To su djeca, čiji bi interes trebao biti iznad svega, a nekako je - opet - postalo najbitnije tko je u kojoj stranci, govori mi Tanja Budimir Gulan, odvjetnica koja se bavi kaznenim pravom, brzo, ne ogorčeno, činjenično, iskreno, prije nego što će krenuti u svoju priču o tome kako je postala majka petero mališana iz DR Konga.

Da, dobro ste pročitali - Tanja ih je usvojila petero, i sve nakon slavne "zabrane" posvajanja 2016. godine. Dok hrvatska javnost, pa i predsjednici sudova i stručnjaci za obiteljsko pravo, novinari i autori koji pišu o Trećem svijetu svi redom tjednima pokušavaju otkriti i analizirati sve slojeve kompleksne priče o posvajanju iz afričke zemlje DR Kongo (dva su Konga, kako smo neslavno naučili iz pogrešaka koje se potkradaju i institucijama koje simboliziraju nekakav autoritet kojem bi građani i građanke trebali vjerovati) - osmero hrvatskih državljana zatočeno je u pritvoru u Zambiji, zemlji u koju su doletjeli po svoju već posvojenu djecu.


Buni nas zabrana koju DR Kongo ima o posvajanju iz inozemstva. Buni nas kako je moguće da nijedna hrvatska institucija nije dio međunarodnog posvojenja. Bune nas domovnice i putovnice koje su mališanima izdane legalnim putem u Hrvatskoj. Buni nas zašto su u pritvoru toliko dugo. Bune nas motivi posvajanja iz Afrike. Na mnoga od tih pitanja, kao i komentar na narativ o "krađi djeteta" i optužbe o traffickingu potražili smo odgovor od majke petero mališana podrijetlom iz DR Konga, koja je prošla, čini se, gotovo identičnu proceduru kao naši pritvoreni državljani.

Je li ovo isti slučaj poput vašeg?

-Ne mogu govoriti o legalnosti ovih konkretnih papira, dakako, ali mogu vam reći da zabrana nije iznad suda. Sve je prepušteno diskrecijskoj ocjeni suda u Kongu. Njihov je obiteljski zakon vrlo sličan našem. Iznad svake zabrane interes je djeteta. Tako je meni predstavljana stvar kad sam pitala što je s tom zabranom 2016., i dandanas je tako. Posljednje sam dijete posvojila prije točno godinu dana, pa znam što govorim.

Na mnogim se mjestima može pročitati da ta zabrana postoji. Primjerice, na stranicama američke vlade.

- Amerikanci ne posvajaju iz DR Konga, to je istina. Mislim da još neke države preporučuju da se ne upušta u to. Ali, meni se čini da je ta preporuka politički intonirana.

Zašto?

- Prvo morate shvatiti da je u DR Kongu kaos. Vrlo nesigurna zemlja u kojoj non-stop izbijaju pobune, ratovi, u kojoj je paravojne jedinice teško razlikovati od vojnih, u kojoj su ratni sukobi i ratni zločini svakodnevica, u kojoj je život krhak na način na koji mi to ne možemo zamisliti. Zato se i ne ide po djecu u DR Kongo.

Kamo ste vi išli po svoju djecu iz Konga? Isto u Zambiju?

- Po posljednje dvoje da. Prije toga smo išli u Keniju. No, Zambija je bliže i predstavnicima domova ili biološkim majkama, koje često dolaze s djecom upoznati posvojiteljsku obitelj, tamo je lakše putovati.

Jeste li spremni govoriti zašto ste se vi odlučili na posvajanje?

- Svatko od nas ima svoju priču, svoje individualne razloge. Jedna moja prijateljica se dugo borila s neplodnošću, prošla je nekoliko spontanih pobačaja prije nego što se odlučila za posvajanje iz Konga. Ja sam s 35 preživjela karcinom. Preživjela, jedva. Nakon te borbe, iz specifičnih zdravstvenih razloga, bilo mi je jasno da je trudnoća nemoguća, odnosno potencijalno rizična. Moj suprug i ja odlučili smo se na posvajanje, naravno, iz Hrvatske. Tako je pravi odgovor na vaše pitanje jednostavan: htjela sam biti majka. Prošli smo obradu Centra, sve testove, dolaske u kuću, provjere, sve što je potrebno. Rečeno mi je, u neslužbenom razgovoru, da je za nas dvoje posvajanje u Hrvatskoj nemoguća misija.

Zašto?

- Djelomično su u pitanju bile godine. Ali, generalno, stvar je bila u tome da je malo djece "slobodno" za posvajanje. Udomiteljstvo da, ali ti nikad ne znaš hoćeš li se od tog djeteta morati odvojiti ili ne. Ne znam znate li, ali dovoljan je jedan jedini poziv, čak ne ni posjet, domu za nezbrinutu djecu da bi se produljila roditeljska prava. Rečeno mi je da bih svoje dijete mogla možda posvojiti za otprilike pet godina, a možda ni tada. Izračunala sam da bih tada imala 45. Što ću onda ako se to ne ostvari, pitala sam se.

Imam potrebu napomenuti da sam ja bila spremna posvojiti i malo i veliko dijete, meni je bilo svejedno. Poslije sam i usvojila veću djecu. Bila sam spremna na sve: spol, godine, boja kože, ništa mi nije bilo važno. Jedino sam zamolila da me ne spajaju s teško bolesnim djetetom jer sam se bojala da, zbog svog posla, neću moći takvom djetetu pružiti adekvatnu brigu i njegu.

Kad sam shvatila da je situacija takva da ćemo možda ostati bez djeteta, prestala sam spavati. I sjetila se tijekom jedne besane noći poznanice koja je posvojila curicu iz Afrike. Eto, doslovno tako, nazvala sam je ujutro i ispričala joj situaciju, a ona mi je rekla da je posvojila preko jednog kongoanskog odvjetnika i dala mi broj.

Ne preko agencije?

- Ne. Tako Amerikanci posvajaju, koliko znam. Mi u Hrvatskoj imali smo samo odvjetnika i preko njega sam dobila broj doma jer je kod nas posredovanje kod međunarodnog posvajanja strogo zabranjeno.

Jeste li obavijestili ikoga u Hrvatskoj o svojim planovima?

- Da, rekli smo Centru da idemo u međunarodno posvajanje. Pitala sam trebamo li bilo što. Pitali su odakle je dijete. Kad su čuli da je iz DR Konga, rekli su da ne moram ništa preko nikoga jer DR Kongo nije potpisao Haašku konvenciju. Od tog smo trenutka bili sami u procesu. Mi i odvjetnik, i ravnatelj doma u Kongu odakle su sva moja djeca.

I kako ta procedura funkcionira?

- Često ta djeca uopće nisu zavedena, upisana u matične knjige. Prvo odvjetnik mora to tamo napraviti. Ti moraš poslati gomilu papira o sebi: uvjerenje o nekažnjavanju, posve svježe, rješenje Centra o tome jeste li pogodni za posvajanje, pismo namjere, presliku putovnice, potvrdu o primanjima. Sve ovjereno. Odvjetnik iz DR Konga vodi proces. Sva moja posvajanja vodio je isti odvjetnik koji je vodio, koliko ja znam, i posvajanja ovim ljudima koji su sada u pritvoru.

Ali, dva od četiri para navodno nisu upisana u registar posvojitelja u Hrvatskoj? Znači li to da nisu dobili tu potvrdu od Centra?

- Ne znam, ali kladila bih se da samo nisu upisani, odnosno da je posvojenje u Kongu išlo brže od hrvatske administracije. Uvjerena sam da se ne bi upuštali u posvojenje da nisu prošli taj proces.

Mislite li da su se žurili?

- Možda, ali možda ih je i zatekla brzina procesa.

Koliko su procesi brzi?

- Ovisi. Naše prvo posvajanje trajalo je godinu dana. Drugo osam mjeseci. To je neki prosjek, rekla bih, iako, dakako, ne poznajem sve ljude koji su posvojili iz DR Konga. Najbrže sam dobila posljednjeg sina, tijekom šest mjeseci od prvog upoznavanja. Ali, razlog tome bilo je njegovo teško zdravstveno stanje. Ravnatelj doma rekao mi je da je jako zabrinut za njega jer mu se stalno reaktivirala malarija.

Nije da se to prije nije događalo tijekom posvojenja u Africi. Ljudi krenu u proces, dijete tijekom procesa umre od malarije. Važno mi je da to javnost shvati - nitko posvajanje ne požuruje iz manije, nego iz straha da dijete dođe živo i zdravo. Od starta si u komunikaciji s djecom, s domom, često i s majkama (koje su također često u domovima s djecom jer nemaju gdje biti). Svjestan si da dijete može umrijeti.

image
Pokojni suprug Tanje Budimir Gulan, Marin Gulan, u Keniji 2016. godine, kada su otišli po prvo dvoje djece dovedene iz Konga

 Privatna arhiva
Koliko u Hrvatskoj ima posvojene djece iz DR Konga?

- Najviše od svih afričkih zemalja. Iz medija sam sada doznala brojke, navodno oko 180.

Isprva ste namjeravali posvojiti jedno dijete?

- Da. U pitanju je bila curica koju na kraju nikad nisam posvojila. Sad bih vam voljela reći nešto o toj famoznoj "kupovini djeteta" o kojoj svi pričaju. Što ti plaćaš? Samo odvjetnika i avionske karte. Ako želiš, tijekom procesa, poslat ćeš nešto domu, za svoje dijete, pa onda i za druge jer si normalna, empatična osoba i čuješ te priče i znaš njihove uvjete života. To je sve. Usred procesa je biološka majka prve curice, zbog koje sam u sve ovo krenula, postala nesigurna oko odvajanja.

Kako ste to saznali?

- Nikako, osjetila sam. Vidjela sam da se povlači u razgovoru, u slanju slika. Direktno sam pitala ravnatelja doma imamo li problem. Priznao mi je da je nesigurna, da se dvoumi, i ponudio da će razgovarati s njom. Zabranila sam to. Izričito sam rekla da ne dolazi u obzir ikakav razgovor, ikakav utjecaj na nju. Zaustavili smo proces.

Kako ste se osjećali?

- Meni je to bio šok, ali interes djeteta i biološke majke je ispred mog interesa. Toliko je jednostavno.

Imali ste povjerenja za dalje?

- Jesam, ali sam inzistirala da se roditeljska prava riješe unaprijed. Ja sam se vezala uz to dijete i bilo mi je teško. I htjela sam potpisanu izjavu da se odriču roditeljskih prava. Ubrzo su me nazvali da imaju još jednu curicu čija je situacija čista. Ona će postati moja prva kći.

Komunicirate li s djetetom prije posvajanja?

- Da. Kao i u Hrvatskoj. Dolaze videopozivi, slike, snimke. Polako se upoznajete. Stvarate kontakt. Kroz proces posvajanja moje kćeri upoznajem i dom, ljude koji tamo rade, koji su divni, i stalno smo u kontaktu. I jedan dan mi govore da su imali groznu situaciju. Ispred vrata doma došla je tinejdžerica, od jedva 13 godina. Invalidna. S malenim sinom, starim tada oko godinu dana. U užasnom stanju. Samo je sjela, jedva, ispred doma, nadajući se da će ju primiti i pomoći joj. Odmah im je htjela predati dijete. Bila je svjesna da se ni u ludilu ne može brinuti za njega.

Protrnula sam cijela jer sam shvatila da je jadno dijete na svijet donijelo dijete. Ta noć mi je bila košmar. Nisam mogla prestati misliti na tu scenu, ni na tu djevojčicu. Pitala sam muža što misli o tome da pokrenemo proces posvajanja. Da kući dovedemo dvoje djece, a ne samo jedno. Moj muž je samo rekao: Dvoje kao jedno. Plakali smo. Ja sam znala da to dijete nema šanse tamo preživjeti. Dan danas mi je pred očima slika te curice koja je rodila mog sina. I s njom sam razgovarala.

Na kojem jeziku?

- Ona je govorila samo svahili, ali smo se sporazumijevale uz pomoć prevoditeljice.

Znate li njezinu sudbinu?

- Sudbinu svih bioloških roditelja svoje djece pratim ako oni to dopuštaju. Ona je ostala u domu jer je i sama bila dijete. Poslije je radila tamo, a dom je pomogao da se školuje. S vremenom je pronašla partnera i krenula s njim u novi život.

Dijelite li svoja saznanja sa svojom djecom?

- Čim su postali dovoljno veliki da shvate koncept posvajanja, da, pokazali smo im slike i ispričali priče. I dan danas im govorim: Vi ste sretni jer imate dvije majke!

Zašto se toliko posvaja iz DR Konga?

- Ne možemo mi iz svoje kulture ulaziti u njihovu kulturu i razgovarati o tome zašto toliko rađaju. Rađa se jako puno djece. Mnoga nemaju šanse, pothranjena su, bolesna. Vladaju hepatitis, HIV, ebola, ubija ih malarija. Mnoga djeca su siročad jer je nasilje rasprostranjeno, a rat svako malo plane.

Većina ih nema očeve, a žena sama u Kongu teško može preživjeti s djecom. Nemaju čime tu djecu hraniti. Nije potrebna krađa djece, uvijek je više djece nego posvojitelja. Ja sam se držala istog doma, stalno sam s njima u kontaktu. Često su biološke majke prisutne dok traje proces jer su tamo zaštićene. Ali, ne sve. Neke nestanu. Ili imaju drugu, stariju djecu, odu. Nema tu identične priče. Biološki roditelji su upoznati sa svime - imaju naše telefone, znaju naša imena.

Vratimo se procesu. Javnost zanimaju papiri koji su navodni razlog uhićenja osmero Hrvata.

- Kada dobijete sve papire iz Konga - presudu suda, rodni list i act of adoption, sve to DHL-om stiže u Hrvatsku - tu se prevode i ide na sud koji mora priznati sudsku odluku iz DR Konga. Sud ima original sudske presude. Što ja kao posvojitelj imam s presudom suda? Što ovi ljudi imaju? Sudovi su te presude prihvaćali.

Nakon toga ide se u matični ured upisati djecu. Kad je upis izvršen, radiš dokumente, a to su domovnica, rodni list, putovnica i osobna iskaznica. Prijavljuješ mjesto prebivališta, kao kad rodiš dijete. Zatim kupuješ karte, dogovaraš termine. Ideš po svoje dijete koje je u tom trenutku posvojeno i hrvatski državljanin.

Tko djecu prati do Kenije, odnosno Zambije?

- Djelatnik doma, dadilje iz doma, uglavnom biološke majke kada je god to moguće.

Kako je izgledao susret s prvih dvoje?

- Bili smo u hotelu u Keniji. Pripremio nas je ravnatelj doma, ali svejedno je bilo vrlo napeto, miks stresa i neizvjesnosti. Doveli su nam curicu i dečka, roditeljski smo im prišli. Odjednom postaneš roditelj, javi ti se roditeljski instinkt. Djeca nisu niti plakala, niti vrištala od sreće. Samo su nas gledali. Bili smo tamo deset dana u hotelu. Sve je to išlo polako. Nismo htjeli samo uzeti djecu i odletjeti. Morali smo ih upoznati.

Čovjek iz doma tu djecu jako dobro poznaje. Onako kako nam je opisao djecu, točno su takvi bili i to nam je mnogo pomoglo. Čim sam rekla da ih posvajam zajedno, on je spojio djecu znajući da će živjeti kao brat i sestra. Jeli su zajedno, družili se. Pazilo se do detalja. Curica je bila ukočena nekoliko dana, ali kad se prvi put nasmijala, meni je pao kamen sa srca.

image
 Privatna arhiva
A socijalizacija u Hrvatskoj?

- Sve smo obavijestili unaprijed, da se ljudi pripreme. Baš sve. Prijatelje, obitelj, suradnike, poznanike, susjede. Nije bilo nikakvih problema. Ako su ih i imali, meni ih nisu govorili.

Treće dijete?

- Kada smo njih posvojili, nakon godinu dana biološka obitelj moje djevojčice, koja je bila na rubu egzistencije, odlučila je svoju stariju djevojčicu, tada od pet i pol godina, dati na posvajanje jer je nisu mogli niti školovati, niti hraniti. Odmah sam reagirala kao žena, kao majka, instinktivno. Znala sam da ne mogu posvojiti svu djecu Konga, ali sestra moje kćeri?

Moj suprug nije bio siguran da je to pametno. Ali, ja sam inzistirala da ih spojimo, kad je se već odriču, a mi imamo mogućnosti. No, moj suprug nije htio niti vidjeti tu sliku sestre naše kćeri. Razgovarali smo danima, tjednima. I sjećam se tog trenutka kad je odlučio kao danas. Zvao me s posla i rekao samo: Hajde, pošalji mi sliku. I ja sam mu poslala sliku. Moj suprug je inače bio kriminalist, radio je na odjelu organiziranog kriminaliteta. Toliko o traffickingu. Nakon fotografije, muk.

Onda me nazvao, i rekao: Čuj, Tanja, život prođe u trenu, što ja razbijam glavu, to je sestra naše kćeri. Znate, i danas mi prolaze te riječi kroz glavu jer je moj suprug nekoliko godina nakon toga obolio i umro. A na kraju, na kraju je on sam išao po nju. Mislim, ne sam, išao je s još jednim posvojiteljem, ali bez mene. Oboje smo imali karte, ali meni se sin razbolio i ja nisam imala kamo s bolesnim djetetom.

Užasno sam se bojala, curica od tada već šest godina, a on muškarac, sam. Što će biološka majka reći, što će misliti? Imam video tog susreta i fotografiju. Moj je muž bio toliko oduševljen tom ženom. Ona je sitna kongoanska žena, ali s nevjerojatnom snagom i energijom. Bacila ga je na koljena. I ona je govorila samo svahili. Rekla mu je: Dala sam vam sve svoje srce i pružam vam ga s potpunim povjerenjem, a ja ću moliti za sve vas. To je bilo prije pet godina, moja kći danas ima deset godina.

Sjeća li se vaša kći ičega?

-Svega. I ona je čitala sve o ovom linču, samo da znate, jer je na internetu i jer voli čitati. I rekla mi je: Ja znam svaki detalj odluke naše obitelji. Sjećam se svega kako je bilo kad sam bila mala u Africi. Tada sam puno razmišljala o tome kako je mojoj sestri.

Živjeli smo u velikom strahu, a ja sam samo mislila kako je ona na sigurnom i kako bih i ja voljela biti s njom. Ona je ta koja mi je govorila da je vojska ulazila u sela i prepričavala mi je kako su majke tjerale djevojčice iz kuća i skrivale ih u potoke, tjerale ih da skrivene dišu kroz trske dok vojska ne prođe.

Mislim da je u pitanju paravojska, ali što malo dijete zna? Ono se samo sjeća straha, trauma. A znate li zašto su ih skrivale u potok? Da ne bi bile silovane. Tamo te paravojne jedinice siluju djecu od druge godine nadalje. To je prvo sjećanje mojeg djeteta. Da ne govorim o spaljivanju djece i žena. To su užasne priče. Ali, to je realnost Konga. I zato ne mogu osuđivati žene koje šalju svoju djecu negdje drugdje.

One daju djecu kako bi im spasile život. To nisu nemajke. Te žene spašavaju svoju djecu. Nama je tijekom jednog procesa izbio rat pa su sve linije bile prekinute. Taj strah za moju djecu ne mogu vam opisati. Svi smo mi svjesni da je to Afrika. Svi smo u užasnom strahu da se nešto ne dogodi.

A bolesti? Testiraju li se djeca?

- Da, na hepatitis, HIV i TBC. Na malariju ne možeš utjecati. Ako su djeca bebe, testiraju se i majke. Ali, testovi se često ponavljaju u Klinici za infektivne bolesti "Dr. Fran Mihaljević" u Zagrebu. Moja dva sina liječila su se u Zaraznoj čim su stigli iz Afrike.

Jesu li se sestre prepoznale kad su spojene?

- Ne, mlađa je bila premala da bi se ičega sjećala, što je stariju jako razočaralo. Prilagodba starijeg djeteta koje se sjeća svoje biološke majke bila je posebna priča. Tada sam odlučila: želim da imaju i znaju svoju povijest. Znamo gledati album iz doma. Sada se tome smiju, uživaju u tome. Naučila je jezik za dva-tri mjeseca. Kad je progovorila, sve mi je pričala. O Africi, o životu tamo. I dandanas nas dvije puno pričamo o tome. Ne želim da zaboravi dio sebe.

Nije li troje djece maksimum za posvojenje dopušten prema zakonu?

- Je. Ali, opet, interes djece sud stavlja i ispred toga. Naravno, muž i ja mislili smo da smo gotovi s troje djece. Imali smo veliku obitelj, imali smo divne poslove i neke svoje projekte. Planirali smo živjeti tako, dugo i sretno. Usred našeg planiranja moj suprug je dobio karcinom. Nije napunio ni 45 godina, i umro je. Ostala sam sama s njih troje. To je bilo baš u doba korone - užasna tuga i usamljenost. Tada mi je i otac umro, isto od karcinoma. Pokušavam se ne raspasti radi djece, ali se cijelo vrijeme bojim kako to na njih utječe.

Znam da se dvoje ničega ne sjeća, ali sigurno imaju internaliziranu neku separaciju, gubitak roditelja. I sad opet gubitak! I na ljeto meni mali kaže da mu fali tata. Pita me kad ću ponovno imati muža. Pa me moli da se tata vrati. Stalno je govorio da je ostao sam. Nisam imala pojma što da napravim, kako da nadomjestim taj nagli gubitak. Noćima nisam spavala. I odlučila sam posvojiti još jednog dječaka da on dobije brata, da ima mušku energiju, da razbijemo tu tugu koja se rezala nožem. Htjela sam novu energiju, novi film.

I dozvolili su vam?

- Ponovno kontaktiram dom. Isprva mi govore - ne, možeš troje. Ali, načelo interesa djeteta je iznad svakog pravila i zakona. Molim odvjetnika da pita sud, da piše molbu. Sud u Kongu je odobrio posvajanje četvrtog djeteta. Opet novi papiri, nova potvrda o nekažnjavanju. Ulazim u novi proces, drugačiji, ovaj put sama. Ovaj proces traje kraće jer je situacija u biološkoj obitelji dramatična. Ovo posvajanje je išlo preko Zambije.

Biološka mama zna engleski i s njom sam komunicirala direktno. I to je bilo lakše. Kad sam ga dovela, i kad je počela socijalizacija, to je bio svojevrsni emotivni šok. Intuitivno grljenje između svih njih jedna je od najljepših slika mog života. Došao je prije godinu dana, 30. prosinca. Za pet mjeseci morala sam ga prijaviti za školu. Mislila sam - ma, to je nemoguće. Ali, on je rasturio školu, sintezu, analizu, hrvatski. Toliko je bio željan sudjelovati u normalnom životu. I krenuo je u školu. Detalje o njegovu životu prije Hrvatske teško mi je iznositi. Njegov je otac poginuo i moje se dijete sjeća eksplozije koja mu je ubila oca.

Peto dijete?

- Ah, to je i mene iznenadilo. Iako, moram vam reći, ona priča "najteže je imati troje djece" meni se pokazalo istinitom. Naš život poboljšao se 50 posto kad je došao moj drugi sin jer je došla nova energija, novi planovi. Kroz to smo se izliječili od gubitka oca. Kad sam njega posvojila, imao je malariju. Njegova majka je dala sve troje djece na posvajanje. Ja sam posvojila jednog, neki drugi ljudi drugog, ali jednog sina nitko nije posvojio.

Dugo. Kad su mi to javili, nastao mi je kuršlus u glavi. Imala sam četvero i rekla im odmah da to ne mogu jer sam sada sama i imam punu kuću, ali obećala sam da ću pokušati naći posvojitelja. Nazvala sam sve ljude koji su me ikad pitali za posvojenje. No, neki su u međuvremenu posvojili dijete, neki odustali. Zove me voditelj doma - opet ima malariju, boji se da će umrijeti. Ja odlučujem - O.K., ne mogu dopustiti da umre brat mog sina. I uzimam to dijete.

Ovo posljednje posvajanje nije bio majčinski instinkt, nego spajanje braće. Nisam nikome rekla. Ni mami. Bojala sam se reakcije. Opet novi papiri, sve potvrde. To posvajanje je išlo najbrže jer smo imali presude o bratu, a on je imao malariju, i svi su se bojali za njega. Dan nakon što smo doletjeli u Hrvatsku ležao je u Zaraznoj.

Nakon svega što ste prošli kako proživljavate komentare o posvajanju iz Konga?

- Tko je ljevičar, tko je desničar, tko je u kojoj stranci, jel‘ to bitno u posvajanju? Problem je i plasiranje niza neprovjerenih informacija. Pa, jučer smo svi svjedočili pogrešci predsjednika Vrhovnog suda RH koji je zamijenio dvije države, Kongo i DR Kongo, u kojima je procedura posvajanja drugačija jer DR Kongo nije potpisnik Haaške konvencije. Jedino suvislo i bitno je zaštita te djece. Što je s tom djecom? U kojem su oni šoku i kaosu?

Hoće li se ova šteta ikad sanirati? Hoće li se stigma s nas ikad skinuti? Moja djeca se druže, starija su na internetu, kao i njihovi prijatelji. Misle li da sam kupila djecu, potplatila nekoga?Kad je počela hajka, odmah sam kontaktirala odvjetnika. On tvrdi da je sve prošlo po zakonu - sud ima pravo donijeti odluku o posvajanju i donio ju je. Zambijce su možda zbunila naša imena i prezimena. Možda vam zvuči smiješno, ali to je moja pretpostavka. Znam da su imali prevedene presude. Svi ih uvijek imamo, i na francuski i na engleski. Svi mi pazimo na sve te stvari. Kongoanci su usporeni, sustav je spor.

Koliko poznajete njihov pravni sustav?

-Po nekom zakonu u Zambiji, koji sam iskopala i prevela, već su trebali biti pušteni jer u roku od 15 dana moraju dići optužnicu. Koliko sam shvatila, nisu ostavljeni sami sebi, pomažu im neki naši ljudi, ali nejasno mi je zašto su u pritvoru. Mi svi jedva čekamo da se oni vrate. Da se demistificira ova stvar. Nitko od ljudi koje ja poznajem, a koji su posvajali iz Konga, nije se pokušao nikada ni s čim izvući. Nisam samo ja tražila pomoć Centra za socijalnu skrb i pitala trebamo li neki nadzor. Mnogi su. I zato su me komentari ne iznenadili, nego šokirali. Susjeda me jučer pitala što se tu zbiva, što da kažem? Pitat će se i učitelji i ravnatelji škola jer su stvari medijski postavljene tako.

U ponedjeljak počinje škola, djeca mi idu u četvrti, drugi razred i prvi razred. Najstarija curica mi je rekla: Hajde, mama, neka mene pitaju novinari, ja se svega sjećam! Srce mi se stegne na takvu izjavu jer se ona brani. Pustite posvojitelje, ali djeca? Ja sam majka, ja ću sve izdržati. I da ne govorim da smo se mi čak planirale ove zime eventualno naći u Zambiji s biološkom majkom moje najstarije kćeri. Toliko o tome da su to ukradena djeca. To je bio moj plan za ovu zimu. Toliko o traffickingu. Ne poznajem te ljude, ali ako je išlo procedurom koju sam ja prošla, ne mogu zamisliti što je moglo zapeti. Ne znam zašto ih drže.

Što mislite da će se sada dogoditi s posvojenjima iz Konga, iz Afrike?

- Afriku teško možete objasniti nekome tko je nije doživio. Jednom kad sam ušla u Afriku, nisam više iz nje izašla. Mnogo sam naučila od svoje starije posvojene djece. Za mene je to toliko neprocjenjivo da bih uvijek preporučila posvajanje starije djece. Kad progovore jezik, toliko vas toga mogu naučiti. Dio mog duha sada pripada DR Kongu i zato mi je sve ovo toliko teško. Razgovarala sam s odvjetnikom.

Rekao mi je kako se boji da će sva buduća posvajanja biti upitna. Jer, mediji utječu na odluke. On ne može nagađati, čeka. Razgovarala sam i s drugim posvojiteljima iz Afrike. Ovo uopće nije banalna tema. A nije ni usputna za sve nas. Štoviše, duboko je emotivna. Ovo je golem udarac svima, a meni nakon svih mojih gubitaka strašan. Nitko ne ide po djecu u Afriku u šoping, ni kao po ljubimce. To su djeca i ovo je priča o djeci. A ja sam bila stranka kao što su i moje stranke - vjeruješ odvjetniku, potpišeš punomoć, platiš uslugu, sve po zakonu, i nadaš se najboljem.

I za kraj, da vam pitanjem pokušam odgovoriti na pitanje "zašto Afrika, zašto DR Kongo" - zašto posvajanja u Hrvatskoj ne funkcioniraju? Eto, to je ključno pitanje. Tko će na to odgovoriti? Zakonodavac treba intervenirati u taj problem ako želi da se bilo što promijeni. Jedan poziv u tri mjeseca i dijete čami u domu i dalje, bez roditelja, bez ljubavi, bez brige? Ova priča trebala bi imati epilog u smislu da se otvore vrata posvajanju djece u Hrvatskoj. Ne govorim o bebama, da se razumijemo, ali govorim o djeci od dvije, tri, četiri godine.

Budimo realni - teško je usvojiti dijete od deset godina. Ovaj korak nije jednostavan ni psihološki, ni emotivno. Posvajanje je izuzetno iscrpljujuće, ozbiljno i teško. Nitko se s tim ne zafrkava i u taj zahtjevan proces ne ulazi olako. To je emotivna kategorija za koju je potrebno mnogo snage i znam da u ovoj atmosferi, koja trenutačno vlada u medijima, većina moj medijski istup neće sagledavati u pozitivnom svjetlu, ali mene to ne brine. Moj je jedini motiv istina i čuvanje interesa moje malodobne djece.

----------


## čokolada

Za one kojima je sumnjiv tajming intervjua, a J. Veljača antipatična, evo i lanjskog intervjua iste posvojiteljice u Slobodnoj Dalmaciji.

https://zadarski.slobodnadalmacija.h...la-sam-1123710

----------


## jelena.O

sretno dalje!

----------


## čokolada

https://n1info.hr/svijet/zena-koja-j...vatskoj-tesko/

----------


## ina33

Hvala ti na ovim linkovima, čokolada. Bacaju svjetlo na cijelu kompleksnost priče.

----------


## Hefina

da, hvala, čokolado.
kao čekalica znam da nije lako posvojiti, znam da je podrška sustava minimalna, da javnost ima uglavnom samo senzacionalističke poluinformacije,
a tek sam na relativnom "početku" čekanja (koliko zbrajam i oduzimam stvarne informacije, kod nas se čeka u prosjeku po pet godina, onako, za zbilja - ako se ne varam? i to za one koji imaju sreće da uspiju posvojiti na kraju)

i zahvalna sam što barem ovdje ne dominira senzacionalistički medijski linč.

lurkam poduže, ali prijavila sam se da mogu reći hvala!

i da dodam - nikako da netko dovede u pitanje etičnost posredničkih agencija koje (uglavnom američke tako posluju, a nešto stalno izvlačimo po medijima Ameriku kao primjer)
doista ostvaruju profit od posvajanja djece. E, ali to je "transparentno", pa je OK uzeti 30.000 - 70.000 dolara za posvajanje jednog djeteta, dobar dio je za "uslugu" posredovanja?
nije tajna, tako se posluje po amerikama, samo zaguglajte - imaju cjenike.

nadam se, zbilja se nadam, da nećemo krenuti u tom smjeru nikada. moralnijim mi se čini boriti se sa sivilom zakonodavstava svoje i tuđih zemalja da bismo pomogli nekom djetetu i sebi,
nego zakonski ustvrditi da je OK trgovati djecom dok ti država amenuje tko ubire pare za "posredovanje".

i onda zaguglaš dalje i nađeš da su neki ljudi iz kolumbije oteti svojim biološkim roditeljima kao djeca, doznali ljudi kad su stasali, a sve preko "legitimne" agencije za "posredovanje" i još iz države potpisnice nesretne haške konvencije. naravno, u ameriku posvojeni.

Nije li to sve nekako suludo?!

----------


## čokolada

Priča, zapravo, postaje sve jasnija. 
S jedne strane, RH bi se morala čvrsto držati zakona da u proces posvojenja ne može ući NITKO  tko nije prošao obradu i ušao u registar posvojitelja. 
S druge strane, moraju se hitno pokrpati sive zone koje u pravosuđu postoje (automatsko sudsko priznavanje posvojenja iz država van Haške konvencije). 
Sinoć u Otvorenom rečeno je da je DR Kongo usprkos zabrani posvajanja djece ipak u mnogim slučajevima službeno  napravio iznimku tijekom zadnjih 9-10 godina, što  otvara novu sivu zonu.

Medijsko orgijanje je užasno, nikad više budalaština neupućenih ljudi (to nisu random kreteni, nego naši susjedi, znanci, kolege...) na temu posvojenja nisam pročitala. 
Nabiranje političkih bodova isto je očajno ljigavo (isto bi radili i lijevi i desni!), no nigdje nema tih fejsbuk ratnika kad posvojiš dijete s većim ili manjim teškoćama (a u RH je 80% takvih jer su predugo na čekanju, ili iz problematičnih trudnoća, ili...itd. ) pa ti sustav na svakom koraku podmeće nogu, od vrtića do mature. Nema logopeda, rehabilitatora, psihologa, razumijevanja...ničega. 
Bolje da stanem.

----------


## čokolada

> kao čekalica znam da nije lako posvojiti, znam da je podrška sustava minimalna, da javnost ima uglavnom samo senzacionalističke poluinformacije,
> a tek sam na relativnom "početku" čekanja (koliko zbrajam i oduzimam stvarne informacije, kod nas se čeka u prosjeku po pet godina, onako, za zbilja - ako se ne varam? i to za one koji imaju sreće da uspiju posvojiti na kraju)
> 
> i


Sinoć je službenica ministarstva iznijela podatak da 70% posvojitelja posvoji dijete u roku 1 do 2 godine. Govorila je to u kontekstu želja i uvjeta koje postave potencijalni posvojitelji (manje uvjeta - brže posvojenje). Rekla je i stoput ponovljenu istinu da ne postoji posvojiteljevo pravo na posvojenje, nego pravo djeteta na najbolje rješenje.

Od posvojitelja se očekuje i proaktivno ponašanje, ali opet sve u zakonskim okvirima i naravno, ne smiješ im dosađivati svojom aktivnošću. 
Očekuje se posvojenje više djece sa značajnijim teškoćama, a poslije - slikaj se u državi u kojoj živimo.
S druge strane, nitko ne propituje sporost sudova koji su većinom glavna zapreka bržem rješavanju statusa.

Na kraju svega ostaje činjenica da je potencijalnih posvojitelja puno više od djece spremne za posvajanje.

----------


## Hefina

https://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zada...janima-1648028

dodatno zanimljivo iz članka - nije da su ovo zambiji prva djeca posvojena iz konga nakon 2016., a čak je, očito, i crkva posredovala.
i da, zaboravljamo na dobrobit djece...

----------


## ki ki

https://www.mwebantu.com/four-couple...strates-court/

----------


## Jelena

Nadam se da će ih osloboditi i da će priča imati sretan kraj i za njih i za djecu.

----------


## Beti3

Brane se sa slobode. Tako i treba. 
Ne vjerujem koliko su ljudi zlobni u komentarina na fb i portalima.
Čak im se i oko izgleda izruguju.

----------


## Vrijeska

da, po komentarima na portalima (facebook nemam, hvala Bogu, pa ne vidim) se vidi koliko nam je narod za  :Crying or Very sad: 
ne pronalazim pristojnu riječ

----------

